# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية برمجة المؤشرات واكسبرتات التداول - Experts Advisor EA أرشيف مؤشرات اكسبرتات الفوركس المميزة.  مؤشري الرقمي الأول ( أكثر من 2500 نقطة في الاسبوع ) بإذن الله  بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## anas_hamzeh

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  الحمدلله تم اسدال الستار عن أول مؤشر رقمي من فكرتي على الإكسل وتم برمجته من قِبَل المبرمج الكبير بكري (العضو 101)  يقوم هذا المؤشر على مبدأ رقمي بحت ( شهر كامل وأنا أعد فيه  :Yikes3: ) والحمدلله تم التوصل إلى أحدث الإعدادات له وتم تجربته من سنة 2008 وهو فعال 100% حيث تم في هذا الأسبوع تحقيق أكثر من 2500 نقطة على 6 عملات ( غير اليوم ) وأحياناً 5 عملات وهذا فقط بأخذ الأهداف الأولى والثانية فقط وليست الثالثة ولا الرابعة  :Drive1:  والحمدلله رب العالمين  الآن نأتي إلى شرح المؤشر:  1- المؤشر يُحدث تلقائياً ويعطي الأرقام الجديدة الساعة عند افتتاح اليوم الجديد وتختلف الشمعة اليومية من شركة إلى أخرى كما نعلم  2- يعتمد المؤشر على بيانات شمعة ال 4 ساعات الأخيرة في حسابه وافتتاح اليوم الجديد  3- هناك 4 خطوط رئيسية في المؤشر   أ- الخط الأخضر الغامق وهو خط الشراء  ب- الخط الأخضر الفاتح وهو ستوب الشراء  ج- الخط الأحمر وهو خط البيع  د- الخط البرتقالي وهو ستوب البيع  أما الخطوط الزرقاء فهي 8 خطوط 4 علوية و4 سفلية وهي الأهداف طبعاً العلوية أهداف الشراء والسفلية أهداف البيع ،  أنا عادةً آخذ الهدف الثاني أما في حالة وجود أخبار على العملة لهذا اليوم فآخذ الهدف الثالث أو الرابع  إليكم الصور على مختلف العملات لهذا اليوم  1- الكيبل    نلاحظ أنه ضرب الخط الأحمر إذاً هو للبيع ووصل الهدف الثاني وحقق +73 نقطة لهذا اليوم الحمد الله  2- الزعيم    أيضاً بيع وحقق +88 نقطة والهدف الثاني بفضل الله  3-الساحر    الحمدلله +88 نقطة والهدف الثالث وهو الآن قريب من الهدف الرابع  4- المجنون    حقق الهدف الرابع +256 نقطة ولو هناك هدف خامس لكان حققه  :012:  فهو إلى الآن أكثر من +300 نقطة الحمدلله  5- اليورو ين    حقق الهدف الرابع +265 نقطة والحمدلله ولو هناك هدف خامس لضربه  6- اليورو أسترالي    حقق +109 نقاط وباتجاهه إلى الهدف الرابع ان شاء الله  7- الأسترالي دولار    حقق +125 نقطة بتحقيق الهدف الثالث وباتجاهه الى الهدف الرابع ان شاء الله  8- الدولار كندي    حقق +79 نقطة بتحقيقه الهدف الثاني وفرق 30 نقطة عن الهدف الثالث ونلاحظ ان الهدف الأول تحت نقطة الدخول لهذا نتجاهله ونحسب الأهداف التي بعده والحمدلله  بصراحة تعبت من ارفاق الصور لهذا اترككم أنتم لتكتشفوا المؤشر أكثر ان شاء الله على عملات أخرى وهذا هو المؤشر مرفق لكم اخواني   وأخيراً أرجوا منكم الدعاء لكل من قام بإسهام في هذا العمل ولوالديه وللمسلمين جميعاً  :Eh S(7):    مؤشر علي   http://arabsh.com/697emp06ki4s.html 
ملف اكسل 2003  http://arabsh.com/mg4dp4ilrxa4.html 
ملف اكسل 2007  http://arabsh.com/b7hdi2w23eyi.html  
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير

----------


## smart_hasan

ما شاء الله ،، عمل رائع ومميز .. 
في الحقيقة لدي سؤالين لو تكرمت 
- هل تقصد التجربة منذ عام 2008 ، أي أنك تتاجر بهذا المؤشر منذ سنتين أم أنه فقط ( باك تست) للمؤشر ؟
- ما هي الأشهر التي تاجرت بها على المؤشر ؟ 
بارك الله فيك وحفظك من كل شر

----------


## kingooo

بارك الله فيك يا اخي
وجاري التجربة.............
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## السبع من جديد

شكرا لك عزيزي 
هل لي أن أطلب النتائج من بداية تجريبه حتى الآن

----------


## عمران حسن

جزاك الله الف خير 
و هذا الدولارفرنك حقق 3 اهداف 
وفقك الله

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> ما شاء الله ،، عمل رائع ومميز .. 
> في الحقيقة لدي سؤالين لو تكرمت 
> - هل تقصد التجربة منذ عام 2008 ، أي أنك تتاجر بهذا المؤشر منذ سنتين أم أنه فقط ( باك تست) للمؤشر ؟
> - ما هي الأشهر التي تاجرت بها على المؤشر ؟ 
> بارك الله فيك وحفظك من كل شر

 طبعاً باك تيست عن طريق الاكسل يدوي يعني من ال 2008 وانتظرت المؤشر حتى ينتهي ويكتمل حتى البارحة والحمدلله ولكن كان هناك مؤشر أولي من أسبوع تقريباً وحقق النتائج واليوم مع اكتماله حقق النتائج التي تراها وطبعاً هناك عملات لم أضعها لأنه صعب إحصاء جميع العملات ولكنه إلى الآن يعمل على جميع العملات والحمدلله

----------


## MBR

ما شاء الله ،، عمل رائع ومميز ..

----------


## deadsoul

*ما شاء الله...هذه الروائع ...بارك الله بك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك انت والمبرمج بكري...
تقبلوا فائق الاحترام والتقدير...* :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## محمد فهد

وفقك الله اخينا الكريم انس

----------


## ياسر ابو عمر

بارك الله فيك..
وعمل اكثر من رائع..
كل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> بارك الله فيك يا اخي
> وجاري التجربة.............
> شكرا جزيلا

 شكراً لردك أخي 

> شكرا لك عزيزي 
> هل لي أن أطلب النتائج من بداية تجريبه حتى الآن

   بصراحة لم يتم الإحصاء ولكني كنت أعمل على 6 عملات وأحياناً 5 عملات وفي هذا الأسبوع كانت النتائج مبهرة اكثر من 2500 نقطة   

> جزاك الله الف خير 
> و هذا الدولارفرنك حقق 3 اهداف 
> وفقك الله

 شكراً لإرفاقك الصورة أخي ووفقك الله ووالله انت كنت المنارة لأبدأ في العمل الرقمي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك  :015:    

> ما شاء الله ،، عمل رائع ومميز ..

 وجزاك الله كل خير   

> *ما شاء الله...هذه الروائع ...بارك الله بك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك انت والمبرمج بكري...* *تقبلوا فائق الاحترام والتقدير...*

 شكراً لك أخي وهذا من بعض ما عندكم

----------


## ahmed3250

بارك الله فيك يا اخي
وجاري التجربة.............

----------


## brokensoul08

بارك الله فيك و في رزقك و ذريتك و عافيتك و حفظكم من كل مكروه انت و المبرمج الاخ بكري و كل من ساهم في هذا العمل الاكثر من رائع  تقبل مروري ..

----------


## M-elgendy

ماشاء الله  
اكثر من رائع 
جارى التجربه  
جزاك الله كل خير ...

----------


## khleel

أخي في الله بارك الله فيك وجعل مجهودك ومجهود الأخوان في ميزان حسناتكم اللهم آميين ولي طلب إذا سمحت لي ان تشرح لي كيفيه إرفاق المؤشر على منصة التداول التي أعمل بها وهي افكسول حيث أنني جديد في هذا المجال وجزاك الله كل خير وتقبل ودي.

----------


## anas_hamzeh

شكراً لكم إخواني وآمل من جميع المسلمين الاستفادة منه ان شاء الله وهذا من فضله تعالى ثم بفضل الاخوان ( عمران حسن، الاخ بكري، والاخ أحمد) ووفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه

----------


## ae_dxb

شكرا جزيلا anas_hamzeh  أنا الآن أجرب المؤشر   والصراحة مشاء الله  :Yikes3:  شيء فوق الخيال صعب التعبير عن ماشاهدت   هل لهذا المؤشر فترة صلاحيه ؟  هل هذا المؤشر يرسم تلك الخطوط مع بداية كل يوم وعلى أي شارت يستخدم ؟  هل تلك الخطوط تتغير مع تحرك السعر داخل اليوم ؟؟  شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الذي قمت به   الله يوفقك تستاهل كل خير لأنك لم تبخل على إخوانك

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  الحمدلله تم اسدال الستار عن أول مؤشر رقمي من فكرتي على الإكسل وتم برمجته من قِبَل المبرمج الكبير بكري (العضو 101)  يقوم هذا المؤشر على مبدأ رقمي بحت ( شهر كامل وأنا أعد فيه ) والحمدلله تم التوصل إلى أحدث الإعدادات له وتم تجربته من سنة 2008 وهو فعال 100% حيث تم في هذا الأسبوع تحقيق أكثر من 2500 نقطة على 6 عملات ( غير اليوم ) وأحياناً 5 عملات وهذا فقط بأخذ الأهداف الأولى والثانية فقط وليست الثالثة ولا الرابعة  والحمدلله رب العالمين  الآن نأتي إلى شرح المؤشر:  1- المؤشر يُحدث تلقائياً ويعطي الأرقام الجديدة الساعة عند افتتاح اليوم الجديد وتختلف الشمعة اليومية من شركة إلى أخرى كما نعلم  2- يعتمد المؤشر على بيانات شمعة ال 4 ساعات الأخيرة في حسابه وافتتاح اليوم الجديد  3- هناك 4 خطوط رئيسية في المؤشر   أ- الخط الأخضر الغامق وهو خط الشراء  ب- الخط الأخضر الفاتح وهو ستوب الشراء  ج- الخط الأحمر وهو خط البيع  د- الخط البرتقالي وهو ستوب البيع  أما الخطوط الزرقاء فهي 8 خطوط 4 علوية و4 سفلية وهي الأهداف طبعاً العلوية أهداف الشراء والسفلية أهداف البيع ،  أنا عادةً آخذ الهدف الثاني أما في حالة وجود أخبار على العملة لهذا اليوم فآخذ الهدف الثالث أو الرابع  إليكم الصور على مختلف العملات لهذا اليوم  1- الكيبل  الملف المرفق 207917  نلاحظ أنه ضرب الخط الأحمر إذاً هو للبيع ووصل الهدف الثاني وحقق +73 نقطة لهذا اليوم الحمد الله  2- الزعيم  الملف المرفق 207918  أيضاً بيع وحقق +88 نقطة والهدف الثاني بفضل الله  3-الساحر  الملف المرفق 207919  الحمدلله +88 نقطة والهدف الثالث وهو الآن قريب من الهدف الرابع  4- المجنون  الملف المرفق 207929  حقق الهدف الرابع +256 نقطة ولو هناك هدف خامس لكان حققه  فهو إلى الآن أكثر من +300 نقطة الحمدلله  5- اليورو ين  الملف المرفق 207924  حقق الهدف الرابع +265 نقطة والحمدلله ولو هناك هدف خامس لضربه  6- اليورو أسترالي  الملف المرفق 207925  حقق +109 نقاط وباتجاهه إلى الهدف الرابع ان شاء الله  7- الأسترالي دولار  الملف المرفق 207926  حقق +125 نقطة بتحقيق الهدف الثالث وباتجاهه الى الهدف الرابع ان شاء الله  8- الدولار كندي  الملف المرفق 207927  حقق +79 نقطة بتحقيقه الهدف الثاني وفرق 30 نقطة عن الهدف الثالث ونلاحظ ان الهدف الأول تحت نقطة الدخول لهذا نتجاهله ونحسب الأهداف التي بعده والحمدلله  بصراحة تعبت من ارفاق الصور لهذا اترككم أنتم لتكتشفوا المؤشر أكثر ان شاء الله على عملات أخرى وهذا هو المؤشر مرفق لكم اخواني   وأخيراً أرجوا منكم الدعاء لكل من قام بإسهام في هذا العمل ولوالديه وللمسلمين جميعاً

 بارك الله فيبك وفى اخونا بكرى وان شاء الله تكون ورشة عمل ناجحة

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> أخي في الله بارك الله فيك وجعل مجهودك ومجهود الأخوان في ميزان حسناتكم اللهم آميين ولي طلب إذا سمحت لي ان تشرح لي كيفيه إرفاق المؤشر على منصة التداول التي أعمل بها وهي افكسول حيث أنني جديد في هذا المجال وجزاك الله كل خير وتقبل ودي.

   بصراحة اخي لا اعرف التعامل مع منصة افكسول فأرجو من الاخوان اخبارك بكيفية وضعه وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## احمد شبانة

للاسف يا اخى نزلت المؤشر ولم يفتح معى المؤشر لماذا

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> شكرا جزيلا anas_hamzeh أنا الآن أجرب المؤشر   والصراحة مشاء الله  شيء فوق الخيال صعب التعبير عن ماشاهدت   هل لهذا المؤشر فترة صلاحيه ؟  هل هذا المؤشر يرسم تلك الخطوط مع بداية كل يوم وعلى أي شارت يستخدم ؟  هل تلك الخطوط تتغير مع تحرك السعر داخل اليوم ؟؟  شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الذي قمت به   الله يوفقك تستاهل كل خير لأنك لم تبخل على إخوانك

   بالنسبة للمؤشر ليست له فترة صلاحية محددة   الخطوط ترسم كل يوم حسب اغلاق اخر شمعة 4 ساعات في اليوم وافتتاح اليوم الحالي  ويستخدم مع أي تشارت فهو لا يعتمد على الفريم والخطوط طبعاً ثابتة لا تتغير   شكراً لك لمرورك

----------


## emadma

السلام عليكم
اخي انس لك جزيل الشكر على مشاركتنا المؤشر الخاص بك ولكن عندي بعض الاستفسارات جزاك الله خير
شوف الششارت المرفق للكيبل. من بداية افتتاح اليوم افتتحت شمعات تحت الخط الاخضر وشمعات اخرى فوق الخط الاخضر، هل كان يجب الشراء من اي من هذه المناطق؟؟؟ ولماذا انتظرنا ملامسة الخط الاحمر؟؟؟
ارجوا التوضيح لمثل هذه الحالات، متى الشراء ومتى البيع؟ 
تقبل ودي  :Eh S(7):  المعذرة الان انتبهت للون الخطوط للبيع والشراء فالسعر لم يصب اطلاقا لخط الشراء. طيب هل البيع والشراء بمجرد الملامسة؟ يعني هل ممكن وضع اوامر معلقة ام ننتظر اختراق باغلاق شمعة مثلا؟؟

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> للاسف يا اخى نزلت المؤشر ولم يفتح معى المؤشر لماذا

   بصراحة توقعت مرورك واشهد الله أنه لولا الله ثم لولا أفكارك في المعادلات الرقمية لما استطعت تطوير المؤشر فأنت والأخ عمران لكما نصف المؤشر إذا لم يكن أكثر والحمدلله رب العالمين..  بالنسبة للمؤشر لازم يشتغل بشكل طبيعي وأنا وضعت تمبلت ومؤشر فلا أدري لماذا..  مرة أخرى شكراً لك وللأخ عمران وللأخ بكري ووفقكم الله وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير

----------


## khleel

الرجاء من إخواني في الله من يعرف كيفية التعامل مع المؤشر وإرفقاقه بالبرنامج ان لا يبخل علي وجزاكم الله كل خير .

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

جزاكما الله كل خير 
نتائج جدا رائعة 
هل من الممكن أن يكون فيه خاصية باك تست للمؤشر ؟
وهل من الممكن وضع توقيت للمؤشر لضبط توقيته على الوقت المناسب للمنصات المختلفة؟ 
وشكرا لك أخي الفاضل

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> بارك الله فيبك وفى اخونا بكرى وان شاء الله تكون ورشة عمل ناجحة

   جزاك الله كل خير مشرفنا الغالي ووفقك لكل ما يحب ويرضى

----------


## احمد شبانة

> بصراحة توقعت مرورك واشهد الله أنه لولا الله ثم لولا أفكارك في المعادلات الرقمية لما استطعت تطوير المؤشر فأنت والأخ عمران لكما نصف المؤشر إذا لم يكن أكثر والحمدلله رب العالمين..  بالنسبة للمؤشر لازم يشتغل بشكل طبيعي وأنا وضعت تمبلت ومؤشر فلا أدري لماذا..   مرة أخرى شكراً لك وللأخ عمران وللأخ بكري ووفقكم الله وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير

  
بارك الله فيك يا غالى

----------


## حسن

مشكووووووووووووووووووور ولكن عندي شويه ملاحظات
أول ملاحظه . للأسف الشباب مالاحظوها
أنك أعطيت أمثله لشارتات اليوم . ومعروف أن اليوم كان رالي بكل ماللكلمة من معنى . وراح ينجح المؤشر غصب عن أي أحد لأن اليوم كان يوم التداول فيه رالي . والسؤال هنا هل نجح المؤشر للسنتين الماضيتين . أي في ظروف السوق التذبذبية والرالية . وكم عدد الصفقات الناحجة وكم عدد الصفقات الخاسرة وكم عدد الصفقات الخاسرة المكررة , هذا السؤال ليس فقط لصاحب الموضوع ولكن أيضا للأخوان الذين سوف يطبقون المؤشر . لابد من عمل باك تست لمدة سنتين على الأقل .. وسلامتكم ..

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> السلام عليكم
> اخي انس لك جزيل الشكر على مشاركتنا المؤشر الخاص بك ولكن عندي بعض الاستفسارات جزاك الله خير
> شوف الششارت المرفق للكيبل. من بداية افتتاح اليوم افتتحت شمعات تحت الخط الاخضر وشمعات اخرى فوق الخط الاخضر، هل كان يجب الشراء من اي من هذه المناطق؟؟؟ ولماذا انتظرنا ملامسة الخط الاحمر؟؟؟
> ارجوا التوضيح لمثل هذه الحالات، متى الشراء ومتى البيع؟ 
> تقبل ودي  المعذرة الان انتبهت للون الخطوط للبيع والشراء فالسعر لم يصب اطلاقا لخط الشراء. طيب هل البيع والشراء بمجرد الملامسة؟ يعني هل ممكن وضع اوامر معلقة ام ننتظر اختراق باغلاق شمعة مثلا؟؟

 بالنسبة لي أضع البيع والشراء في الساعة ال 12 مساءاً بمجرد تغير الخطوط لكي لا ابقى جالساً أمام الكمبيوتر.. أما اذا كنت تريد الشراء يدوياً عند الوصول الى الخط فلك هذا أيضاً وشكراً لمشاركتك

----------


## ae_dxb

أعتذر عن كثرة الأسئله وشكرا على سرعة الرد  اذا كانت الخطوط ثابته مع بداية أفتتاح اليوم  هل يمكن وضع أوامر معلقه ووضع الهدف والإستوب أم يجب متابعه وصول السعر لتلك  المستويات وماهي السلبيات التي واجهتكم وهل يمكن الحصول على ملف الأكسل   لمعرفة الطريقه التي تعتمد عليها في إستخراج تلك المستويات   وشكرا

----------


## احمد شبانة

لقد قمت بحذف التمبلت ولكن بدون فائده هل لديك حل اخى الفاضل

----------


## احمد العلي

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز
هل تستطيع انزال الرابط  على الصفحة لان الملف لم يفتح معي ولا اعرف السبب !

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> مشكووووووووووووووووووور ولكن عندي شويه ملاحظات
> أول ملاحظه . للأسف الشباب مالاحظوها
> أنك أعطيت أمثله لشارتات اليوم . ومعروف أن اليوم كان رالي بكل ماللكلمة من معاني . وراح ينجح المؤشر غصب عن أي أحد لأن اليوم كان يوم التداول فيه رالي . والسؤال هنا هل نجح المؤشر للسنتين الماضيتين . أي في ظروف السوق التذبذبية والرالية . وكم عدد الصفقات الناحجة وكم عدد الصفقات الخاسرة وكم عدد الصفقات الخاسرة المكررة , هذا السؤال ليس فقط لصاحب الموضوع ولكن أيضا للأخوان الذين سوف يطبقون المؤشر . لابد من عمل باك تست لمدة سنتين على الأقل .. وسلامتكم ..

 بصراحة إلى الآن لم أواجه أي خساره على هذا المؤشر سوى واحدة وكلكم تعرفونها وهي نزول الكيبل قبل أيام اكثر من 300 نقطة وكان قد أخذ الشراء ووصل الهدف الأول ولم يصل الى الهدف الثاني فعكس السعر وأخذ البيع وعوضت الخسارة وقللتها إلى -25 نقطة وقتها والحمدلله.. وأقول لك شيء أنه لا يوجد شيء 100% فالكمال لله ولكن يوجد هناك 99 و98% ان شاء الله.. وأرجو الشباب في مساعدتي في الباك تيست بصراحة وشكراً لردك

----------


## M7trf

مجهود تشكر عليه بارك الله فيــك

----------


## ae_dxb

> السلام عليكم

  

> اخي العزيز هل تستطيع انزال الرابط على الصفحة لان الملف لم يفتح معي ولا اعرف السبب !

  ربما ليس لديك برنامج winrar لضغط الملفات  تفضل قمت بضغط الملف ب winzip ورفعته على أكثر من موقع     http://www.multiupload.com/RS_338A6Q961Q  *100%*   http://www.multiupload.com/MU_338A6Q961Q  *100%*   http://www.multiupload.com/MF_338A6Q961Q  **   http://www.multiupload.com/ZS_338A6Q961Q  **   http://www.multiupload.com/BD_338A6Q961Q  *100%*   http://www.multiupload.com/DF_338A6Q961Q  *100%*   http://www.multiupload.com/HF_338A6Q961Q  *100%*   http://www.multiupload.com/2S_338A6Q961Q  *100%*

----------


## السرحاني1

يعطيك العافية اخوي وجزاك الله الف خير 
ممكن يا غالي تقول لنا وش افضل فريم نشتغل عليه ؟ 
اذا كان يتغير مع بدايه كل يوم يعني ما نقدر نسوي له باك تست لكن التجربه خير دليل  
يعطيك الف عافيه تحياتي

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> لقد قمت بحذف التمبلت ولكن بدون فائده هل لديك حل اخى الفاضل

 والله يا أخي لا أدري ما السبب ولكن اخونا رفع المؤشر على أكثر من سيرفر وممكن أنك لا تغلق الميتاتريدر حين وضعت المؤشر اذا كان هذا السبب فأغلقه وأعد فتحه

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> ربما ليس لديك برنامج winrar لضغط الملفات   تفضل قمت بضغط الملف ب winzip ورفعته على أكثر من موقع       http://www.multiupload.com/RS_338A6Q961Q  *100%*    http://www.multiupload.com/MU_338A6Q961Q  *100%*    http://www.multiupload.com/MF_338A6Q961Q  **    http://www.multiupload.com/ZS_338A6Q961Q  **    http://www.multiupload.com/BD_338A6Q961Q  *100%*    http://www.multiupload.com/DF_338A6Q961Q  *100%*    http://www.multiupload.com/HF_338A6Q961Q  *100%*    http://www.multiupload.com/2S_338A6Q961Q  *100%*

   شكراً لك أخي لما تقدمه للجميع وجزاك الله خيراً وان شاء الله سوف يكون عندك ملف الإكسل

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> يعطيك العافية اخوي وجزاك الله الف خير 
> ممكن يا غالي تقول لنا وش افضل فريم نشتغل عليه ؟ 
> اذا كان يتغير مع بدايه كل يوم يعني ما نقدر نسوي له باك تست لكن التجربه خير دليل  
> يعطيك الف عافيه تحياتي

   المؤشر لا يعتمد على الفريم بل انه يعتمد على اغلاق اخر شمعة 4 ساعات لليوم السابق وافتتاح اليوم الحالي فقط ويعطي أسعار ثابته لا تتغير حتى اليوم التالي  والتجربة خير برهان ان شاء الله  جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## quqamm

جزاك الله عنا خيرا وشكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع

----------


## الفواز

ما شاء الله تبارك الله
الله يجزيك بالخير ويزيدك علم ومعرفة

----------


## السرحاني1

> المؤشر لا يعتمد على الفريم بل انه يعتمد على اغلاق اخر شمعة 4 ساعات لليوم السابق وافتتاح اليوم الحالي فقط ويعطي أسعار ثابته لا تتغير حتى اليوم التالي  والتجربة خير برهان ان شاء الله  جزاك الله خيراً

   الف شكر لك اخي الكريم  :Inlove:  
ولكن عندي تسائل بخصوص العقود يا غالي  
هل نعتمد العقود المعلقه ام نتابعه حركه الزوج والاعتماد على الاغلاق اعلى من الخط الاخضر والدخول شراء ___ او الاغلاق تحت الخط الاحمر والدخول بيع وكل ذلك على فريم الساعه ؟ :Wink Smile:   ام انك تعتمد فقط على مجرد الكسر والملامسه ولا يوجب الاغلاق وتضع الاوامر وتريح راسك؟ :016:  
شوف الشارت لتعرف قصدي اكثر  تشوف اليورو كسر الخط الاحمر اكثر من مره ولكن ارتد  :Emoticon1:      اسف على الاطاله  تحياتي :Eh S(7):

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> جزاك الله عنا خيرا وشكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع

  

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله
> الله يجزيك بالخير ويزيدك علم ومعرفة

   وجزاكم الله كل خير اخواني

----------


## الانيق456

جزاك الله خير
وجعله في ميزان اعمالك وغفر الله لك ولولديك 
فضلا لا امرا عند تحميل الموشر على الميتاتريدر يتوقف عن العمل مادري كيف معالجه الامر

----------


## ninjawy

جزاك الله كل خير على حبك الخير للجميع

----------


## مكتوب

ابداع *ابداع    الله يوفقك

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> الف شكر لك اخي الكريم    ولكن عندي تسائل بخصوص العقود يا غالي   هل نعتمد العقود المعلقه ام نتابعه حركه الزوج والاعتماد على الاغلاق اعلى من الخط الاخضر والدخول شراء ___ او الاغلاق تحت الخط الاحمر والدخول بيع وكل ذلك على فريم الساعه ؟  ام انك تعتمد فقط على مجرد الكسر والملامسه ولا يوجب الاغلاق وتضع الاوامر وتريح راسك؟  شوف الشارت لتعرف قصدي اكثر  تشوف اليورو كسر الخط الاحمر اكثر من مره ولكن ارتد   الملف المرفق 207937   اسف على الاطاله  تحياتي

   أنا أضع الأوامر عند منتصف الليل وابقيها حتى ثاني يوم منتصف الليل فلا اجلس امام الجهاز أبداً وهذا يريحني كثيراً..  كل شخص ممكن يعمل اللي يريحه على المؤشر ممكن تعمل استراتيجية عليه اصلاً يعني عند الملامسة او الكسر او مثلما يريد الشخص ولكني وضعته لكي تكون نقطة دخول البيع او الشراء بحيث اذا كان الامر بيع وذهب الى نقطة الشراء فهو 100% صاعد ويضرب ستوب البيع ويأخذ أمر الشراء وبالعكس وهكذا حدث معي يوم هبوط الكيبل العنيف أما للأمان في هذا السوق فيمكنك الانتظار حتى الملامسة او الكسر كما تريد فلا يوجد شيء 100% ولكن كله يعتمد على العملة التي تعمل عليها وسرعتها..  آمل أن تكون وجهة نظري واضحة

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> جزاك الله خير
> وجعله في ميزان اعمالك وغفر الله لك ولولديك 
> فضلا لا امرا عند تحميل الموشر على الميتاتريدر يتوقف عن العمل مادري كيف معالجه الامر

   بصراحة لا أدري ما المشكلة ولكن هل جربت عمل ريستارت لكمبيوترك؟؟

----------


## وليد الامور

> أنا أضع الأوامر عند منتصف الليل وابقيها حتى ثاني يوم منتصف الليل فلا اجلس امام الجهاز أبداً وهذا يريحني كثيراً..  كل شخص ممكن يعمل اللي يريحه على المؤشر ممكن تعمل استرتيجية عليه اصلاً يعني عند الملامسة او الكسر او مثلما يريد الشخص ولكني وضعته لكي تكون نقطة دخول البيع او الشراء بحيث اذا كان الامر بيع وذهب الى نقطة الشراء فهو 100% صاعد ويضرب ستوب البيع ويأخذ أمر الشراء وهكذا حدث معي يوم هبوط الكيبل العنيف أما للأمان في هذا السوق فيمكنك الانتظار حتى الملامسة او الكسر كما تريد فلا يوجد شيء 100% ولكن كله يعتمد على العملة التي تعمل عليها وسرعتها..   آمل أن تكون وجهة نظري واضحة

 _ بارك الله فيكم مؤشر يبدو علية مميز ولكن اتسائل عن كيفية عمل باك تست لة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_ _اما مسألة الدخول وفقا للملامسة ام الكسر فأنا ارى ان الافضل الكسر افضل ولكن الكسر القريب من المستوى فقط الذى يؤخذ بة بالتوفيق_

----------


## Mohamedasm

الف شكر لك اخى انس على مجهودك وحبك الخير لاخوانك 
تقبل تحياتى على ما بذلته من مجهود

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز
> هل تستطيع انزال الرابط على الصفحة لان الملف لم يفتح معي ولا اعرف السبب !

 الملف مرفوع على اكثر من سيرفر الان في الصفحة الثالثة وجزا الله اخونا كل خير على رفعه   

> مجهود تشكر عليه بارك الله فيــك

  

> جزاك الله عنا خيرا وشكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع

  

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله
> الله يجزيك بالخير ويزيدك علم ومعرفة

  

> جزاك الله كل خير على حبك الخير للجميع

  

> ابداع *ابداع الله يوفقك

   جزاكم الله كل خير اخواني وشكراً لكم

----------


## جمال بسيس

السلام عليكم رحمة الله وبركاته  ما شاء الله تشكر اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود والشكر موصول للاخ بكري الذي يرفع شعار المساعدة دائما.. واتمنى ان يكون المؤشر الرقمي ناجح على طول ويستمر بالنجاح اخي. بالتوفيق

----------


## احمد شبانة

> بصراحة لا أدري ما المشكلة ولكن هل جربت عمل ريستارت لكمبيوترك؟؟

  
فى مشكله فى المؤشر حتى انا مش شغال المؤشر عندى اعتقد لو قدرت تغير صيغه المؤشر يعمل 
ولك الشكر

----------


## طاهرالمصرى

بارك الله فيك
و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## الانيق456

جزاك الله خير 
عملت ريستارت للكبيوتر ولكن المشكله في الميتاتريدر يتوقف عن العمل ولازم احذف المؤشر
اذا كان احد الاخوان عنده حل للمشكله فلا يبخل علينا 
جزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## ae_dxb

سنجلس على أعصابنا لمدة يومين لأني متشوق لتجربة المؤشر ورؤية النتائج  هل كل الأيام صالحه للمتاجره بهذا المؤشر من الأثنين إلى الجمعه ؟  أنتظر ملف الأكسل بفارغ الصبر لمعرفة الطريقه التي تم الإعتماد عليها والخروج بهذا المؤشر  الرائع والمذهل   أرجو ذكر عدد الأزواج التي تقوم بوضع الأوامر المعلقه لها كل يوم   أنا متعطش للمزيد من التفاصيل والأحداث التي حصلت معك لدى إستخدامك لهذه الطريقه  :016:

----------


## MBR

بارك الله فيك 
ماذا لو كان السعر اسفل الشارات بعيدا عن الخطوط الحمراء والزرقا والخضرا 
هل ننتظر الى افتتاح اليوم الثانى ونرى اين يقوع السعر من جديدوهل اضع امرين واحد للبيع واخر للشر مع امر وقف الخسارة ؟

----------


## anas_hamzeh

هذا هو المؤشر اخواني لمن لم يعمل عنده الأول

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> _بارك الله فيكم مؤشر يبدو علية مميز ولكن اتسائل عن كيفية عمل باك تست لة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_   _اما مسألة الدخول وفقا للملامسة ام الكسر فأنا ارى ان الافضل الكسر افضل ولكن الكسر القريب من المستوى فقط الذى يؤخذ بة بالتوفيق_

   والله لا ادري كيفية عمل باك تيست له الان ولكني اعمل على ملف الاكسل يدوياً وبالنسبة للكسر اكيد هو جيد ولكن يجب عليك الانتظار امام الكمبيوتر

----------


## janoubi

يسعد اوقاتك
شكرا على المؤشر
سؤالي اخي الكريم :
هل الدخول شراء يكون بعد اتجاه السعر من اسفل الى اعلى  والبيع عند اتجاه السعر من اعلى الى اسفل ؟
اي هل ان المتاجرة تعتمد فقط على الكسر والاختراق او يمكن المتاجرة من خلال ارتداد السعر من الخطوط المذكورة ؟
ارجو ان اكون تمكنت من توضيح سؤالي
مجددا مع كل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## ae_dxb

> جزاك الله خير 
> عملت ريستارت للكبيوتر ولكن المشكله في الميتاتريدر يتوقف عن العمل ولازم احذف المؤشر
> اذا كان احد الاخوان عنده حل للمشكله فلا يبخل علينا 
> جزاكم الله الف خير

  حاول إصلاح الميتاتريدر باختيار هذا الاختيار من خيارات الحذف     وضع المؤشر  في هذا المسار  C:\Program Files\MetaTrader 4\experts\indicators

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> الف شكر لك اخى انس على مجهودك وحبك الخير لاخوانك 
> تقبل تحياتى على ما بذلته من مجهود

  

> السلام عليكم رحمة الله وبركاته  ما شاء الله تشكر اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود والشكر موصول للاخ بكري الذي يرفع شعار المساعدة دائما.. واتمنى ان يكون المؤشر الرقمي ناجح على طول ويستمر بالنجاح اخي. بالتوفيق

  

> بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

 جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وشكراً لمروركم

----------


## janoubi

سؤال آخر اذا ممكن
انا وضعت المؤشر على منصة al trade .. هل هذه المنصة صالحة لعمل المؤشر او انك تنصح بمنصة أخرى ؟
شاكرا ومقدرا

----------


## eleon

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز ....... وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ولدي سؤال وارجوا ان لا اثقل عليك ......اي ميتاتريد تستخدم مع هذا المؤشر وجزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## الانيق456

جزاك الله الف 
الان يعمل المؤشر عندي 
ابي اعرف السبب ليه بعض المؤشرات توقف عمل الميتاتريدر

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> سنجلس على أعصابنا لمدة يومين لأني متشوق لتجربة المؤشر ورؤية النتائج  هل كل الأيام صالحه للمتاجره بهذا المؤشر من الأثنين إلى الجمعه ؟  أنتظر ملف الأكسل بفارغ الصبر لمعرفة الطريقه التي تم الإعتماد عليها والخروج بهذا المؤشر  الرائع والمذهل   أرجو ذكر عدد الأزواج التي تقوم بوضع الأوامر المعلقه لها كل يوم   أنا متعطش للمزيد من التفاصيل والأحداث التي حصلت معك لدى إستخدامك لهذه الطريقه

 الى الان الحمدلله لا يوجد مشاكل ولكني اريد ان اجرب الجاب حيث اذا كان اكثر من 50 نقطة ممكن يأثر على سعر البيع او الشراء وانا عندي الحل لمشكلة الجاب والحمدلله وهو مجرب ايضاً على ملف اكسل ثاني مشابه للأول ولكن باختلاف صغير في سعر الافتتاح وسوف نضيفه للمؤشر بإذن الله قريباً  وانا استخدمه على كل الازواج ولكني لا اتاجر الا على 5 أزواج او 6 لان حسابي لا يسمح الا بفتح 5 او 6 صفقات مع بعضها..  أما بخصوص ملف الاكسل فأرجو أن ترسل لي عنوان بريدك الالكتروني على الخاص ليتم ارساله لان المنتدى لا يسمح لي برفع الملف على صيغة اكسل..

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> سؤال آخر اذا ممكن
> انا وضعت المؤشر على منصة al trade .. هل هذه المنصة صالحة لعمل المؤشر او انك تنصح بمنصة أخرى ؟
> شاكرا ومقدرا

 والله لا اعلم لاني استخدم فقط ميتاتريدر 4 فأرجو من ذوي الخبرة في هذه الأمور افادتك بالموضوع   

> بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز ....... وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ولدي سؤال وارجوا ان لا اثقل عليك ......اي ميتاتريد تستخدم مع هذا المؤشر وجزاك الله خيرا.

 ميتاتريدر 4 وحياك الله   

> جزاك الله الف 
> الان يعمل المؤشر عندي 
> ابي اعرف السبب ليه بعض المؤشرات توقف عمل الميتاتريدر

 ممكن انه الميتاتريدر يريد النسخة غير المقفولة ليعمل هو لها نسخة مقفولة حسب اعداداته والله اعلم

----------


## ayyad_76

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مؤشر موفق بإذن الله وجزاك الله خيراً على مشاركة إخوانك به .
الصورة التالية لشارت أرفقه الأستاذ عمران حسن  في المشاركة رقم 5 .
أرجو التوضيح إذا كانت صفقة الشراء هنا ضربت استوب أولاً ثم عاودت الدخول والتهديف ؟  
وهل يمكن تكرار الدخول بعد تحقق هدف والارتداد أو تكرار الدخول بعد ضرب أستوب والكسر ؟ 
لسة مجربتش أشغل المؤشر بس يارب متقابلنيش المشاكل اللي واجهت بعض الاخوان . ويا رب يشتغل عندهم وتتحل المشكله . 
جزاك الله الف خير , وبالتوفيق .

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> بارك الله فيك و في رزقك و ذريتك و عافيتك و حفظكم من كل مكروه انت و المبرمج الاخ بكري و كل من ساهم في هذا العمل الاكثر من رائع  تقبل مروري ..

   

> ماشاء الله   اكثر من رائع  جارى التجربه   جزاك الله كل خير ...

 شكراً لمروركم ووفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> مؤشر موفق بإذن الله وجزاك الله خيراً على مشاركة إخوانك به .
> الصورة التالية لشارت أرفقه الأستاذ عمران حسن في المشاركة رقم 5 .
> أرجو التوضيح إذا كانت صفقة الشراء هنا ضربت استوب أولاً ثم عاودت الدخول والتهديف ؟  
> وهل يمكن تكرار الدخول بعد تحقق هدف والارتداد أو تكرار الدخول بعد ضرب أستوب والكسر ؟ 
> لسة مجربتش أشغل المؤشر بس يارب متقابلنيش المشاكل اللي واجهت بعض الاخوان . ويا رب يشتغل عندهم وتتحل المشكله . 
> جزاك الله الف خير , وبالتوفيق .

 نعم هذه خسارة -35 نقطة وهذه اثر حركة عنيفة في ساعة واحدة لهذا الزوج ولهذا انا اقول للاخوة ان يتاجروا كما يريدون اما بالكسر او بالاوامر المعلقة ولكني اعتبر هذه الصفقة خاسرة مع انها رجعت وضربت ال3 اهداف..  في هذه الحالة يمكنك وضع امر ثاني للشراء وممكن يرجع كما حدث اليوم مع هذا الزوج  جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ae_dxb

لاحظت أيضا أن الذهب أصاب الهدف الأول والثاني لصفقة البيع   ربما لوجود رابط بين الإسترالي دولار والذهب حقق 450 نقطه  :Yikes3:       سؤالي الأخير عند وضع الأوامر المعلقه هل نظعها على نفس الرقم الذي يمثله الخط    أو بعد تلك الخطوط بنقاط معينه خوفا من أرتداد السعر   :016:     وشكرا على سعة صدرك وإجابتك على الإستفسارات ^_^

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> لاحظت أيضا أن الذهب أصاب الهدف الأول والثاني لصفقة البيع   ربما لوجود رابط بين الإسترالي دولار والذهب حقق 450 نقطه       سؤالي الأخير عند وضع الأوامر المعلقه هل نظعها على نفس الرقم الذي يمثله الخط   أو بعد تلك الخطوط بنقاط معينه خوفا من أرتداد السعر    وشكرا على سعة صدرك وإجابتك على الإستفسارات ^_^

   أنا أضيف السبريد للعملة +5 نقاط للأمان اذا كان الهدف جيد اما اذا كنا في حالات الازواج البطيئة  فرق السبريد فقط +2 أو 3

----------


## mogafx

جزاك الله خيراً أخ حمزه على المؤشر و مشاركة إخوانك بالمنتدى.
الحقيقه عملت باك تيست لطرق رقميه كتيره جداً و للأسف النتائج تكون غير جيده على المدى البعيد من حيث التفاوت في النتائج خلال شهور السنه و الفترات. 
إن شاء الله تكون هذه الطريقه جيده على المدى البعيد.
و عندي إقتراح بخصوص الباك تيست / 
أولاً: يتم عمل خاصية الباك تيست في المؤشر.
ثانياً: نقوم بعمل باك تيست يدوي للأزواج الأكثر شُهره و هم حوالي 8 أزواج :
GBPUSD
EURUSD
AUDUSD
USDCHF
USDCAD
USDJPY
EURJPY
GBPJPY 
-يتم تقسيم الـ 8 أزواج على 8 أشخاص ، كل شخص يقوم بعمل باك تيست لزوج.
- الباك تيست يكون من الآن و حتى بداية 2006 يعني باك تيست لمدة أكثر من 3 سنوات ، و كل زوج سوف يأخذ تقريباً حوالي 6 ساعات على الأكثر بإذن الله لعمل الباك التيست ، أي أنه إذا عملنا نحن الـ 8 أشخاص في خلال يوم تكون نتيجة الباك تيست موجوده بأمر الله تعالى. 
ملاحظات بخصوص الباك تيست :
- يكون الباك تيست على برنامج مُوحّد و ليكُن Al Trade لشهرتُه.
- يكون الباك تيست للهدف الأول و الثاني فقط. 
------------------------------------------ 
في حين تمت الموافقه على الإقتراح سواء كان هناك تعديلات على الإقتراح آم لا ؛ سوف أقوم بعمل ملف إكسيل لكل زوج يحسب أرباح كل شهر على حِده حتى بداية 2006 ، و إجمالي ربح الزوج في كل الشهور للمفاضله بين الأزواج كلها ، و ما على الشخص الذي يقوم بعمل الباك تيست إلا وضع النتيجه "الرقم بالموجب أو بالسالب" أمام تاريخ اليوم الذي يقوم فيه بعمل الباك تيست. 
-----------------------------------------
و في حين نجح الباك تيست بإذن الرحمن نفتح ورشه للعمل على المؤشر.
مع خالص تحياتي لشخصك الكريم  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mogafx

عندي إقتراح آخر إذا ممكن برمجته ... 
و هو عمل إكسبيرت لكل زوج بنفس الشروط السابقه يكون الغرض منه عمل باك تيست.
و يطلع لنا نتيجة كل شهر على حِده و إجمالي النتائج. 
هذا الإقتراح طبعاً أسهل بكتير من العمل يدوي إذا كان ممكن ، غير ذلك نتستت يدوي و أمرنا لله. 
و المعذره نسيت أشكر الأخ بكري جزاه الله خيراً على مجهودُه في برمجة المؤشر.

----------


## أبو خليل

مشكوووووووور يا غااااالي ،،،

----------


## mogafx

أخي حمزه يبدو أن هناك مشكله بالمؤشر .... 
أنظر هذا تشارت الباوند دولار تظهر الخطوط بشكل سليم حيث يظهر أربعة أهداف بالخط الأزرق فوق خط الشراء الأخضر ، و أربعة أهداف بالخط الأزرق تحت الخط الأحمر :   
------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
لكن أنظر إلى تشارت الباوند ين كيف يظهر أول خط أزرق كهدف للشراء ، فهو يظهر تحت خط الشراء الأخضر :   
------------------------------------------- 
و كذلك اليورو ين يظهر أول خط أزرق كهدف للشراء تحت الخط الأخضر للشراء ، و في نفس الوقت على خط ستوب البيع :     
أرجو أن تصحح لي إذا كنت مُخطئ بارك الله فيك ...
و إذا كان هناك خطأ أرجو مراجعة الأخ بكري و لكم الشكر...

----------


## mogafx

> جزاك الله الف 
> الان يعمل المؤشر عندي 
> ابي اعرف السبب ليه بعض المؤشرات توقف عمل الميتاتريدر

 ممكن يكون بسبب إن الميتاتريدير نسخته قديمه و يحتاج لعمل update

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> أخي حمزه يبدو أن هناك مشكله بالمؤشر .... 
> أنظر هذا تشارت الباوند دولار تظهر الخطوط بشكل سليم حيث يظهر أربعة أهداف بالخط الأزرق فوق خط الشراء الأخضر ، و أربعة أهداف بالخط الأزرق تحت الخط الأحمر :   
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
> لكن أنظر إلى تشارت الباوند ين كيف يظهر أول خط أزرق كهدف للشراء ، فهو يظهر تحت خط الشراء الأخضر :   
> ------------------------------------------- 
> و كذلك اليورو ين يظهر أول خط أزرق كهدف للشراء تحت الخط الأخضر للشراء ، و في نفس الوقت فوق خط ستوب البيع :     
> أرجو أن تصحح لي إذا كنت مُخطئ بارك الله فيك ...
> و إذا كان هناك خطأ أرجو مراجعة الأخ بكري و لكم الشكر...

 كلا اخي انت لست مخطئاً ولكن الأهداف تعتمد على الدعوم والمقاومات ولهذا ممكن ان تظهر مقاومة تحت خط الشراء او دعم فوق خط البيع وهذا يحدث في حالة فرق السعر الكبير للعملة فنتجاهل هذا الهدف ونأخذ فقط المستوى الذي فوق الشراء او الذي تحت البيع مهما كان.. بالنسبة للباكتيست الامر تحت المناقشة ان شاء الله

----------


## bokra

اولا جزاك الله خيرا علي طرح افكارك وجزاه الله خيرا الاخ 101 علي مساعدتنا ببرمجة افكار جميلة حقا 
لدي استفسار اخي  
المؤشر بيعتمد علي اغلاق اخر اربع ساعات وافتتاح الاربع ساعات الاخري فارجو منك ايضاح علي اي منصة اعتمدت لان الاغلاقات بتختلف

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> اولا جزاك الله خيرا علي طرح افكارك وجزاه الله خيرا الاخ 101 علي مساعدتنا ببرمجة افكار جميلة حقا 
> لدي استفسار اخي  
> المؤشر بيعتمد علي اغلاق اخر اربع ساعات وافتتاح الاربع ساعات الاخري فارجو منك ايضاح علي اي منصة اعتمدت لان الاغلاقات بتختلف

   الاغلاق يكون في الساعة 12 مساءاً بتوقيت السعودية وسوف لن يختلف السعر كثيراً بل هي نقاط معدودة

----------


## ahmed3250

مشكووووووووووووور 
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## drmagdy

اولا شكرا لك ومؤشرك يبدو قويا 
هل يمكن عمل نسخة منه تحتفظ بخطوط الايام الماضية مثل daily camerilla
وهل من الممكن معرفة ان كان هناك ثوابت في معادلاتك ام لا 
شكرا لك

----------


## التائب اليك

جزاك الله كل خير وانزان شاء الله نجرب المؤشر مع افتتاح السوق  وان شئت تشرحلنا الفكره اللى بنى عليها نكون لك مشكورين

----------


## أبو جوان

من النظرة الأولى يبدو المؤشر متميز 
أنا من أنصار خطوط الدعم والمقاومة
جهد متميز شكرا لك
وبانتظار الباك تيست

----------


## mogafx

> كلا اخي انت لست مخطئاً ولكن الأهداف تعتمد على الدعوم والمقاومات ولهذا ممكن ان تظهر مقاومة تحت خط الشراء او دعم فوق خط البيع وهذا يحدث في حالة فرق السعر الكبير للعملة فنتجاهل هذا الهدف ونأخذ فقط المستوى الذي فوق الشراء او الذي تحت البيع مهما كان.. بالنسبة للباكتيست الامر تحت المناقشة ان شاء الله

 بارك الله فيك يا أخي على الإيضاح.
و بإذن الله الباك تيست في حين لم تتوفر فكرة الإكسبيرت ، يكون في آخوه متطوعين للباك تيست اليدوي ، و لو في إقتراحات أو تعديلات ياريت الجميع يُبدي رأيه.. 
لأنه و كما تعلم و كما يعلم الجميع لا يُمكن بأي حال من الأحوال العمل بأي طريقه رقميه على وجه الخصوص بدون عمل باك تيست لأقل من سنتين أو أكثر و إلا لأصبح الأمر مُجازفه و خطوه غير محسوبه... 
مع التحيـه ،،،  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ibda

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الاخ العزيز anas_hamzeh  شكرا لك على طرح هذه العمل والجهد الرائع.
منذ فتره طويله لم ادخل ولم اشارك في هذه المنتدى ولاكن جهدك اجبرني على ادخل وان اسطر لك شهادة تفوق وشكر وهذه قليل في حقك.
وفقك الله وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وإلى الأمام.
تقبل تحياتي
اخوك
ابدأ
ibda

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

ما شاء الله تبارك الله جهد مبارك وعمل تشكر عليه راجيا للجميع التوفيق

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

الاغلاقات للاربع ساعات مهمة جدا في تحديد الاتجاه وكثير من المتداولين يعتمدون عليها في المتجارة وخاصة اصحاب المتاجرة الرقمية

----------


## Mahmoud80

ألف شكر على هذا المجهود الكبير و العمل الرائع ..   أخي الكريم لكي ترفق ملف الاكسيل هنا في المتداول العربي عليك ضغطه ببرنامج ضغطه ببرنامج winzip أو winrar و من ثم ارفاقه بكل سهولة ..   تفضل برنامج winrar اعمل له تنصيب عادي ثم قم بضغط ملف الاكسيل عن طريقه و سيصبح امتداد ملف الاكسيل rar و هذا الامتداد مسموح هنا .   http://www.4shared.com/dir/15219084/...8/sharing.html   بارك الله فيك ..

----------


## عمر ابومحمد

ماشاء الله تبارك الله شكرا أخي لك ولمن ساعد معك لإخرهج هذا المؤشر جعله الله في موازين حسناتكم

----------


## X_MM_X

بارك الله فييكي يا أخي ورزقك من فضله..........  
  جاري التحميل والتجربه

----------


## السرحاني1

يقولون :Asvc:   
( قوم تعاونوا ما ذلوا ) :Inlove:  :Eh S(7):  
لازم نعمل له ورشه ونبدا فيه من الاسبوع القادم لاختباره :015:   وش رايكم  :Wink Smile:

----------


## العابد

بارك الله فيك يا اخى الفاضل انت والاخ بكرى
جعل الله ذلك فى موازين حسناتكم ورزقكم منه رزقا حسنا

----------


## IMAD999

_كل الشكر اخي يعطيك الف عافيه_

----------


## ae_dxb

> ألف شكر على هذا المجهود الكبير و العمل الرائع ..

  

> أخي الكريم لكي ترفق ملف الاكسيل هنا في المتداول العربي عليك ضغطه ببرنامج ضغطه ببرنامج winzip أو winrar و من ثم ارفاقه بكل سهولة ..   تفضل برنامج winrar اعمل له تنصيب عادي ثم قم بضغط ملف الاكسيل عن طريقه و سيصبح امتداد ملف الاكسيل rar و هذا الامتداد مسموح هنا .   http://www.4shared.com/dir/15219084/...8/sharing.html   بارك الله فيك ..

    ملف الأكسل موجود عندي وسأقوم برفعه لكم   أتمنى من صاحب الموضوع شرح الطريقه اليدويه  في إستخراج تلك المستويات لأني وضعت أرقام آخر شمعه 4 ساعات ولا أعلم  لماذا ظهرت الأرقام مختلفه للدعم والمقاومه   عندما شاهدت جدول خانات الدعم والمقاومه أرتحت كثيرا   معنى ذلك أن المؤشر يستخرج الدعم والمقاومه بالاعتماد على أخر شمعه 4 ساعات  في اليوم السابق وهذا يجعلني مطمئن ومرتاح نفسيا لان الدعم والمقاومه يعني قمم  وقيعان وهي رقم 1 في التحليل الفني من حيث القوى   ملف الأكسل مرفوع على عدة مواقع ومرفق أيضا أتمنى من خبراء الإكسل محاولة  شرح الطريقة أكرر  شكري لصاحب الموضوع anas_hamze        http://www.multiupload.com/RS_HTRGQKFD7B   *100%*  http://www.multiupload.com/MU_HTRGQKFD7B   *100%*  http://www.multiupload.com/MF_HTRGQKFD7B   *100%*  http://www.multiupload.com/ZS_HTRGQKFD7B   *100%*  http://www.multiupload.com/DF_HTRGQKFD7B   *100%*  http://www.multiupload.com/2S_HTRGQKFD7B

----------


## السوبرmeejoo

اخوي اعذرني الني مبتدي اضيف الموشر وتمبلت مع بعض صحيح او كتفي بواحد منهم

----------


## ae_dxb

أرجو من صاحب الموضوع anas_hamzeh  توضيح الطريقه اليدويه باستخدام ملف الأكسل حتى  نفهم  طريقة عمل المؤشر وعلى ماذا يعتمد بالتفصيل   حيث أني قمت بإستخراج بيانات آخر شمعه لليوم السابق 20:00  وظهرت عندي أرقام مختلفه عن المستويات التي رسمها المؤشر   OPEN CURRENT في هذه الخانه ماذا يقصد بها أفتتاح شمعة 20:00 أو اليوم  الجديد ؟  جربت الطريقتين ظهرت عندي أرقام مختلفه الفرق 10 نقاط وأكثر !!

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> أرجو من صاحب الموضوع anas_hamzeh  توضيح الطريقه اليدويه باستخدام ملف الأكسل حتى نفهم  طريقة عمل المؤشر وعلى ماذا يعتمد بالتفصيل   حيث أني قمت بإستخراج بيانات آخر شمعه لليوم السابق 20:00  وظهرت عندي أرقام مختلفه عن المستويات التي رسمها المؤشر   OPEN CURRENT في هذه الخانه ماذا يقصد بها أفتتاح شمعة 20:00 أو اليوم  الجديد ؟   جربت الطريقتين ظهرت عندي أرقام مختلفه الفرق 10 نقاط وأكثر !!

   اعذروني اخواني لانشغالي ولكني ان شاء الله سوف القاكم اليوم لشرح الملف وما جاء فيه والرد على استفساركم، وكشرح سريع عليك بوضع ارقام اليوم الجديد وسعر ( اعلى،ادنى،اغلاق) اخر 4 ساعات فقط وقارنها بالمؤشر على نفس التشارت الذي اخذت منه المعلومات..  بالنسبة لملف الاكسل فيوجد فيه 3 أهداف وذلك لأننا أضفنا الهدف الرابع فقط على المؤشر وذلك لاضافتنا لقيمة الدعم والمقاومة الرابعة..  السلام عليكم ولنا لقاء ان شاء الله

----------


## عبد الوهاب

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

يعني والله أنا مش عارف اقولك إيه لساني يعجز عن الكلام ويعجز عن شكرك , كفاية إنك شاركتنا بيه بدون أي مقابل , لو الماشر فعلا مفيد كده وربنا كرمني ووصلت ل مبالغ كويسة أنا مش عارف حيكفيك دعاء مني اد إيه بصراحة  أنا اتطوع للباك تست أنا عايز أعمل أي حاجة .

----------


## adel90

يعطيك العافية اخوي وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## ae_dxb

> اعذروني اخواني لانشغالي ولكني ان شاء الله سوف القاكم اليوم لشرح الملف وما جاء فيه والرد على استفساركم، وكشرح سريع عليك بوضع ارقام اليوم الجديد وسعر ( اعلى،ادنى،اغلاق) اخر 4 ساعات فقط وقارنها بالمؤشر على نفس التشارت الذي اخذت منه المعلومات..  بالنسبة لملف الاكسل فيوجد فيه 3 أهداف وذلك لأننا أضفنا الهدف الرابع فقط على المؤشر وذلك لاضافتنا لقيمة الدعم والمقاومة الرابعة..  السلام عليكم ولنا لقاء ان شاء الله

    شكرا على سرعة هذا مثال لليورو دولار وقد قمت بإستخراج الأسعار ووضعها في ملف  الأكسل يوجد أختلاف في النقاط بين المؤشر واليدوي ماهو السبب برأيك  :016:   هل تمت إضافة نقاط على النقاط المستخرجه يدويا  كأمان مثلا أم السبب آخر ؟؟؟  ملف الأكسل      الشارت وتحديد المؤشر للمستويات

----------


## مستر فوركس

مشكور اخوي والله يكتب أجرك ويبارك لك في عمرك ورزقك ... 
سؤال:
هل أنزل المؤشر على الشارت فقط أم لا بد كذلك من وضع التمبليت ؟

----------


## deadsoul

*@ae_dxb* *
صباحك سكر اخي العزيز ..يبدو انك من محترفي الاكسل وهو برنامج ذا امكانات هائله جدا...ولكن..
دعك من التطابق بينه وبين المؤشر...واذا كان هناك من اختلاف فجرب الاثنين ..وخبرنا ما هي ادق النتائج...
لماذا نفقد المتعه في الوصول الى الهدف في الطريق للوصول الى الهدف...
اسف على الازعاج..تقبل ودي..*

----------


## ae_dxb

عندي إضافه وملاحظه للذين يحبون زيادة الفهم   أن تفهم لماذا ؟ أفضل من أن تطبق ولاتعرف لماذا حدث ذلك  :Big Grin:   راقبوا تلك الشارتات شارت اليورو دولار   والدولار ين بإضافة مؤشر الزجزاج لإظهار القمم والقيعان مع المؤشر الذي في الموضوع  شارت اليورو دولار 4 ساعات     الدولار ين شارت 4 ساعات

----------


## a77med

ماشاء الله 
اكثر من رائع 
جارى التجربه 
جزاك الله كل خير ...

----------


## deadsoul

*عندي اقتراح لتجريب المؤشر... 
اولا يحتاج الى تجريبه مرتين في اليوم من بدايه اليوم باوامر معلقه 
وقبل الفتره الامريكيه بساعه باوامر معلقه ايضا....
وكل الضن ان الفتره الامريكيه ستكون هي الناجحه في الاختراقات سواء صعودا او هبوطا لانها الاكثر تجاوبا مع الاخبار وفيها سيوله عاليه ومحدده للاتجاه...تستطيعون القاء نظره على تشارت الساعه لكل العملات للتاكد من كلامي عن الفتره الامريكيه وكميه الحركه المطلوبه لنجاح المؤشر...*

----------


## eng_a_h_helal

أولا جزاك الله خيرا وكل من ساهم في اخراج مثل هذا العمل الرائع
ثانيا أنا مبتديء وليس لدي فكره عن كيفية عمل الباك تيست ولكني أريد أن أشارك في مثل هذا العمل لكي أجد لي حظا من الثواب 
أنتظر من المشاركين تكليفي بأي عمل 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد معمو

جزيت خيرا

----------


## التائب اليك

بارك الله فيك ومنتظرين شرحك   وياريت ملف الاكسل يترفع على اكسل 2003   دمتم بود  :Eh S(7):

----------


## بو هيا

جزاك  الله  خير  على  هذاء  المؤشر  الاكثر  من  رائع  بالتوفيق  للجميع  ان  شاء الله

----------


## ae_dxb

> بارك الله فيك ومنتظرين شرحك     وياريت ملف الاكسل يترفع على اكسل 2003   دمتم بود

 حل مشكلة اوفيس 2003 في عدم تشغيل ملفات اوفيس 2007  من يملك Office 2003 يعاني من عدم مقدرته على فتح ملفات Office 2007 مع هذا البرنامج بأمكانك مستخدمين Office 2003 من فتح ملفات Office 2007  اسم البرنامج : Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack  لتنزيل البرنامج :   النسخة العربية - 27.4 MB  النسخة الإنجليزية - 27.5 MB

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> اولا شكرا لك ومؤشرك يبدو قويا 
> هل يمكن عمل نسخة منه تحتفظ بخطوط الايام الماضية مثل daily camerilla
> وهل من الممكن معرفة ان كان هناك ثوابت في معادلاتك ام لا 
> شكرا لك

 شكراً لردك وان شاء الله سيتم التفكير باقتراحك لما هو مصلحة الجميع  

> جزاك الله كل خير وانزان شاء الله نجرب المؤشر مع افتتاح السوق  وان شئت تشرحلنا الفكره اللى بنى عليها نكون لك مشكورين

 جزاك الله خيراً وسيتم الشرح بعد قليل ان شاء الله   

> من النظرة الأولى يبدو المؤشر متميز 
> أنا من أنصار خطوط الدعم والمقاومة
> جهد متميز شكرا لك
> وبانتظار الباك تيست

 نعم الحمدلله على ما وصلنا اليه وانا استخدمت فيه اكثر من طريقه للدعوم والمقاومات في هذا المؤشر بتوفيق من الله   

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة الاخ العزيز anas_hamzeh  شكرا لك على طرح هذه العمل والجهد الرائع. منذ فتره طويله لم ادخل ولم اشارك في هذه المنتدى ولاكن جهدك اجبرني على ادخل وان اسطر لك شهادة تفوق وشكر وهذه قليل في حقك. وفقك الله وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وإلى الأمام. تقبل تحياتي اخوك ابدأ ibda

 وفي ميزان حسنات جميع المسلمين بإذنه تعالى وان شاء الله يستفيد منه اكثر اهل الارض   

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله جهد مبارك وعمل تشكر عليه راجيا للجميع التوفيق

 جزاك الله خيراً    

> ماشاء الله تبارك الله  شكرا أخي لك ولمن ساعد معك لإخرهج هذا المؤشر  جعله الله في موازين حسناتكم

 وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## ،،،TakePoints

بصراحه بالبدايه كل الشكر لصاحب الموضوع لكن الامر الاهم يا اخوان بارك الله فيكم اا عندي مشكله كبيره بتنزيل الاستراتيجيات كل ما اشوف استراتيجيه وتحتاج تنزيل ما تنزل عندي هل لأن الجهاز فيستا 
ارجووووكم دلوني يا اخوان ابي وحده وحده الان لما انزل الرابط هل انزله وانا فاتح الميتاتريدر (انا على اف اكس سي ام ) ام ماذا وشنو اللي اسوي انا لما انزل ما ينزل حتى السيرفرات اللي ضافها الاخ كلها ماتشتغل كا ما ادخل على واحد وانزله ينزل لكن المؤشر ما يطلع على الميتاتريد ارجوووكم ساعدوني حاسس ان الخير هذا قاعد يروح على امور تافه وبسيطه

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> بارك الله فييكي يا أخي ورزقك من فضله..........  
> جاري التحميل والتجربه

 وبارك فيك وفي جميع المسلمين    

> يقولون   ( قوم تعاونوا ما ذلوا )  لازم نعمل له ورشه ونبدا فيه من الاسبوع القادم لاختباره  وش رايكم

 ان شاء الله راح نعمل ورشة ولكن انا انتظر يوم الاثنين فقط لارى ان كان سيفتح على جاب كبير ام ماذا وهذا سيساعد كثيراً في تطوير المؤشر ان شاء الله   

> بارك الله فيك يا اخى الفاضل انت والاخ بكرى
> جعل الله ذلك فى موازين حسناتكم ورزقكم منه رزقا حسنا

 وجزاك الف خير أخي الفاضل   

> _كل الشكر اخي يعطيك الف عافيه_

 الحمدلله الذي اوصلنا لهذا   

> اخوي اعذرني الني مبتدي اضيف الموشر وتمبلت مع بعض صحيح او كتفي بواحد منهم

 اهمشيء اضافة المؤشر واذا اردت ضيف التمبلت  

> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 وفقنا واياكم وجميع المسلمين الله   

> يعني والله أنا مش عارف اقولك إيه لساني يعجز عن الكلام ويعجز عن شكرك , كفاية إنك شاركتنا بيه بدون أي مقابل , لو الماشر فعلا مفيد كده وربنا كرمني ووصلت ل مبالغ كويسة أنا مش عارف حيكفيك دعاء مني اد إيه بصراحة  أنا اتطوع للباك تست أنا عايز أعمل أي حاجة .

 انا اريد منك الدعاء لجميع المسلمين ويكفيني هذا بإذنه تعالى   

> يعطيك العافية اخوي وجزاك الله الف خير

 وجزاك كل خير   

> مشكور اخوي والله يكتب أجرك ويبارك لك في عمرك ورزقك ... 
> سؤال:
> هل أنزل المؤشر على الشارت فقط أم لا بد كذلك من وضع التمبليت ؟

 جزاك الله كل خير ويمكنك فقط وضع المؤشر بدون التمبلت

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> ماشاء الله  اكثر من رائع  جارى التجربه   جزاك الله كل خير ...

 وجزاك الله كل خير  

> *عندي اقتراح لتجريب المؤشر...*  *اولا يحتاج الى تجريبه مرتين في اليوم من بدايه اليوم باوامر معلقه*  *وقبل الفتره الامريكيه بساعه باوامر معلقه ايضا....* *وكل الضن ان الفتره الامريكيه ستكون هي الناجحه في الاختراقات سواء صعودا او هبوطا لانها الاكثر تجاوبا مع الاخبار وفيها سيوله عاليه ومحدده للاتجاه...تستطيعون القاء نظره على تشارت الساعه لكل العملات للتاكد من كلامي عن الفتره الامريكيه وكميه الحركه المطلوبه لنجاح المؤشر...*

 اقتراح جميل اخي ولكني جربته وسأعطيك النتائج حيث ان الازواج التي يدخل فيها الين الياباني والدولار الأسترالي تضرب هدفها بالليل اي من الساعة 12 مساءاً حتى ال8 صباحاً في اغلب ايام المتاجرة، اما ازواج التي لا تحتوي على الين او الدولار الاسترالي او النيوزلندي ففي الفترة الامريكية والاوروبية افضل شيء اي بعد ال 8 صباحاً   

> أولا جزاك الله خيرا وكل من ساهم في اخراج مثل هذا العمل الرائع
> ثانيا أنا مبتديء وليس لدي فكره عن كيفية عمل الباك تيست ولكني أريد أن أشارك في مثل هذا العمل لكي أجد لي حظا من الثواب 
> أنتظر من المشاركين تكليفي بأي عمل 
> جزاكم الله خيرا

 الى الان يتم التفكير بالباك تيست وان شاء الله سيكون للجميع المشاركة فيه..   

> جزيت خيرا

 وجُزيت خيراً    

> بارك الله فيك ومنتظرين شرحك   وياريت ملف الاكسل يترفع على اكسل 2003   دمتم بود

   ان شاء الله سوف انزله بهذه الصيغة   

> جزاك الله خير على هذاء المؤشر الاكثر من رائع بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

 وجزاك الله خيراً   

> بصراحه بالبدايه كل الشكر لصاحب الموضوع لكن الامر الاهم يا اخوان بارك الله فيكم اا عندي مشكله كبيره بتنزيل الاستراتيجيات كل ما اشوف استراتيجيه وتحتاج تنزيل ما تنزل عندي هل لأن الجهاز فيستا 
> ارجووووكم دلوني يا اخوان ابي وحده وحده الان لما انزل الرابط هل انزله وانا فاتح الميتاتريدر (انا على اف اكس سي ام ) ام ماذا وشنو اللي اسوي انا لما انزل ما ينزل حتى السيرفرات اللي ضافها الاخ كلها ماتشتغل كا ما ادخل على واحد وانزله ينزل لكن المؤشر ما يطلع على الميتاتريد ارجوووكم ساعدوني حاسس ان الخير هذا قاعد يروح على امور تافه وبسيطه

 تأكد انك تضع المؤشر في المكان الصحيح في الميتاتريدر وانا سوف اطلب من المشرفين تعديل الموضوع لاضافة المؤشر لوحده في الصفحة الأولى لكي يتم الاستفادة منه اكثر ان شاء الله

----------


## silver nile

تحية كبيرة لصاحب المؤشر والمشاركين في المنتدى من بعده
واقترح على الاخوة اذا كان ممكن برمجة المؤشر مثل المؤشر المرفق في الصورة
لكي يساعدنا في الباك تيست
وشكرآ

----------


## القلزم

:015: بصراحه شغل متعوب عليه  :Good:    :Hands: والله يجزاك الف خير ويرحم والديك :Hands:     :Hands: ويغفر لك انت وكل من ساهم معك في اخراج هذا العمل الطيب :Eh S(7):    :Hands: والله يرزقك من واسع فضله وكرمه :Hands:  
ونتمنى عليك وضع افضل الازواج التى تحقق الهدف الثاني 
وايش افضل المنصات المجربه التى يعمل عليها المؤاشر

----------


## anas_hamzeh

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الان سوف اشرح ملف الاكسل ان شاء الله وسيتم ارفاق المؤشر مع ملف الاكسل 2007 و2003 بإنه تعالى  طبعاً لمن رأى ملف الاكسل فهو بشكل أساسي يقوم على 4 اشياء   1- بيانات شمعة ال 4 ساعات الاخيرة عدا الافتتاح 2- افتتاح شمعة اليوم الجديد 3- الدعوم والمقاومات باشكالها المختلفة وسيتم شرحها بالتفصيل ان شاء الله.. 4- نقطة البايفوت لل 4 ساعات  الدعوم والمقاومات  هذا موضوع كبير جداً حيث ان كل المؤشر يقوم عليه بتحديد الاهداف جميعها ولهذا اردت ان اجمع مختلف انواع الدعوم والمقاومات ليكون المؤشر اكثر دقة  استخدمت معادلات Woodies لتحديد الدعوم والمقاومات وكنت احترت بينها وبين ال Camarilla فأتت هذه الدعوم ولكن ال Camarilla لم تكن أهداف جيدة كما في Woodies   هناك دعوم ومقاومات تعتمد على البايفوت وسعر الافتتاح والاغلاق وهي دعوم ومقاومات De Mark's وهي تعطينا الهاي الجديد واللو الجديد وتم استخدامها بشكل كبير ولتحديد الاهداف أيضاً بمزج ال Woodies وال De Mark's مع بعضها، وهي موجود بملف الاكسل عند الحرف X حيث أن الأهداف تختلف اذا كان سعر الاغلاق اعلى او اقل او يساوي سعر الافتتاح فلكل طريقة معادلتها الخاصة..  وهنا يمكنكم الاطلاع على الفرق بين هذه الدعوم وطريقة حسابها ان شاء الله  http://www.buzzle.com/articles/forex...ion-rules.html  الان نأتي لتساؤلات الإخوة الذين وجودوا اختلاف بين ملف الاكسل والمؤشر..  نعم هناك معادلة خاطئة عندما يكون سعر الافتتاح اكبر من سعر الاغلاق في De Mark's ،هناك خربطة في المتغيرات وتم تعديلها الان صحيحة والحمدلله وهي مطابقة للمؤشر وسوف انزل المؤشر المعدل بإذنه تعالى..  أطلقت على هذا المؤشر إسم مؤشر (علي)  الآن اليكم قائمة المؤشرات وملفات الاكسل  1- مؤشر علي   Ali.mq4   2- ملف اكسل 2007  Ali 2007.zip  3- ملف اكسل 2003  Ali 2003.zip   أي استفسار أنا حاضر له اخواني وارجو ان اكون وفقت بالشرح  سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> تحية كبيرة لصاحب المؤشر والمشاركين في المنتدى من بعده
> واقترح على الاخوة اذا كان ممكن برمجة المؤشر مثل المؤشر المرفق في الصورة
> لكي يساعدنا في الباك تيست
> وشكرآ

 جزاك الله خيراً أخي ولكن هذه خطوط Camarilla ولم تعطينا النتائج المطلوبة كالمعادلات الموجودة في المؤشر

----------


## silver nile

> جزاك الله خيراً أخي ولكن هذه خطوط Camarilla ولم تعطينا النتائج المطلوبة كالمعادلات الموجودة في المؤشر

 انا معك اخي الكريم
فانا اردت ان اقول اذا كان المؤشر الجديد يعطي قيم الايام السابقة فأن هذا سيكون افضل
مجرد مثال وليس تطابق 
واتمنى لك كل التوفيق

----------


## shady2500

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  
جزاك الله كل خير اخ انس انت و الاستاذ بكري و عسا يكون فيه الخير للجميع ان شاء الله!   :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Drive1:

----------


## silver nile

سؤال آخر اخي الكريم
المؤشر المرفق صوره في الموضوع من على اي بروكر
لانك كما تعلم كل بروكر وله ميعاد اغلاق مختلف وهذا ممكن 
ان يؤدي الى اختلاف اسعر الشراء والبيع للصفقات اذا قام احد الاعضاء
بتحميل المؤشر على ميتاتريدر له توقيت مختلف عن الميتاتريدر
 الخاص بك فارجو ان تذكر اسم البروكر الخاص بك او ميعاد 
الاغلاق الخاص به - الافضل عن تجربة هو العاشرة مساء
بتوقيت جرينتش - الواحدة صباحآ بتوقيت السعودية -
واعتذر عن كثرة استفساراتي

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> سؤال آخر اخي الكريم
> المؤشر المرفق صوره في الموضوع من على اي بروكر
> لانك كما تعلم كل بروكر وله ميعاد اغلاق مختلف وهذا ممكن 
> ان يؤدي الى اختلاف اسعر الشراء والبيع للصفقات اذا قام احد الاعضاء
> بتحميل المؤشر على ميتاتريدر له توقيت مختلف عن الميتاتريدر
> الخاص بك فارجو ان تذكر اسم البروكر الخاص بك او ميعاد 
> الاغلاق الخاص به - الافضل عن تجربة هو العاشرة مساء
> بتوقيت جرينتش - الواحدة صباحآ بتوقيت السعودية -
> واعتذر عن كثرة استفساراتي

 الميتاتريدر عندي يفتتح شمعة اليوم الجديد على الساعة 12 مساءاً بتوقيت السعودية اي على الساعة 9 مساءاً بتوقيت جرينيتش واسأل مثل ما تريد اخي حياك الله

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الان سوف اشرح ملف الاكسل ان شاء الله وسيتم ارفاق المؤشر مع ملف الاكسل 2007 و2003 بإنه تعالى  طبعاً لمن رأى ملف الاكسل فهو بشكل أساسي يقوم على 4 اشياء   1- بيانات شمعة ال 4 ساعات الاخيرة عدا الافتتاح 2- افتتاح شمعة اليوم الجديد 3- الدعوم والمقاومات باشكالها المختلفة وسيتم شرحها بالتفصيل ان شاء الله.. 4- نقطة البايفوت لل 4 ساعات  الدعوم والمقاومات  هذا موضوع كبير جداً حيث ان كل المؤشر يقوم عليه بتحديد الاهداف جميعها ولهذا اردت ان اجمع مختلف انواع الدعوم والمقاومات ليكون المؤشر اكثر دقة  استخدمت معادلات Woodies لتحديد الدعوم والمقاومات وكنت احترت بينها وبين ال Camarilla فأتت هذه الدعوم ولكن ال Camarilla لم تكن أهداف جيدة كما في Woodies   هناك دعوم ومقاومات تعتمد على البايفوت وسعر الافتتاح والاغلاق وهي دعوم ومقاومات De Mark's وهي تعطينا الهاي الجديد واللو الجديد وتم استخدامها بشكل كبير ولتحديد الاهداف أيضاً بمزج ال Woodies وال De Mark's مع بعضها، وهي موجود بملف الاكسل عند الحرف X حيث أن الأهداف تختلف اذا كان سعر الاغلاق اعلى او اقل او يساوي سعر الافتتاح فلكل طريقة معادلتها الخاصة..  وهنا يمكنكم الاطلاع على الفرق بين هذه الدعوم وطريقة حسابها ان شاء الله  http://www.buzzle.com/articles/forex...ion-rules.html  الان نأتي لتساؤلات الإخوة الذين وجودوا اختلاف بين ملف الاكسل والمؤشر..  نعم هناك معادلة خاطئة عندما يكون سعر الافتتاح اكبر من سعر الاغلاق في De Mark's ،هناك خربطة في المتغيرات وتم تعديلها الان صحيحة والحمدلله وهي مطابقة للمؤشر وسوف انزل المؤشر المعدل بإذنه تعالى..  أطلقت على هذا المؤشر إسم مؤشر (علي)  الآن اليكم قائمة المؤشرات وملفات الاكسل  1- مؤشر علي   الملف المرفق 207981   2- ملف اكسل 2007  الملف المرفق 207983  3- ملف اكسل 2003  الملف المرفق 207984   أي استفسار أنا حاضر له اخواني وارجو ان اكون وفقت بالشرح   سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

   للمشاهدة

----------


## silver nile

ارجوا ان تخبرني باسم البروكر حتى اجرب المنصة الخاصة به
واعلمك اذا كانت تعطي قيم مختلفة عن المنصات الاخرى
كي يكون الموضوع متكامل من كل النواحي

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> ارجوا ان تخبرني باسم البروكر حتى اجرب المنصة الخاصة به
> واعلمك اذا كانت تعطي قيم مختلفة عن المنصات الاخرى
> كي يكون الموضوع متكامل من كل النواحي

   الأرقام هي لمنصة fxopen على حساب حقيقي

----------


## هاوي الرياض

يا اخ انس ممكن تقولي كيف اعمل باك تست للايام الماضية حتى اشوف نتائجه ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## ae_dxb

شكرا على شرحك لطريقة عمل ملف الأكسل والطريقه التي قام عليها المؤشر  لتحديد الدعم والمقاومه  كنت أشاهد بيانات جميع تلك المؤشرات هنا     Woodie's و          Camarilla       و    DeMark's  http://www.actionforex.com/technical...-200603205734/  حتى عملت مقارنه بين مؤشر Ali  وبين Camarilla  اليومي  والبايفت اليومي   ولاحظت مؤشر Ali أدق بكثير عن تلك المؤشرات   عملية المزج بين تلك المؤشرات القويه للحصول على مستويات قويه بمؤشر واحد فقط  تدل على ذكاء خارق  لا أعتقد أحد فكر بعملية مزج بين تلك المؤشرات المشهوره

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> يا اخ انس ممكن تقولي كيف اعمل باك تست للايام الماضية حتى اشوف نتائجه ولك جزيل الشكر

   بالنسبة للباك تيست فهو يدوي عن طريق الاكسل فقط وتقوم بأخذ بيانات اخر شمعة 4 ساعات ما عدا الافتتاح ونأخذ افتتاح الشمعة الجديدة ونضعها في الملف ويظهر لنا جميع الارقام بعدها

----------


## انسان طموح

بارك الله فيك على هذا العمل وكان لي سؤال
هل اعمل على المؤشر في الميتاتريدر ام اضع البيانات في ملف الاكسيل؟ ام ان الاثنين نفس العمل ونفس النتيجة ولكن بصورتين مختلفتين؟

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> بارك الله فيك على هذا العمل وكان لي سؤال
> هل اعمل على المؤشر في الميتاتريدر ام اضع البيانات في ملف الاكسيل؟ ام ان الاثنين نفس العمل ونفس النتيجة ولكن بصورتين مختلفتين؟

   المؤشر هو عبارة عن مرآة لملف الاكسل لأن المعادلات تمت كتابتها اولاً على الاكسل وملف الاكسل يستعمل لعمل باك تيست يدوي والمؤشر طبعاً لإظهار ارقام اليوم والمتاجرة عليها

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> شكرا على شرحك لطريقة عمل ملف الأكسل والطريقه التي قام عليها المؤشر  لتحديد الدعم والمقاومه  كنت أشاهد بيانات جميع تلك المؤشرات هنا   Woodie's و Camarilla و DeMark's  http://www.actionforex.com/technical...-200603205734/  حتى عملت مقارنه بين مؤشر Ali وبين Camarilla اليومي والبايفت اليومي   ولاحظت مؤشر Ali أدق بكثير عن تلك المؤشرات   عملية المزج بين تلك المؤشرات القويه للحصول على مستويات قويه بمؤشر واحد فقط  تدل على ذكاء خارق لا أعتقد أحد فكر بعملية مزج بين تلك المؤشرات المشهوره

   شكراً لك أخي وان شاء الله يحقق المؤشر ارباح للجميع

----------


## انسان طموح

طيب عذرا سؤال اخر
البيانات تكون لاخر شمعة اربع ساعات من اليوم المنتهى والافتتاح ايضا لنفس الشمعة(4 ساعات) لليوم الجديد الساعة 12 ليلا؟

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> طيب عذرا سؤال اخر
> البيانات تكون لاخر شمعة اربع ساعات من اليوم المنتهى والافتتاح ايضا لنفس الشمعة(4 ساعات) لليوم الجديد الساعة 12 ليلا؟

   تكون بيانات الاغلاق واعلى وادنى سعر لاخر 4 ساعات في اليوم وافتتاح اليوم الجديد فقط

----------


## الحلم الاخير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك اخي انس 
فعلا مؤشر راقي من انسان راقي 
وهذا عمل بسيط اقدمه لك ولأواني بهذا المنتدى المعطاء 
قمت بتحويل المؤشر بحيث يعطي بيانات الايام السابقه 
ارجو منك مراجعته حتى نتوصلنا للصيغه النهائيه  والذي يكون قابل للاستخدام 
علما انني عدلت ببعض قيم شموع اربع ساعات فقط لكي اتمكن من جعله يعمل باك تست 
تقبل تحياتي واحترامي لشخصك الكريم ومن شاركك هذا العمل الرائع

----------


## الحلم الاخير

على فكره انا اضفت خط من عندي كتحليه 
وهو الخط الرصاصي 
راقبه واعطني رأيك

----------


## silver nile

اخي الكريم انس
اسمح لي ان اضيف شيء في الموضوع كي لايختلف الاعضاء
من الافضل ان نتفق على ميعاد  شمعة اغلاق واحد لان اختلاف
المنصات سيؤدي الى اختلاف مستويات الدعم والمقاومة 
كما هو موضح بالاسفل فهل نعتمد شمعة الساعة العاشرة
ام التاسعة فاظن ان الموضوع بحاجة الى دراسة ومتابعة لكي
نتفق على التوقيت الامثل ......... وتقبل فائق احترامي لك  :Asvc:

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> على فكره انا اضفت خط من عندي كتحليه 
> وهو الخط الرصاصي 
> راقبه واعطني رأيك

   شكراً لك أخي على جهدك ولكن البيانات غير صحيحة في الأيام حيث يأخذ البيع والشراء والخطوط متقاربة جداً فمثلاً أنظر إلى يوم 16\10\2009 تجد أنه أخذ البيع والشراء ولكنه يجب ان يأخذ الشراء فقط ويضرب الهدف +88 نقطة وتكررت الحالة هنا.. شكراً لما بذلته من مجهود اخي الكريم  أما بالنسبة للخط الرصاصي فهو جميل جداً ويفيدنا ان شاء الله في المستقبل في تحديد الاتجاه وشكراً لك اخي الكريم مرة اخرى وجزاك الله عنا كل خير

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> اخي الكريم انس
> اسمح لي ان اضيف شيء في الموضوع كي لايختلف الاعضاء
> من الافضل ان نتفق على ميعاد شمعة اغلاق واحد لان اختلاف
> المنصات سيؤدي الى اختلاف مستويات الدعم والمقاومة 
> كما هو موضح بالاسفل فهل نعتمد شمعة الساعة العاشرة
> ام التاسعة فاظن ان الموضوع بحاجة الى دراسة ومتابعة لكي
> نتفق على التوقيت الامثل ......... وتقبل فائق احترامي لك

 بالنسبة لي أنا صنعت المؤشر على أرقام FxOpen وهي تغلق الشمعة اليومية على السعة 12 بتوقيت السعودية وأرى هنا في التشارت أن سعر البيع لهذه الشركة يختلف عما هو عندي حيث أن المؤشر عندي باع على 91.28 وهنا في الصورة على 91.31 وان شاء الله مع التجربة سوف نرى الشركة الأفضل بإذنه تعالى

----------


## qwireyss

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الان سوف اشرح ملف الاكسل ان شاء الله وسيتم ارفاق المؤشر مع ملف الاكسل 2007 و2003 بإنه تعالى  طبعاً لمن رأى ملف الاكسل فهو بشكل أساسي يقوم على 4 اشياء   1- بيانات شمعة ال 4 ساعات الاخيرة عدا الافتتاح 2- افتتاح شمعة اليوم الجديد 3- الدعوم والمقاومات باشكالها المختلفة وسيتم شرحها بالتفصيل ان شاء الله.. 4- نقطة البايفوت لل 4 ساعات  الدعوم والمقاومات  هذا موضوع كبير جداً حيث ان كل المؤشر يقوم عليه بتحديد الاهداف جميعها ولهذا اردت ان اجمع مختلف انواع الدعوم والمقاومات ليكون المؤشر اكثر دقة  استخدمت معادلات Woodies لتحديد الدعوم والمقاومات وكنت احترت بينها وبين ال Camarilla فأتت هذه الدعوم ولكن ال Camarilla لم تكن أهداف جيدة كما في Woodies   هناك دعوم ومقاومات تعتمد على البايفوت وسعر الافتتاح والاغلاق وهي دعوم ومقاومات De Mark's وهي تعطينا الهاي الجديد واللو الجديد وتم استخدامها بشكل كبير ولتحديد الاهداف أيضاً بمزج ال Woodies وال De Mark's مع بعضها، وهي موجود بملف الاكسل عند الحرف X حيث أن الأهداف تختلف اذا كان سعر الاغلاق اعلى او اقل او يساوي سعر الافتتاح فلكل طريقة معادلتها الخاصة..  وهنا يمكنكم الاطلاع على الفرق بين هذه الدعوم وطريقة حسابها ان شاء الله  http://www.buzzle.com/articles/forex...ion-rules.html  الان نأتي لتساؤلات الإخوة الذين وجودوا اختلاف بين ملف الاكسل والمؤشر..  نعم هناك معادلة خاطئة عندما يكون سعر الافتتاح اكبر من سعر الاغلاق في De Mark's ،هناك خربطة في المتغيرات وتم تعديلها الان صحيحة والحمدلله وهي مطابقة للمؤشر وسوف انزل المؤشر المعدل بإذنه تعالى..  أطلقت على هذا المؤشر إسم مؤشر (علي)  الآن اليكم قائمة المؤشرات وملفات الاكسل  1- مؤشر علي   الملف المرفق 207981   2- ملف اكسل 2007  الملف المرفق 207983  3- ملف اكسل 2003  الملف المرفق 207984   أي استفسار أنا حاضر له اخواني وارجو ان اكون وفقت بالشرح   سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

   وفيت و رزقك الله من خير الدنيا والاخره :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## silver nile

> بالنسبة لي أنا صنعت المؤشر على أرقام FxOpen وهي تغلق الشمعة اليومية على السعة 12 بتوقيت السعودية وأرى هنا في التشارت أن سعر البيع لهذه الشركة يختلف عما هو عندي حيث أن المؤشر عندي باع على 91.28 وهنا في الصورة على 91.31 وان شاء الله مع التجربة سوف نرى الشركة الأفضل بإذنه تعالى

 تحياتي لك وفي انتظار جديدك

----------


## ae_dxb

متى يفضل وضع الأوامر المعلقه بعد الساعة التاسعه بتوقيت جرينتش GMT    بكم دقيقه لنظمن أن المؤشر أخذ سعر الأفتتاح ؟   لو لاحظنا وجود جاب في أحد العملات هل نضع الأوامر أم نتجاهلها ؟   أنا سأدخل بحساب حقيقي من يوم الأثنين مايكرو في ست عملات رئيسيه فقط   لاحظت الكثير من إستراتيجيات الهاي واللو يضعون نقاط فوق مستوى المقاومه أو مستوى   الدعم 5 نقاط (لا أقصد تعويض السبريد) لضمان أن السعر سيتجه في هذا الاتجاه هل تنصح بذلك ؟   يعني مثلا تحت الخط الأحمر أمر ملعق بعده ب 5 نقاط أو أكثر والعكس للخط الأخضر    الغامق خط الشراء    :016:

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> متى يفضل وضع الأوامر المعلقه بعد الساعة التاسعه بتوقيت جرينتش GMT  بكم دقيقه لنظمن أن المؤشر أخذ سعر الأفتتاح ؟  بالنسبة ليوم الاثنين فانا سوف استخدم ملف الاكسل اذا كان هناك جاب كبير بحيث أنه لا يحصر سعر الافتتاح بين سعر الشراء والبيع حيث إذا كان الجاب أعلى من سعر الاغلاق ليوم الجمعة إذاً نكتب سعر الافتتاح في الاكسل بهذه المعادلة ( سعر الاغلاق+1) واذا كان الجاب لأسفل فالمعادلة هي (سعر الاغلاق-1).. والاوامر توضع للازواج اليابانية والاسترالية عند الساعة 12 وبالنسبة للازواج الاخرى فحتى لو لم اتاجر عليها غداً فهذا أأمن..  لو لاحظنا وجود جاب في أحد العملات هل نضع الأوامر أم نتجاهلها ؟ تم الرد  أنا سأدخل بحساب حقيقي من يوم الأثنين مايكرو في ست عملات رئيسيه فقط كما تريد اخي ولكن لنعطي المؤشر حقه في الاختبار لاسبوع اخر  لاحظت الكثير من إستراتيجيات الهاي واللو يضعون نقاط فوق مستوى المقاومه أو مستوى  الدعم 5 نقاط (لا أقصد تعويض السبريد) لضمان أن السعر سيتجه في هذا الاتجاه هل تنصح بذلك ؟ نعم انصح بهذا ولكن حسب العملة طبعاً  يعني مثلا تحت الخط الأحمر أمر ملعق بعده ب 5 نقاط أو أكثر والعكس للخط الأخضر   الغامق خط الشراء

   الرد داخل الاقتباس

----------


## الحلم الاخير

> شكراً لك أخي على جهدك ولكن البيانات غير صحيحة في الأيام حيث يأخذ البيع والشراء والخطوط متقاربة جداً فمثلاً أنظر إلى يوم 16\10\2009 تجد أنه أخذ البيع والشراء ولكنه يجب ان يأخذ الشراء فقط ويضرب الهدف +88 نقطة وتكررت الحالة هنا.. شكراً لما بذلته من مجهود اخي الكريم  أما بالنسبة للخط الرصاصي فهو جميل جداً ويفيدنا ان شاء الله في المستقبل في تحديد الاتجاه وشكراً لك اخي الكريم مرة اخرى وجزاك الله عنا كل خير

 اخي انس عمت مساء
خلينا نتحاور في كيفية احتسابك لشمعة الاربع ساعات لان اليومي لا خلاف عليه  
طريقة احتسابك للشمعه هي كالتالي : 

```
 if(Hour()>=0&&Hour()<=3)   i=1; 
  
```

وهذه التعليمه تقول إذا كان الوقت بين بداية اليوم والساعة 3  اي انت في الشمعه الاولى من هذا اليوم وتأخذ معطيات الشمعه الاخيره ليوم امس هذه للشمعه الاولى وتضيف عليها 6 حتى تحسب الشمعه الاولى ليوم امس هل هذا صحيح ام انا قرائتي خاطئه . 
اذا صحيح فالمؤشر مطابق اذا خلاف ذلك فمعناه انت تحسب اخر شمعة اربع ساعات ليوم امس واخر شمعة اربع ساعات لليوم اللذي قبله فإذا كان هكذا فهوا خطأ في قراءة المعطيات للمؤشر وهذا تصحيحه بسيط . 
طرقة التعامل مع المؤشر المربع الاحمر بيع والاخضر شراء  وذلك بناء على افتتاح سمعة الساعة لليوم الجديد إذا كانت فوق الخط الرصاصي وفي المربع الاحمر بيع والشراء عكسه 
اتمنى اكون فهمت طريقة عمل المؤشر والمعطيات 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## عصام الدين عثمان

شكرا اخ انس وبارك الله فيك 
سؤال: هل المؤشر يحدث نفسه تلقائيا ام لابد من ادخال القيم يدويا في ملف الاكسل .

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> شكرا اخ انس وبارك الله فيك 
> سؤال: هل المؤشر يحدث نفسه تلقائيا ام لابد من ادخال القيم يدويا في ملف الاكسل .

 المؤشر يحدث نفسه تلقائياً كل يوم أخي وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> اخي انس عمت مساء خلينا نتحاور في كيفية احتسابك لشمعة الاربع ساعات لان اليومي لا خلاف عليه   طريقة احتسابك للشمعه هي كالتالي : 
> 
> ```
>  if(Hour()>=0&&Hour()<=3)   i=1; 
  
> ```
> 
>   وهذه التعليمه تقول إذا كان الوقت بين بداية اليوم والساعة 3 اي انت في الشمعه الاولى من هذا اليوم وتأخذ معطيات الشمعه الاخيره ليوم امس هذه للشمعه الاولى وتضيف عليها 6 حتى تحسب الشمعه الاولى ليوم امس هل هذا صحيح ام انا قرائتي خاطئه .  اذا صحيح فالمؤشر مطابق اذا خلاف ذلك فمعناه انت تحسب اخر شمعة اربع ساعات ليوم امس واخر شمعة اربع ساعات لليوم اللذي قبله فإذا كان هكذا فهوا خطأ في قراءة المعطيات للمؤشر وهذا تصحيحه بسيط .  طرقة التعامل مع المؤشر المربع الاحمر بيع والاخضر شراء وذلك بناء على افتتاح سمعة الساعة لليوم الجديد إذا كانت فوق الخط الرصاصي وفي المربع الاحمر بيع والشراء عكسه  اتمنى اكون فهمت طريقة عمل المؤشر والمعطيات  اتمنى لك التوفيق

  اخي انا اخذ من شمعة اليوم الجديد فقط الافتتاح وأما i+6 فهي اخر شمعة 4 ساعات في اليوم السابق وانا مجرب الملف يدوي عالاكسل ويعطي نفس النتائج أي ان المؤشر صحيح 100% واتأكد بنفسك يدوياً على الاكسل وجزاك الله خيراً

----------


## ana sayed

يا جماعة وين المؤشر لنجربة
والف شكر لكم

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> يا جماعة وين المؤشر لنجربة
> والف شكر لكم

 المؤشر في الصفحة الأولى في المشاركة ولا تأخذ الذي في المرفقات

----------


## ربيع

شكرا اخ انس علي هذا الموضوع الرائع 
لدي سؤال بسيط
اذا لم يتحقق الهدف الاول ماذا تعمل 
هل تنتظر اما بلوغ الهدف او الاستوب ام تغلق الاوامر بمجرد انتهاء اليوم و ظهور خطوط اليوم الجديد و تضع اوامر جديده 
تحياتي

----------


## mogafx

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الان سوف اشرح ملف الاكسل ان شاء الله وسيتم ارفاق المؤشر مع ملف الاكسل 2007 و2003 بإنه تعالى  طبعاً لمن رأى ملف الاكسل فهو بشكل أساسي يقوم على 4 اشياء   1- بيانات شمعة ال 4 ساعات الاخيرة عدا الافتتاح 2- افتتاح شمعة اليوم الجديد 3- الدعوم والمقاومات باشكالها المختلفة وسيتم شرحها بالتفصيل ان شاء الله.. 4- نقطة البايفوت لل 4 ساعات  الدعوم والمقاومات  هذا موضوع كبير جداً حيث ان كل المؤشر يقوم عليه بتحديد الاهداف جميعها ولهذا اردت ان اجمع مختلف انواع الدعوم والمقاومات ليكون المؤشر اكثر دقة  استخدمت معادلات Woodies لتحديد الدعوم والمقاومات وكنت احترت بينها وبين ال Camarilla فأتت هذه الدعوم ولكن ال Camarilla لم تكن أهداف جيدة كما في Woodies   هناك دعوم ومقاومات تعتمد على البايفوت وسعر الافتتاح والاغلاق وهي دعوم ومقاومات De Mark's وهي تعطينا الهاي الجديد واللو الجديد وتم استخدامها بشكل كبير ولتحديد الاهداف أيضاً بمزج ال Woodies وال De Mark's مع بعضها، وهي موجود بملف الاكسل عند الحرف X حيث أن الأهداف تختلف اذا كان سعر الاغلاق اعلى او اقل او يساوي سعر الافتتاح فلكل طريقة معادلتها الخاصة..  وهنا يمكنكم الاطلاع على الفرق بين هذه الدعوم وطريقة حسابها ان شاء الله  http://www.buzzle.com/articles/forex...ion-rules.html  الان نأتي لتساؤلات الإخوة الذين وجودوا اختلاف بين ملف الاكسل والمؤشر..  نعم هناك معادلة خاطئة عندما يكون سعر الافتتاح اكبر من سعر الاغلاق في De Mark's ،هناك خربطة في المتغيرات وتم تعديلها الان صحيحة والحمدلله وهي مطابقة للمؤشر وسوف انزل المؤشر المعدل بإذنه تعالى..  أطلقت على هذا المؤشر إسم مؤشر (علي)  الآن اليكم قائمة المؤشرات وملفات الاكسل  1- مؤشر علي   الملف المرفق 207981   2- ملف اكسل 2007  الملف المرفق 207983  3- ملف اكسل 2003  الملف المرفق 207984   أي استفسار أنا حاضر له اخواني وارجو ان اكون وفقت بالشرح  سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

 أوضحت و أوجزت و كفيت و وفيت.
و إسمح لي أحييك على طريقتك و إسلوبك في التفكير ما شاء الله  :Good: 
بكل صراحه أخي آنس لا أجد كلمات شُكر توفي حقك ، أسأل الله تعالى أن يسهل لك طريقاً للجنه كما تسهل على إخوانك.  :Eh S(7):  
بالنسبه للمؤشر الموجود بالرابط هل هو المؤشر المُعدل آم أنك سوف ترفقه لاحقاً ؟ و هل يختلف المؤشر الموجود بالرابط الآن عن المؤشر الأول ؟

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> شكرا اخ انس علي هذا الموضوع الرائع 
> لدي سؤال بسيط
> اذا لم يتحقق الهدف الاول ماذا تعمل 
> هل تنتظر اما بلوغ الهدف او الاستوب ام تغلق الاوامر بمجرد انتهاء اليوم و ظهور خطوط اليوم الجديد و تضع اوامر جديده 
> تحياتي

 كل شخص يتاجر كما يريد فمثلاً يمكن أن يغلق الصفقة حين تبدو بوادر انعكاس وممكن ان يضع شروط للصفقة للدخول واختيار الهدف  أما أنا شخصياً فأضع الأوامر وأنتظر حتى اليوم الثاني حتى لو ضرب الستوب كما قلت لك كل شخص له طريقة في المتاجرة  جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> أوضحت و أوجزت و كفيت و وفيت.
> و إسمح لي أحييك على طريقتك و إسلوبك في التفكير ما شاء الله 
> بكل صراحه أخي آنس لا أجد كلمات شُكر توفي حقك ، أسأل الله تعالى أن يسهل لك طريقاً للجنه كما تسهل على إخوانك.  
> بالنسبه للمؤشر الموجود بالرابط هل هو المؤشر المُعدل آم أنك سوف ترفقه لاحقاً ؟ و هل يختلف المؤشر الموجود بالرابط الآن عن المؤشر الأول ؟

 بالنسبة للمؤشر الذي في الرابط هو المؤشر الذي سوف نعمل عليه ان شاء الله وفي حال اي تغيير سوف أقوم باعلام الجميع ان شاء الله وشكراً لك لما تكلمت ووفقك الله وأدخلك الجنة برحمته

----------


## mogafx

و بإذن الله بالنسبه للباك تيست فـ لله الحمد هناك إخوه مستعدين للعمل كما أرى ، الآن ننتظر المؤشر بعد التعديل و إضافة خاصية الباك تيست ، و سوف أقوم بعمل ملفات الإكسيل كما وعدت و نبدأ في إحصاء النتائج الماضيه بإذن الله بعد موافقتك على شروط الباكتيست التي طرحتها سواء كان هناك تعديلات آم لا... 
مع التحيه ،،،

----------


## mogafx

> بالنسبة للمؤشر الذي في الرابط هو المؤشر الذي سوف نعمل عليه ان شاء الله وفي حال اي تغيير سوف أقوم باعلام الجميع ان شاء الله وشكراً لك لما تكلمت ووفقك الله وأدخلك الجنة برحمته

 بارك الله فيك يا أخي و لك مِثل ما دعوت  :Eh S(7):  
بإذن الله متابع معكم على الحساب الديمو ، حتى الإنتهاء من مهمة الباك تيست.
مع التحيه ،،،  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ae_dxb

أول مؤشر الذي بصيغة  ex4 يعمل لدي بدون مشاكل   أما الثاني الذي بصيغة mq4  فلا يعمل ولا أعرف مالمشكله   الأول بعد عمل Compile أشتغل ولكن الثاني تظهر عندي رسالة خطأ  أعتقد الأول ليس به مشاكل أم أنا مخطىء   مشاء الله  زوار الموضوع 4,568 في 26 ساعة فقط

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

جزاك الله خيرا اخوي الكريم وكل شخص له يد بظهور هذا المؤشر   
سؤالي بالنسبه لملف الاكسل هل الارقام تتحرك فيه بشكل تلقائي   معلش اخوك لا يعلم شيء  بالاكسل

----------


## أبو ريان

تم التحميل وجاري التجربة ,,,,

----------


## الحلم الاخير

اخي ابو انس ان يدالله مع الجماعه 
لقد تم تلافي الخطأء في مؤشر الباك تست 
ارجو التجربه وافادتي بالتنتيجه لقد عملت تطابق ووجدته مطابق 
الاخوه الذين يستخدمون المؤشر AliBS السابق ارجوا منهم حذفه واستخدام هذا  
ALIBacktest الملف بالمرفقات 
وهذه صوره له 
وتقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## silver nile

> اخي ابو انس ان يدالله مع الجماعه 
> لقد تم تلافي الخطأء في مؤشر الباك تست 
> ارجو التجربه وافادتي بالتنتيجه لقد عملت تطابق ووجدته مطابق 
> الاخوه الذين يستخدمون المؤشر AliBS السابق ارجوا منهم حذفه واستخدام هذا  
> ALIBacktest الملف بالمرفقات 
> وهذه صوره له 
> وتقبلوا تحياتي

 
أخي الكريم الحلم الاخير
اشكر مجهودك في مؤشر الباكتيست واسمح لي ان استغل مهارتك في صنع المؤشرات 
واطلب منك طرح نسخة من مؤشرك بدون النطاقات الملونة بالاخضر والبني وان يكون 
المؤشر مشابه للذي في الصورة بالاسفل
وشكرآ مقدمآ

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

ارجو الله ان يجعل احلامك سعيدة وايامك اسعد

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

اخي الحلم الاخير حبذا لو تذكر منطقة الشراء ومنطقة البيع ليتسنى عمل الباك تست بسهولة شاكرا لك

----------


## ae_dxb

مقارنه بين 3 مؤشرات البايفوت اليومي  و مؤشر علي و  Camarilla  على زوج اليورو دولار    البايفوت اليومي شارت الساعة      Camarilla شارت الساعة     مؤشر علي  شارت الساعة  
لاحظوا أدق في أختيار الأهداف من المؤشرات السابقه

----------


## Abuwalid

بسم الله ما شاء الله .. بالحقيقه خذيت لمحه سريعه على الموضوع وماقريت كل شي 
اولا جزاك الله خير على تعاونك مع اخوك انس
ثانيا صارت عندي لخبطه مع اماكن البيع والشراء والستوبات بالتبلت الجديد
ثالثا ماني فاهم طريقة التست باك للطريقة هذي .. هل انتابعها بالفجوال مود؟ او في اوامر معلقة يحدثها 
يعني اكسبيرت ولا مؤشر الموضوع

----------


## Issam Mohammed

السلام عليكم جميعا ارجو عدم الاستعجال وتجربة المؤشر جيدا وفي كل ظروف السوق لان حسب خبرتي المتواضعه هناك الكثير من المؤشرات تظهر وتحقق ارباح جيده في بعض الظروف ولكن  تحقق خسائر كبيره اذا تغيرت الظروف  وتكون السبب في المارجن كول لكثير من الحسابات فارجو التريث وعدم استعجال النتائج . ونتائج اسبوع واحد غير كافيه للحكم على المؤشر   ارجوا ان لا تفهموني غلط فخوفي عليكم هو ما دفعني للكتابه

----------


## التائب اليك

> حل مشكلة اوفيس 2003 في عدم تشغيل ملفات اوفيس 2007  من يملك Office 2003 يعاني من عدم مقدرته على فتح ملفات Office 2007 مع هذا البرنامج بأمكانك مستخدمين Office 2003 من فتح ملفات Office 2007  اسم البرنامج : Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack  لتنزيل البرنامج :   النسخة العربية - 27.4 MB   النسخة الإنجليزية - 27.5 MB

   جزاك الله كل خير  اتمنالك التوفيق واشوفك محترف ان شاء الله

----------


## جديد في الفوركس

جزاكم الله خير على المجهود الرائع 
اخي نزلت الملف اللي في المرفقات ويطلع لي ايرور

----------


## جديد في الفوركس

انظر الى الصورة

----------


## وليد الامور

> السلام عليكم جميعا ارجو عدم الاستعجال وتجربة المؤشر جيدا وفي كل ظروف السوق لان حسب خبرتي المتواضعه هناك الكثير من المؤشرات تظهر وتحقق ارباح جيده في بعض الظروف ولكن تحقق خسائر كبيره اذا تغيرت الظروف وتكون السبب في المارجن كول لكثير من الحسابات فارجو التريث وعدم استعجال النتائج . ونتائج اسبوع واحد غير كافيه للحكم على المؤشر ارجوا ان لا تفهموني غلط فخوفي عليكم هو ما دفعني للكتابه

 _ الكلام دة مظبوط جداااااااا بارك الله فيك_

----------


## D7MEE

*ايش البرنامج المتسخدم في هذا المؤشر  
وهل اقدر استخدم برنامج فكسول ينفع ولا لا 
اذا ما ينفع يا ليت تحطولي البرنامج المستخدم  
والله يجزاكم كل خير *

----------


## mogafx

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحلم الاخير
> 					  اخي ابو انس ان يدالله مع الجماعه 
> لقد تم تلافي الخطأء في مؤشر الباك تست 
> ارجو التجربه وافادتي بالتنتيجه لقد عملت تطابق ووجدته مطابق 
> الاخوه الذين يستخدمون المؤشر AliBS السابق ارجوا منهم حذفه واستخدام هذا  
> ALIBacktest الملف بالمرفقات 
> وهذه صوره له 
> وتقبلوا تحياتي       
> أخي الكريم الحلم الاخير
> ...

 
بارك الله فيك أخي الحلم ، و ياريت لو يتم عمل المؤشر بنفس الطريقه كما وضعها الأخ سيلفر و يكون بدون الخط الرصاصي أي نفس المؤشر الأصلي تماماً حتى لا يكون هناك لخبطه أثناء عمل الباك تيست. 
و طلب آخر يا ريت يكون في label فيه الأسعار لآخر يوم بجانب الخطوط مثل المؤشر التالي :    
بارك الله فيك يا أخي و جعله في ميزان حسناتك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## التائب اليك

يلريت اخى توضح نقطه ان فى الصوره المرفقه ان خط الهدف اللى موجود باللون الازرق   يعلو اصلا نقطه الدخول وده انا لاحظته فى مؤشر حضرتك ومؤشر اخونا الحلم الاخير

----------


## mogafx

> *ايش البرنامج المتسخدم في هذا المؤشر  
> وهل اقدر استخدم برنامج فكسول ينفع ولا لا 
> اذا ما ينفع يا ليت تحطولي البرنامج المستخدم  
> والله يجزاكم كل خير *

 بلاش فكسول لأن إغلاقات الأربع ساعات فيه مش مظبوطه.
الأخ آنس صاحب الموضوع ذكر أنه يعمل على FXOpen
و ممكن تشتغل على Altrade أيضاً لإنه نفس الإغلاقات تقريباً.

----------


## التائب اليك

معلش نسيت ارفق الصوره

----------


## أبو جوان

المؤشر ممتاز بالنسبة للأيام اللي بيحدث فيها رالي
بس ساعة اللي يكون في تذبذب بالحركة بيكون ضرب الستوب الأغلب 
بالنسبة للأوامر ، هل ناخد بيع أو شراء من مجرد ملامسة الخط أم الإغلاق ( فوق أو تحت ) الخط

----------


## ae_dxb

> يلريت اخى توضح نقطه ان فى الصوره المرفقه ان خط الهدف اللى موجود باللون الازرق   يعلو اصلا نقطه الدخول وده انا لاحظته فى مؤشر حضرتك ومؤشر اخونا الحلم الاخير

    إرجع إلى  الرد رقم 78 نفس الاستفسار وجاوب عليه صاحب الموضوع  بالتوفيق 
على هذا الرابط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/1413363-78-post.html

----------


## mogafx

> السلام عليكم جميعا ارجو عدم الاستعجال وتجربة المؤشر جيدا وفي كل ظروف السوق لان حسب خبرتي المتواضعه هناك الكثير من المؤشرات تظهر وتحقق ارباح جيده في بعض الظروف ولكن  تحقق خسائر كبيره اذا تغيرت الظروف  وتكون السبب في المارجن كول لكثير من الحسابات فارجو التريث وعدم استعجال النتائج . ونتائج اسبوع واحد غير كافيه للحكم على المؤشر   ارجوا ان لا تفهموني غلط فخوفي عليكم هو ما دفعني للكتابه

 وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله
لا يا أخي كلامك عين العقل والله.
و يعلم الله أني جربت طرق رقميه كثيره سواء بالمنتدى أو صنعتها و تكون محققه نتائج خرافيه في الوقت الذي تم أخذ المعطيات فيه و لكن في ظروف السوق الآخرى تفشل فشل زريع. 
و للعِلم مؤشر الأخ آنس ليس مؤشر بالمفهوم التقليدي و لكن هو أصلاً طريقه رقميه تم عملها كمؤشر بدلاً من الحساب اليدوي أو الإكسيل.
فضلاً عن أن فكرة إستخراج المستويات بكل صراحه لم أرى مثلها من قبل و يبقى الباك تيست لإختبارها بإذن الله لفترة 3 سنوات تقريباً و رؤية كيفية عمل هذه المستويات في أوقات التذبذب "على وجه الخصوص" بمُختلف أنواعها.

----------


## أبو جوان

يا ريت اخواننا اللي القوا نظرة على الباك تيست يفيدونا بالرأي
أعتقد المؤشر ناجح بنسبة 70 بالمية للأزواج اللي بتتحرك بشكل كبير متل المجنون وأعتقد السبب إنو حتى لو دخل الزوج في مرحلة رنج رح يقدر على كل الأحوال يوصل لأحد أهداف المؤشر من الخطوط الزرقاء بس الخوف إنو قبل ما يجيب الهدف ممكن يوصل الستوب.
أما بالنسبة لزوج اليورو دولار نسبة النجاح أقل وحتى أحياناً بتوصل لدرجة إنو حد الشراء بيصير مناسب ليصير حد بيع وبالعكس.
بالإضافة سؤال : أنا على أي أساس ممكن حدد الأهداف 1-2-3-4 وأكتفي بأي هدف من هذه الأهداف الأربعة.
بالنسبة للمؤشر :
ممكن اضافة خيار للمؤشر بحيث نستطيع أن نعطيه نقطة البداية وليس بالتحديد شمعة ال20 ، ونطبق على مختلف الشمعات اللي بتناسب افتتاح السوق
يعني افتتاح طوكيو مع أهداف الين
وافتتاح نيويورك مع اهداف الدولار
وهكذا ....

----------


## التائب اليك

> إرجع إلى الرد رقم 78 نفس الاستفسار وجاوب عليه صاحب الموضوع  بالتوفيق  على هذا الرابط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/1413363-78-post.html

   اشكرك من اعماف قلبى مه انى قريت الموضوع كله بس الظاهر الواحد بيعدى فى النصف  :Big Grin:   تقبل تحياتى  :Eh S(7):

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> جزاك الله خيرا اخوي الكريم وكل شخص له يد بظهور هذا المؤشر  
> سؤالي بالنسبه لملف الاكسل هل الارقام تتحرك فيه بشكل تلقائي معلش اخوك لا يعلم شيء بالاكسل

 اهلاً بك أخي والارقام التي عليك وضعها فقت هي البيانات من سعر اغلاق واعلى وادنى لشمعة ال4 ساعات الاخيرة من اليوم وافتتاح اليوم الجديد ويعطيك الارقام تلقائياً   

> اخي ابو انس ان يدالله مع الجماعه  لقد تم تلافي الخطأء في مؤشر الباك تست  ارجو التجربه وافادتي بالتنتيجه لقد عملت تطابق ووجدته مطابق  الاخوه الذين يستخدمون المؤشر AliBS السابق ارجوا منهم حذفه واستخدام هذا   ALIBacktest الملف بالمرفقات  وهذه صوره له  وتقبلوا تحياتي

 شكراً لمجهودك أخي وارجو منك ازالة المربع الاخضر والاحمر لأن الإخوة اختلط عليهم الأمر واعتقدوا انه يجب البيع فقط بملامسة الخط الاخضر العلوي وعليهم الشراء بملامسة الخط الاخضر السفلي وللتوضيح: عند ملامسة خط المربع الاخضر السفلي نبيع وعند ملامسة خط المربع الاحمر العلوي نشتري والحمدلله النتيجة امامكم من 21\9 إلى الآن على الأزواج المتذبذبة ضربت 4 ستوبات يورو دولار باسعار قليلة ولكن اكثر الايام كانت تأخذ صفقتين أي صفقة البيع والشراء وتحقق الأهداف بجدارة والحمدلله لهذا اريد منك اخي لو سمحت ان تزيل المربع الاخضر والاحمر وتبقي خط البيع والشراء واذا بتقدر تمد في مدة الباك تيست وتجعلها اطول من هذه المدة وجزاك الله عنا كل خير   

> بسم الله ما شاء الله .. بالحقيقه خذيت لمحه سريعه على الموضوع وماقريت كل شي 
> اولا جزاك الله خير على تعاونك مع اخوك انس
> ثانيا صارت عندي لخبطه مع اماكن البيع والشراء والستوبات بالتبلت الجديد
> ثالثا ماني فاهم طريقة التست باك للطريقة هذي .. هل انتابعها بالفجوال مود؟ او في اوامر معلقة يحدثها 
> يعني اكسبيرت ولا مؤشر الموضوع

 المؤشر في أول صفحة هو المؤشر الذي نعمل عليه وهذا المؤشر للباك تيست اي لمراجعة الاحداث الماضية ونرى النتائج وجزاك الله خيراً   

> السلام عليكم جميعا ارجو عدم الاستعجال وتجربة المؤشر جيدا وفي كل ظروف السوق لان حسب خبرتي المتواضعه هناك الكثير من المؤشرات تظهر وتحقق ارباح جيده في بعض الظروف ولكن تحقق خسائر كبيره اذا تغيرت الظروف وتكون السبب في المارجن كول لكثير من الحسابات فارجو التريث وعدم استعجال النتائج . ونتائج اسبوع واحد غير كافيه للحكم على المؤشر ارجوا ان لا تفهموني غلط فخوفي عليكم هو ما دفعني للكتابه

 وانا أؤيدك في قولك أخي لهذا نريد أن نعمل باك تيست ان شاء الله لنرى النتائج وهي الى الان ممتازة والحمدلله  

> جزاكم الله خير على المجهود الرائع 
> اخي نزلت الملف اللي في المرفقات ويطلع لي ايرور

 اذا كنت تريد الملف الرئيسي فهو في الصفحة الاولى في الشرح وليس الذي في المرفقات وجزاك الله خيراً    

> يلريت اخى توضح نقطه ان فى الصوره المرفقه ان خط الهدف اللى موجود باللون الازرق   يعلو اصلا نقطه الدخول وده انا لاحظته فى مؤشر حضرتك ومؤشر اخونا الحلم الاخير

 تجاهل الهدف الذي فوق البيع او تحت الشراء لان هذه دعوم ومقاومات مختلفة وجزا الله عنا كل الخير العضو ae_dxb للمساعدة في الجواب   

> المؤشر ممتاز بالنسبة للأيام اللي بيحدث فيها رالي
> بس ساعة اللي يكون في تذبذب بالحركة بيكون ضرب الستوب الأغلب 
> بالنسبة للأوامر ، هل ناخد بيع أو شراء من مجرد ملامسة الخط أم الإغلاق ( فوق أو تحت ) الخط

  انا قلت رأي بالنسبة لمؤشر اخينا last dream الباك تيست ووضحت نقطة متى البيع والشراء والحمدلله النتائج مبهرة من 21\9 إلى 30\10 حقق نسبة عالية من النقاط وارجو منك ان تحمل المؤشر في الصفحة الأولى لسهولة العمل عليه أما هذا المؤشر فهو للباك تيست اي لمعرفة نتائج المؤشر والتحقق من فعاليته وجزاك الله خيراً 

> إرجع إلى الرد رقم 78 نفس الاستفسار وجاوب عليه صاحب الموضوع  بالتوفيق  على هذا الرابط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/1413363-78-post.html

 بارك الله فيك على ما تقدمه من مساعة للإخوان   

> يا ريت اخواننا اللي القوا نظرة على الباك تيست يفيدونا بالرأي
> أعتقد المؤشر ناجح بنسبة 70 بالمية للأزواج اللي بتتحرك بشكل كبير متل المجنون وأعتقد السبب إنو حتى لو دخل الزوج في مرحلة رنج رح يقدر على كل الأحوال يوصل لأحد أهداف المؤشر من الخطوط الزرقاء بس الخوف إنو قبل ما يجيب الهدف ممكن يوصل الستوب.
> أما بالنسبة لزوج اليورو دولار نسبة النجاح أقل وحتى أحياناً بتوصل لدرجة إنو حد الشراء بيصير مناسب ليصير حد بيع وبالعكس.
> بالإضافة سؤال : أنا على أي أساس ممكن حدد الأهداف 1-2-3-4 وأكتفي بأي هدف من هذه الأهداف الأربعة.
> بالنسبة للمؤشر :
> ممكن اضافة خيار للمؤشر بحيث نستطيع أن نعطيه نقطة البداية وليس بالتحديد شمعة ال20 ، ونطبق على مختلف الشمعات اللي بتناسب افتتاح السوق
> يعني افتتاح طوكيو مع أهداف الين
> وافتتاح نيويورك مع اهداف الدولار
> وهكذا ....

  كل شخص يعمل الاستراتيجية التي تريحه على هذا المؤشر ويضع ما يريد ولكن الشمعة والافتتاح فلا اعتقد أنها أحسن للتغيير وعن تجربة والمؤشر حتى في ايام التذبذب حقق نسبة عالية من الريح حيث انه يأخذ صفقة البيع ويضرب الهدف ثم الشراء ويضرب الهدف فيصيب عصفورين بحجر واحد والحمدلله

----------


## ozoon

جزاك الله الف خير 
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك ورحمه الله والديك 
لي عودة ان شاء الله .. وفقكم الله

----------


## الحلم الاخير

تم عمل المطلوب

----------


## Merchant

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
الله يحفظك أخوي انس  
الشكر لجميع من شارك ( موضوع جماعي بمعنى الكلمة والفضل لله ثم لشرارة الموضوع اخونا انس)

----------


## limo_trader

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  الحمدلله تم اسدال الستار عن أول مؤشر رقمي من فكرتي على الإكسل وتم برمجته من قِبَل المبرمج الكبير بكري (العضو 101)  يقوم هذا المؤشر على مبدأ رقمي بحت ( شهر كامل وأنا أعد فيه ) والحمدلله تم التوصل إلى أحدث الإعدادات له وتم تجربته من سنة 2008 وهو فعال 100% حيث تم في هذا الأسبوع تحقيق أكثر من 2500 نقطة على 6 عملات ( غير اليوم ) وأحياناً 5 عملات وهذا فقط بأخذ الأهداف الأولى والثانية فقط وليست الثالثة ولا الرابعة  والحمدلله رب العالمين  الآن نأتي إلى شرح المؤشر:  1- المؤشر يُحدث تلقائياً ويعطي الأرقام الجديدة الساعة عند افتتاح اليوم الجديد وتختلف الشمعة اليومية من شركة إلى أخرى كما نعلم  2- يعتمد المؤشر على بيانات شمعة ال 4 ساعات الأخيرة في حسابه وافتتاح اليوم الجديد  3- هناك 4 خطوط رئيسية في المؤشر   أ- الخط الأخضر الغامق وهو خط الشراء  ب- الخط الأخضر الفاتح وهو ستوب الشراء  ج- الخط الأحمر وهو خط البيع  د- الخط البرتقالي وهو ستوب البيع  أما الخطوط الزرقاء فهي 8 خطوط 4 علوية و4 سفلية وهي الأهداف طبعاً العلوية أهداف الشراء والسفلية أهداف البيع ،  أنا عادةً آخذ الهدف الثاني أما في حالة وجود أخبار على العملة لهذا اليوم فآخذ الهدف الثالث أو الرابع  إليكم الصور على مختلف العملات لهذا اليوم  1- الكيبل  الملف المرفق 207917  نلاحظ أنه ضرب الخط الأحمر إذاً هو للبيع ووصل الهدف الثاني وحقق +73 نقطة لهذا اليوم الحمد الله  2- الزعيم  الملف المرفق 207918  أيضاً بيع وحقق +88 نقطة والهدف الثاني بفضل الله  3-الساحر  الملف المرفق 207919  الحمدلله +88 نقطة والهدف الثالث وهو الآن قريب من الهدف الرابع  4- المجنون  الملف المرفق 207929  حقق الهدف الرابع +256 نقطة ولو هناك هدف خامس لكان حققه  فهو إلى الآن أكثر من +300 نقطة الحمدلله  5- اليورو ين  الملف المرفق 207924  حقق الهدف الرابع +265 نقطة والحمدلله ولو هناك هدف خامس لضربه  6- اليورو أسترالي  الملف المرفق 207925  حقق +109 نقاط وباتجاهه إلى الهدف الرابع ان شاء الله  7- الأسترالي دولار  الملف المرفق 207926  حقق +125 نقطة بتحقيق الهدف الثالث وباتجاهه الى الهدف الرابع ان شاء الله  8- الدولار كندي  الملف المرفق 207927  حقق +79 نقطة بتحقيقه الهدف الثاني وفرق 30 نقطة عن الهدف الثالث ونلاحظ ان الهدف الأول تحت نقطة الدخول لهذا نتجاهله ونحسب الأهداف التي بعده والحمدلله  بصراحة تعبت من ارفاق الصور لهذا اترككم أنتم لتكتشفوا المؤشر أكثر ان شاء الله على عملات أخرى وهذا هو المؤشر مرفق لكم اخواني   وأخيراً أرجوا منكم الدعاء لكل من قام بإسهام في هذا العمل ولوالديه وللمسلمين جميعاً    مؤشر علي   http://arabsh.com/697emp06ki4s.html  ملف اكسل 2003  http://arabsh.com/mg4dp4ilrxa4.html  ملف اكسل 2007  http://arabsh.com/b7hdi2w23eyi.html   وجزاك الله عنا كل خير

  جاز الله كل من ساهم فى هذا العمل الرائع كل خير ووالديه والمسلمين جميعا  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> تم عمل المطلوب

   بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير والنظرة الى سنة للوراء على اليورو دولار والدولار ين الحمدلله النتائج ممتازة جداً وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## vip3644534

المؤشر ضرب ستوبات كثيره على الباك تست على fxopen على اغلب العملات 
وحتى بالراليات الدخول متاخر 
يرجى تجريبه على الديمو اخوتي.

----------


## bokra

في طريقة عاوزكم تجربوا ما بعرف نتائجها كويسة ولا لاء  
انا وضعت مؤشر كانة اسكربت واختبرته فيجول باك تيست بس ارجة التاكد من الطريقة

----------


## ahmoos

جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود  
سؤال بسيط لو سمحت علي اي شركه تمت تجربه المؤشر من قبلكم ؟؟؟

----------


## mona111

شكرا لك ياصاحب الموضوع على هذا المجهود ولكن اريد معرفة من حضرتك حقا انتة جربتة مدة  لايف  تجربة عملية فعلية قد اية  لاننا نثق فيك بدلا من ان نضع امال وبالاخر نجدها سراب فارجوا الاجابة علية بالمدة الفعلية العملية وليس الباك تست كم المدة الفعلية

----------


## mogafx

> تم عمل المطلوب

 تِسلم إيديك ، بارك الله فيك يا أخي و جعله في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله.

----------


## mogafx

قمت بتنزيل مؤشر الباك تيست بالتعديل الآخير للأخ الحلم بعد صلاة الفجر ، و راجعت على التشارت تحرك السوق و تعامله مع المستويات و بصراحه و بكل حياديه لم أتشجع للبدأ في عمل الباك تيست أبداً. 
الطريقه أفضل حالاتها على الإطلاق في حين أخذنا الهدف الأول و الثاني فقط هو/
- أن يسير السعر في إتجاه واحد من بداية الإفتتاح "أو يتذبذب قليلاً إذا كانت الخطوط بعيده ثم يتحرك" هذا يعني أنه سوف يتفعل الشراء أو البيع و يجيب الهدف. 
الطريقه في حالة الخروج بدون مكسب ولا خساره /
- أن يسير السعر في إتجاه ما من بداية الإفتتاح ليتفعل البيع على سبيل المثال ثم يضرب الستوب ، ثم يذهب فيتفعل الشراء و يجيب الهدف. 
الطريقه في حالة التذبذب /
- حدث ولا حرج. 
------------------------------------------------
مع ذلك كنت قد قمت بعمل ملف الباك تيست اليدوي لمن يريد ، تضع فيه النتائج لكل يوم بشكل يدوي و يجمع لك الربح اليومي و الشهري بشكل آلي ، الملف بالمرفقات و هو ينفع لإختبار أي إستراتيجيه رقميه لمعرفة النتائج الإجماليه. 
------------------------------------------------ 
هذا رأيي بكل صراحه و وضوح دون أي مُجامله و أرجو أن يصحح لي من يرى أني على خطأ ، و يجرب يعمل باك تيست + إحصاء للنتائج لمدة 3 شهور بس و ليس 3 سنوات على ملف الإكسيل بالمرفقات و يضعه هنا. 
مع ذلك لا يسعني سوى أن أشكر الأخ آنس و كل من شاركه في هذا العمل فـ جزاه الله خيراً على هذا المجهود و مشاركة إخوانه بالمنتدى.  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

اخواني المؤشر لوحده لا يكفي اذ لا بد من استخدام مؤشر اخر على سبيل المثال مؤشر القناة او مؤشر الاتجاه وفي هذه الحالة نتجنب الدخول الخطا في اوقات التذبذب لان المؤشر في اوقات التذبذب لا يعطي نتائج ايجابية بل عكسية
الا اني اؤكد ان المؤشر ممتاز اذا ما اضيف اليه فلترة وشكرا لكل من ساهم في هذا الانجاز الرائع

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

رجو تجريب هذا المؤشر مع المؤشر المعني وطريقة التعامل هي ان ناخذ شراء في حالة كان السعر قريبا من الخط السفلي للقناة واعطى المؤشر الرقمي شراء اما اذا اعطى المؤشر الرقمي شراء وكان السعر قريبا من الخط العلوي لا ناخذ شراء والعكس 
راجيا لكم التوفيق

----------


## ae_dxb

المرء عدو مايجهل والتجربه خير برهان  :Big Grin:

----------


## qwireyss

انا افضل هدا المؤشر.....ارجوا التجربه

----------


## paon

يعطيكم العافية
برجاء تحديد المؤشر الاخير الذي تم اعتماده  وتحديد الصيغة النهائية للتعامل معه 
هل الشراء والبيع يتم من الاختراق والكسر أو مع الارتداد من الخطوط ؟
مع الشكر والتقدير لجهودكم

----------


## anas_hamzeh

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  بداية اشكر اخي العضو Last dream على مجهوده الرائع الذي قام به وهو مجهود جبار ووفقه الله لما يحب ويرضى، واشكر اخواني الاخرين لما قاموا به من تفاعل جيد في الموضوع ولا استثني منكم أحدا  جزى الله خيراً mogafx على ملف الاكسل الذي قدمه لتسهيل الاحصائية علينا  ثانياً أنا قمت بعمل باك تيست على الكيبل من 30\6\2009 إلى 30\10\2009 وبشروط معينة هي:  1- عدم أخذ غير الهدف الأول فقط حيث هناك أيام كانت تحقق أكثر من 150 نقطة وكان الهدف الأول هو 8 نقاط كنت أسجل ال 8 نقاط فقط  2- البيع والشراء يتم من خلال زيادة السبريد مضاف اليه -5 نقاط من سعر البيع وبعض الاحيان لم أعمل بها وكنت آخذ الخسارة  وكانت النتائج على النحو التالي:  شهر 7\2009 = +618 نقطة عدد الصفقات الخاسرة 2  شهر 8\2009 = +347 نقطة عدد الصفقات الخاسرة 5  شهر 9\2009 = +524 نقطة عدد الصفقات الخاسرة 3  شهر 10\2009 = +724 نقطة عدد الصفقات الخاسرة 4  هذا باك تيست للكيبل لمدة 4 أشهر وجزا الله الاخوان لما قدموه وأنا كما قلت لكم اخذت الهدف الأول فقط أما في العادة فأحسب حركة العملة قبل بيوم وعليه اقرر هدفها ففي الأحوال العادية الهدف الأول أو الثاني طبعاً مع تريلينج ستوب حسب العملة لكي لا يعكس علي السعر وفي حالة الأخبار الهدف الثالث او الرابع..

----------


## mogafx

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  بداية اشكر اخي العضو Last dream على مجهوده الرائع الذي قام به وهو مجهود جبار ووفقه الله لما يحب ويرضى، واشكر اخواني الاخرين لما قاموا به من تفاعل جيد في الموضوع ولا استثني منكم أحدا  جزى الله خيراً mogafx على ملف الاكسل الذي قدمه لتسهيل الاحصائية علينا  ثانياً أنا قمت بعمل باك تيست على الكيبل من 30\6\2009 إلى 30\10\2009 وبشروط معينة هي:  1- عدم أخذ غير الهدف الأول فقط حيث هناك أيام كانت تحقق أكثر من 150 نقطة وكان الهدف الأول هو 8 نقاط كنت أسجل ال 8 نقاط فقط  2- البيع والشراء يتم من خلال زيادة السبريد مضاف اليه -5 نقاط من سعر البيع وبعض الاحيان لم أعمل بها وكنت آخذ الخسارة  وكانت النتائج على النحو التالي:  شهر 7\2009 = +618 نقطة عدد الصفقات الخاسرة 2  شهر 8\2009 = +347 نقطة عدد الصفقات الخاسرة 5  شهر 9\2009 = +524 نقطة عدد الصفقات الخاسرة 3  شهر 10\2009 = +724 نقطة عدد الصفقات الخاسرة 4  هذا باك تيست للكيبل لمدة 4 أشهر وجزا الله الاخوان لما قدموه وأنا كما قلت لكم اخذت الهدف الأول فقط أما في العادة فأحسب حركة العملة قبل بيوم وعليه اقرر هدفها ففي الأحوال العادية الهدف الأول أو الثاني طبعاً مع تريلينج ستوب حسب العملة لكي لا يعكس علي السعر وفي حالة الأخبار الهدف الثالث او الرابع..

 كلامي كان بخصوص أخذ الهدفين الأول و الثاني كما وضحت ببداية الموضوع و لأن هذا المنطقي ؛ حيث أن الهدف الأول + الثاني في الغالب يمثل 1:1 نسبة الربح إلى الخساره ، في حين أن الهدف الأول فقط يكون في الغالب نصف نقاط الستوب تقريباً، فضلاً عن الستوب الكبير في بعض الأحيان. 
عموماً بالتوفيق أخي آنس ، و أشكرك على رحابة صدرك.  :Eh S(7): 
رزقنا الله و إياكُم و المسلمين من واسع فضله.  :Eh S(7):

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> كلامي كان بخصوص أخذ الهدفين الأول و الثاني كما وضحت ببداية الموضوع و لأن هذا المنطقي ؛ حيث أن الهدف الأول + الثاني في الغالب يمثل 1:1 نسبة الربح إلى الخساره ، في حين أن الهدف الأول فقط يكون في الغالب نصف نقاط الستوب تقريباً، فضلاً عن الستوب الكبير في بعض الأحيان. 
> عموماً بالتوفيق أخي آنس ، و أشكرك على رحابة صدرك. 
> رزقنا الله و إياكُم و المسلمين من واسع فضله.

   لهذا اعتمدت مبدأ الرينج اليومي للنقاط وهذا يحدد قبل بيوم يعني حسب الاخبار وحركة العملة واتجاهها ومن هنا أعرف أنه هدف اول او ثاني او ثالث او رابع إما في حالات البيع او الشراء وكما ترى الآن أي شخص الاخوان اصبحوا يعتمدون مؤشرات للفلترة وهذا هو الممتاز حيث يتيح لنا معرفة الاتجاه اكثر وكل شخص حسب رغبته أيضاً   وجزاك الله خيراً

----------


## a77med

ممكن حد يفهمنى ازاى اتعامل مع ملف الاكسيل ده شرح بالصور لانى للاسف ما بفهم فيه شىء 
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ae_dxb

> ممكن حد يفهمنى ازاى اتعامل مع ملف الاكسيل ده شرح بالصور لانى للاسف ما بفهم فيه شىء  بارك الله فيكم

 سهل إن شاء الله   1. إستخرج بيانات آخر شمعه على شارت 4 ساعات والتي قبل شمعة الأفتتاح على شارت  الساعه توقيت الشمعه هو 20:00  ضع خط عمودي على الشموع وستعرف مكانها     ضع سعر الإقفال واللو والهاي وأترك سعر الأفتتاح   2 . على شارت الساعة ضع سعر أفتتاح اليوم في مستطيل سعر الافتتاح   3. ستظهر مستويات البيع والشراء ووقف الخسارة والأهداف هنا     اذا كنت لاتريد أدخال البيانات بشكل يدوي يمكنك عمل ربط بين الميتاتريدر وملف الأكسل  وهو شرح رائع للعضو mogafx على  الرابط التالي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t71395-2.html

----------


## a77med

> سهل إن شاء الله   1. إستخرج بيانات آخر شمعه على شارت 4 ساعات والتي قبل شمعة الأفتتاح على شارت  الساعه توقيت الشمعه هو 20:00  ضع خط عمودي على الشموع وستعرف مكانها     ضع سعر الإقفال واللو والهاي وأترك سعر الأفتتاح   2 . على شارت الساعة ضع سعر أفتتاح اليوم في مستطيل سعر الافتتاح   3. ستظهر مستويات البيع والشراء ووقف الخسارة والأهداف هنا     اذا كنت لاتريد أدخال البيانات بشكل يدوي يمكنك عمل ربط بين الميتاتريدر وملف الأكسل  وهو شرح رائع للعضو mogafx على  الرابط التالي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t71395-2.html

 جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم وربنا يجعل مساعدتك للاخرين فى ميزان حسناتك يارب ويزيدك من كرمه وفضله ان شاء الله 
بالنسبة للشرح اخى فا اعرزنى كان عندى تعليق وهو بالنسبة للنقطة رقم 2 
2 . على شارت الساعة ضع سعر أفتتاح اليوم في مستطيل سعر الافتتاح 
هل تقصد اخى بسعر افتتاح اليوم الجديد ام سعر اليوم السابق ؟؟؟؟ 
بالنسبة لباقى بيانات ملف الاكسيل فعندى فيها بيانات مكتوبة لكن ليس اعرف مافدئها 
هل احذفها ام اتركها كما هيا بالارقام القديمة ؟؟؟

----------


## ae_dxb

> جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم وربنا يجعل مساعدتك للاخرين فى ميزان حسناتك يارب ويزيدك من كرمه وفضله ان شاء الله          بالنسبة للشرح اخى فا اعرزنى كان عندى تعليق وهو بالنسبة للنقطة رقم 2  2 . على شارت الساعة ضع سعر أفتتاح اليوم في مستطيل سعر الافتتاح  هل تقصد اخى بسعر افتتاح اليوم الجديد ام سعر اليوم السابق ؟؟؟؟  بالنسبة لباقى بيانات ملف الاكسيل فعندى فيها بيانات مكتوبة لكن ليس اعرف مافدئها   هل احذفها ام اتركها كما هيا بالارقام القديمة ؟؟؟

    إذهب لشارت الساعة H1 أضغط على Ctrl + y ستظهر خطوط تفصل كل يوم عن الآخر    الشمعه التي على الخط هي شمعة الافتتاح اليوم الجديد  عليها دائره حمراء في الشارت السابق لو وضعت الماوس عليها   ستظهر بياناتها في الأسفل  O يعني الافتتاح   اذا كان يوجد أرقام في هذا الجدول     قم بحذفها لانها عباره عن مثال   وبعدها تضع الأرقام الجديده وهو سيقوم باستخراج المستويات  بشكل أتوماتيكي   أول 3 خانات لبيانات آخر شمعة الأربع ساعات اليوم السابق  آخر خانه لليوم الجديد شمعة الساعة سعر الافتتاح   ومؤشر علي طبعا يفعل ذلك بشكل أتوماتيكي كل يوم عند بداية الأفتتاح

----------


## القلزم

> تم عمل المطلوب

  
اخوي الحلم الاخير 
يعطيك العافيه على مجهودك 
ولكن ياليت تقران فيما بين الصورتين المرفقه 
المواشر الاساسي والمواشر التى وقعته في هذه المشاركه  
الفرق بعض نقاط في الشراء واستوبه والبيع واستوبه مع العلم ان الشارتين لزوج واحد وعلى منصه واحده وايضا ماذا يعني الخط الرصاصي الون 
في انتظار تعليقك مشكورا

----------


## الحلم الاخير

السلام عليكم 
اخي انس لا شكر على واجب  
اخواني بعد مراجعة المؤشر بشكل سريع اكتشفت  ان افضل مناطق للبيع هي من منطقة الشراء الذي حددها اخي انس والشراء من مناطق البيع 
ارجوا منكم مراقبة افتتاح اليومي وموقعه من الخط الرصاصي الذي وضعته وقربه من منطقة البيع او الشراء
وقوموبدراستها على هذا النحوا اتوقع والعلم عند الله ان هذه هي افضل طريقه لاستخدام المؤشر 
لانه كما استنتجت ان المؤشر يوضح مناطق التشبع والارتداد بيعا او شراء 
تقبلو تحياتي

----------


## الحلم الاخير

> اخوي الحلم الاخير 
> يعطيك العافيه على مجهودك 
> ولكن ياليت تقران فيما بين الصورتين المرفقه 
> المواشر الاساسي والمواشر التى وقعته في هذه المشاركه  
> الفرق بعض نقاط في الشراء واستوبه والبيع واستوبه مع العلم ان الشارتين لزوج واحد وعلى منصه واحده وايضا ماذا يعني الخط الرصاصي الون 
> في انتظار تعليقك مشكورا

 لكي تتأكد من تطابقها ضع المؤشرين على نفس الشارت 
اما الرصاصي فأدعك تكتشف ذلك بنفسك

----------


## a77med

شكرا اخى ae_dxb على مجهودك معى وبالفعل عملت كما قولت لى لكن للاسف لقيت مستويات البيع والشراء فى المؤشر مختلفه تماما على اللى فى الاكسيل علما بأنى استخدم نفس شركتك ولكن استخدمها حقيقى وليس ديمو وهذا صورة للبيانات التى قمت بوضعها 
انظر وشاهد بنفسك وياريت لو تقدر تقولى ما السبب فى ذلك المشكله   
هذا الشارت

----------


## القلزم

> لكي تتأكد من تطابقها ضع المؤشرين على نفس الشارت 
> اما الرصاصي فأدعك تكتشف ذلك بنفسك

 
شكرا على ردك السريع 
نعم وضعت المواشرين على نفس الشارن لنفس الزوج واعطاني فرق في الدخول لكلاا من الشراء والبيع ةاستبهما 
وهذا الشارت

----------


## ae_dxb

> شكرا اخى ae_dxb على مجهودك معى وبالفعل عملت كما قولت لى لكن للاسف لقيت مستويات البيع والشراء فى المؤشر مختلفه تماما على اللى فى الاكسيل علما بأنى استخدم نفس شركتك ولكن استخدمها حقيقى وليس ديمو وهذا صورة للبيانات التى قمت بوضعها 
> انظر وشاهد بنفسك وياريت لو تقدر تقولى ما السبب فى ذلك المشكله   
> هذا الشارت

  الخطأ هو إختيارك  لشمعة الأربع ساعات  فلقد أخترت بيانات شمعة يوم 28   آخر يوم تداول كان يوم الجمعه تاريخ 30 والمؤشر رسم الخطوط حسب بيانات شمعة 4 ساعات  تاريخ 29 وليس 28  اليوم الذي قبل 30 هو 29   إذن يجب أخذ بيانات آخر شمعه 4 ساعات   وهي بتاريخ 29

----------


## الحلم الاخير

غريبه والله 
علما عندي متطابق 100% والمعطيات هي نفسها 
انا استخدم حساب حقيقي عند البرمجه وليس ديمو شركتي هي FXDD 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## a77med

متشكر اخى ae_dxb
لقد تم ظبط الملف وان شاء الله جارى التجربة فعليا من بدايه الاسبوع 
تقبل فائق احترامى وتقديرى

----------


## ،،،TakePoints

اخواني انا زلت التشارت واشتغل عندي على  بعض الازواج والاخرى لا يعمل ما العمل بارك الله فيكم وهل منصة ميتاتريد 4 ل اف اكس سي ام مطابقه

----------


## 101

السلام عليكم  
اخواني لجعل الموشر يقبل الباك تست يلزمنا خطوتين : 
1 - ابدال الكود  

```
 double curOpen0=iOpen(Symbol(),PERIOD_D1,0);
      double curOpen1=iOpen(Symbol(),PERIOD_D1,1);
```

بالكود التالي :  

```
double curOpen0=iOpen(Symbol(),PERIOD_H4,i-1);
      double curOpen1=iOpen(Symbol(),PERIOD_H4,i+5);
```

2 - تحديد الهاي واللو لليوم السابق عن طريق شمعه الاربع ساعات 
وهذا لم استطع ان اتوصل له  
معلوماتي بسيطه في البرمجه ولكن نتعاون في الافكار ونخرج بموشر واكسبيرت ناجح باذن الله  
مع كل الشكر والتقدير لجميع الاخوان

----------


## برنس قطر

يا جماعه ممكن المؤشر بس اقدر اسوي عليه باك تيست ؟

----------


## Mahmoud80

> السلام عليكم  اخي انس لا شكر على واجب   اخواني بعد مراجعة المؤشر بشكل سريع اكتشفت ان افضل مناطق للبيع هي من منطقة الشراء الذي حددها اخي انس والشراء من مناطق البيع  ارجوا منكم مراقبة افتتاح اليومي وموقعه من الخط الرصاصي الذي وضعته وقربه من منطقة البيع او الشراء وقوموبدراستها على هذا النحوا اتوقع والعلم عند الله ان هذه هي افضل طريقه لاستخدام المؤشر  لانه كما استنتجت ان المؤشر يوضح مناطق التشبع والارتداد بيعا او شراء  تقبلو تحياتي

   السلام عليكم و رحمة الله ..  أخي الحلم الاخير .. أخي أنس ..   مشكورين على هذه الجهود الكبيرة و جعلها في موازين حسناتكم ..  بصراحة لقد أصابني بعض الحيرة من كثرة التعديلات للمؤشرات و اريد أن اعرف لو سمحتم فما هو أحدث مؤشر تم اعتماده للعمل وما هي خطوط البيع و الشراء حيث أن الاخ الحلم الاخير قد عكس خطوط البيع بالشراء و خطوط الشراء بالبيع .. :016:   بارك الله فيكم ..

----------


## المسار الآخر

للمعلومية ياشباب .. أسعار الشموع لكل منصة تختلف عن الأخرى , مثلا إغلاق اليورو في الإف إكس سول كانت على 4707 والإف إكس سي إم 14 , وحتى أشكال الشموع من ناحية الهاي واللو والإفتتاح والإغلاق تختلف إختلافا جذريا, فياليت تنتبهوا للنقطة هذي, لأني أعلم أن الطريقة تعتمد اعتماد كلي على قيم الشموع . مثلا عندي في الإف إكس سول أعطاني أمر البيع مختلف تماما عن الإف إكس سي إم أما وضع الشراء فهم متفقين ,, ياليت تحلون المشكلة .. شاكر لك  يا أخ أنس على هذا المجهود الرائع

----------


## mona111

شكرا لك ياصاحب الموضوع على هذا المجهود ولكن اريد معرفة من حضرتك حقا انتة جربتة مدة لايف تجربة عملية فعلية قد اية لاننا نثق فيك بدلا من ان نضع امال وبالاخر نجدها سراب فارجوا الاجابة علية بالمدة الفعلية العملية وليس الباك تست كم المدة الفعلية

----------


## Mahmoud80

> للمعلومية ياشباب .. أسعار الشموع لكل منصة تختلف عن الأخرى , مثلا إغلاق اليورو في الإف إكس سول كانت على 4707 والإف إكس سي إم 14 , وحتى أشكال الشموع من ناحية الهاي واللو والإفتتاح والإغلاق تختلف إختلافا جذريا, فياليت تنتبهوا للنقطة هذي, لأني أعلم أن الطريقة تعتمد اعتماد كلي على قيم الشموع . مثلا عندي في الإف إكس سول أعطاني أمر البيع مختلف تماما عن الإف إكس سي إم أما وضع الشراء فهم متفقين ,, ياليت تحلون المشكلة .. شاكر لك يا أخ أنس على هذا المجهود الرائع

   الاخ أنس قال أنه يعمل على ميتاتريدر افتتاح السوق فيه الساعة 00.00 بتوقيت السعودية ..  يعني بهذه الحالة يمكنكم تنزيل المؤشر على أي منصة ميتاتريدر بتوقيت السعودية حساب ديمو ووضع الاوامر على الحسابات الحقيقية ..

----------


## anas_hamzeh

السلام عليكم اخواني  كما شاهدتم المؤشر ممتاز جداً في أيام الراليات حيث يحقق مئات النقاط والحمدلله وحتى في أيام التذبذب يضرب الهدف الأول في أكثر الصفقات ولكن كما شاهدتم بالباك تيست على الكيبل في 4 اشهر كان هناك بعض الصفقات الخاسرة 14 من 87 صفقة أي ما يعادل 84% وبالنسبة لي هذا جداً صغير باللي صنعت المؤشر لأجله لهذا أقول لكم من الآن لا تستخدموا المؤشر إلا على حساب الديمو فقط فقط فقط...  حتى يتم فلترة الأهداف مرة أخرى ونقاط الدخول لتصبح أكثر نفعاً ان شاء الله واصبروا واعينوني في تفكيركم اخواني   أكرر لا استخدام للمؤشر الا على حساب الديمو، والمؤشر موجود في الصفحة الأولى - ليس الذي في المرفقات- وان شاء الله سوف اعود اليكم بفلترة لهذا المؤشر ونسبة تتجاوز ال 90%  راجين منكم الالتزام بما نصحت...  سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Mahmoud80

> السلام عليكم اخواني  كما شاهدتم المؤشر ممتاز جداً في أيام الراليات حيث يحقق مئات النقاط والحمدلله وحتى في أيام التذبذب يضرب الهدف الأول في أكثر الصفقات ولكن كما شاهدتم بالباك تيست على الكيبل في 4 اشهر كان هناك بعض الصفقات الخاسرة 14 من 87 صفقة أي ما يعادل 84% وبالنسبة لي هذا جداً صغير باللي صنعت المؤشر لأجله لهذا أقول لكم من الآن لا تستخدموا المؤشر إلا على حساب الديمو فقط فقط فقط...  حتى يتم فلترة الأهداف مرة أخرى ونقاط الدخول لتصبح أكثر نفعاً ان شاء الله واصبروا واعينوني في تفكيركم اخواني   أكرر لا استخدام للمؤشر الا على حساب الديمو، والمؤشر موجود في الصفحة الأولى - ليس الذي في المرفقات- وان شاء الله سوف اعود اليكم بفلترة لهذا المؤشر ونسبة تتجاوز ال 90%  راجين منكم الالتزام بما نصحت...   سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

   ما شاء الله .. و الى الامام دائما ان شاء الله ..  و بنتظار الجديد .. :Eh S(7):

----------


## ae_dxb

> السلام عليكم اخواني  كما شاهدتم المؤشر ممتاز جداً في أيام الراليات حيث يحقق مئات النقاط والحمدلله وحتى في أيام التذبذب يضرب الهدف الأول في أكثر الصفقات ولكن كما شاهدتم بالباك تيست على الكيبل في 4 اشهر كان هناك بعض الصفقات الخاسرة 14 من 87 صفقة أي ما يعادل 84% وبالنسبة لي هذا جداً صغير باللي صنعت المؤشر لأجله لهذا أقول لكم من الآن لا تستخدموا المؤشر إلا على حساب الديمو فقط فقط فقط...  حتى يتم فلترة الأهداف مرة أخرى ونقاط الدخول لتصبح أكثر نفعاً ان شاء الله واصبروا واعينوني في تفكيركم اخواني   أكرر لا استخدام للمؤشر الا على حساب الديمو، والمؤشر موجود في الصفحة الأولى - ليس الذي في المرفقات- وان شاء الله سوف اعود اليكم بفلترة لهذا المؤشر ونسبة تتجاوز ال 90%  راجين منكم الالتزام بما نصحت...  سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

    شكرا على النصائح وعن نفسي أتخذت قرار ولن أتراجع عنه وهو المتاجره بحساب مايكرو 
حقيقي ب 100 دولار  :Big Grin:  
وأنا لا أفضل  الباوند ( الكيبل)  أطلاقا  
وأفضل الأزواج المشهوره ال 6 الأخرى  
إن شاء الله سأطلعكم على النتائج وأنا مقتنع 100% من الخطوه التي أتخذتها من خلال 
مقارنتي للمؤشر وتجربته مع مؤشرات أخرى

----------


## kilioo

شكرا لك ولكل من ساهم فى عمل المؤشر وبارك الله للجميع

----------


## Ultimate4X

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي انس لا شكر على واجب  
> اخواني بعد مراجعة المؤشر بشكل سريع اكتشفت  ان افضل مناطق للبيع هي من منطقة الشراء الذي حددها اخي انس والشراء من مناطق البيع 
> ارجوا منكم مراقبة افتتاح اليومي وموقعه من الخط الرصاصي الذي وضعته وقربه من منطقة البيع او الشراء
> وقوموبدراستها على هذا النحوا اتوقع والعلم عند الله ان هذه هي افضل طريقه لاستخدام المؤشر 
> لانه كما استنتجت ان المؤشر يوضح مناطق التشبع والارتداد بيعا او شراء 
> تقبلو تحياتي

 يبدو لي أن هذه الفكرة ذكية جداً ولا اعلم لما لم يعلق عليها أحد
لا أريد التشتيت هنا لكني تابعت الطريقة التي ذكرها اخي الحلم الاخير بشكل نظري ووجدتها فيها الخير الكثير بالذات في اوقات التذبذب
وهي الشراء من نقطة جني ارباح البيع الاولى بـلوت واحد ثم الشراء من عند نقطة جني ربح البيع الثانية بعدد 2 لوت
كذلك البيع من عند نقطة جني ارباح الشراء الاولى بواحد لوت ثم مضاعفته من عند نقطة جني ارباح الشراء الثانية

----------


## ،،،TakePoints

> شكرا على النصائح وعن نفسي أتخذت قرار ولن أتراجع عنه وهو المتاجره بحساب مايكرو  حقيقي ب 100 دولار   وأنا لا أفضل الباوند ( الكيبل) أطلاقا   وأفضل الأزواج المشهوره ال 6 الأخرى   إن شاء الله سأطلعكم على النتائج وأنا مقتنع 100% من الخطوه التي أتخذتها من خلال  مقارنتي للمؤشر وتجربته مع مؤشرات أخرى

  بارك الله فيك ممكن اتساعدني المؤشر نزلته على الميتاتريدر بس ما يعمل على كل الازواج فقط 3 - 4 ازواج شنو المشكله

----------


## ashrafnajo

اخي انس جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك و حبك الخير لإخوتك و جزا الله خيراً كل من شارك في هذا العمل الرائع, اعذروني هذا ما استطيع ان اقدمه لكم عرفاناً بالجميل.

----------


## ae_dxb

> بارك الله فيك ممكن اتساعدني المؤشر نزلته على الميتاتريدر بس ما يعمل على كل الازواج فقط 3 - 4 ازواج شنو المشكله

   الصراحة أنا المؤشر الأول أشتغل معي والثاني لم يعمل الذي بصيغة ex4  و الثاني الذي بصيغة mq4 لم يعمل جرب الأثنين يمكن تنحل المشكله بإحداهما  الملف المضغوط به المؤشر بصيغة ex4 جربه قد يعمل معك بدون مشاكل

----------


## kingooo

متابع عن قرب وشكرا للجميع...

----------


## hamza87

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم انس والاخوة القائمين على هذا العمل الرائع    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## السبع من جديد

> السلام عليكم اخواني  كما شاهدتم المؤشر ممتاز جداً في أيام الراليات حيث يحقق مئات النقاط والحمدلله وحتى في أيام التذبذب يضرب الهدف الأول في أكثر الصفقات ولكن كما شاهدتم بالباك تيست على الكيبل في 4 اشهر كان هناك بعض الصفقات الخاسرة 14 من 87 صفقة أي ما يعادل 84% وبالنسبة لي هذا جداً صغير باللي صنعت المؤشر لأجله لهذا أقول لكم من الآن لا تستخدموا المؤشر إلا على حساب الديمو فقط فقط فقط...  حتى يتم فلترة الأهداف مرة أخرى ونقاط الدخول لتصبح أكثر نفعاً ان شاء الله واصبروا واعينوني في تفكيركم اخواني   أكرر لا استخدام للمؤشر الا على حساب الديمو، والمؤشر موجود في الصفحة الأولى - ليس الذي في المرفقات- وان شاء الله سوف اعود اليكم بفلترة لهذا المؤشر ونسبة تتجاوز ال 90%  راجين منكم الالتزام بما نصحت...   سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

  
عفواً أخي الكريم
لم أفهم الملون بالأحمر

----------


## ae_dxb

> عفواً أخي الكريم
> لم أفهم الملون بالأحمر

  مايقصده صاحب الموضوع anas_hamzeh 
هو الباك تيست للكيبل لمدة 4 شهور راجع هذا   الرد  وستفهم على هذا الرابط      https://forum.arabictrader.com/1414425-198-post.html

----------


## ،،،TakePoints

> الصراحة أنا المؤشر الأول أشتغل معي والثاني لم يعمل الذي بصيغة ex4  و الثاني الذي بصيغة mq4 لم يعمل جرب الأثنين يمكن تنحل المشكله بإحداهما  الملف المضغوط به المؤشر بصيغة ex4 جربه قد يعمل معك بدون مشاكل

  فعلا كلامك مضبوط مسحت التشارت وزنلته من جديد فقط على ex4 اشتغل عدل وعندي منصة شركه ثانيه نزلت عليها ex4 و mq4 واشتغل ايضا عموما اضاهر البرنامج محتاج الى تعديل 
ولا حظت ان بعض الفريمات لاتعطي اي اجابه

----------


## ayyad_76

> يبدو لي أن هذه الفكرة ذكية جداً ولا اعلم لما لم يعلق عليها أحد  لا أريد التشتيت هنا لكني تابعت الطريقة التي ذكرها اخي الحلم الاخير بشكل نظري ووجدتها فيها الخير الكثير بالذات في اوقات التذبذب وهي الشراء من نقطة جني ارباح البيع الاولى بـلوت واحد ثم الشراء من عند نقطة جني ربح البيع الثانية بعدد 2 لوت كذلك البيع من عند نقطة جني ارباح الشراء الاولى بواحد لوت ثم مضاعفته من عند نقطة جني ارباح الشراء الثانية

 جميلة فكرة المضاعفات من نقاط جني الأرباح
بس أقترح تكون نقطة البداية عند نقطة جني الأرباح الثانية بهدف النقطة الأولى والمضاعفة من النقطة الثالثة والرابعة والخامسة . 
ويتم ذلك بعد الدخول الفعلي من مناطق الدخول بالإتجاه الأساسي بهدف النقطة الأولى للربح " بما أن نسبه إمكانية الوصول للهدف الأول كبيرة = 84% "

----------


## ،،،TakePoints

عموما المؤشر ان شاء الله فيه خير كثير ساء بوضعه الطبيعي على ان تضع الاومر المعلقه واقفالها نهاية اليوم اوالمتاجره على اساس تردد المؤشر مع بقاء الاهداف المعلقه او المضاعفات 
كلها طرق ممتازه لكن بهدوء وصبر وقبل ذلك التأكد من نجاح المؤشر وتطويره ان شاء الله

----------


## The1

> السلام عليكم اخواني  كما شاهدتم المؤشر ممتاز جداً في أيام الراليات حيث يحقق مئات النقاط والحمدلله وحتى في أيام التذبذب يضرب الهدف الأول في أكثر الصفقات ولكن كما شاهدتم بالباك تيست على الكيبل في 4 اشهر كان هناك بعض الصفقات الخاسرة 14 من 87 صفقة أي ما يعادل 84% وبالنسبة لي هذا جداً صغير باللي صنعت المؤشر لأجله لهذا أقول لكم من الآن لا تستخدموا المؤشر إلا على حساب الديمو فقط فقط فقط...  حتى يتم فلترة الأهداف مرة أخرى ونقاط الدخول لتصبح أكثر نفعاً ان شاء الله واصبروا واعينوني في تفكيركم اخواني   أكرر لا استخدام للمؤشر الا على حساب الديمو، والمؤشر موجود في الصفحة الأولى - ليس الذي في المرفقات- وان شاء الله سوف اعود اليكم بفلترة لهذا المؤشر ونسبة تتجاوز ال 90%  راجين منكم الالتزام بما نصحت...  سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

 قصدك نستخدم فقط المؤشر بصيغة mq4 الموجود علي الرابط  http://arabsh.com/697emp06ki4s.html 
إذا كان هذا قصدك ، نرجوا منك أخي الكريم إرفاق المؤشر بالمنتدي ، حيث أنه لدي مشكلة في التحميل من arabsh
تسلم ومشكور علي جهدك المميز والرائع

----------


## ae_dxb

> قصدك نستخدم فقط المؤشر بصيغة mq4 الموجود علي الرابط  http://arabsh.com/697emp06ki4s.html 
> إذا كان هذا قصدك ، نرجوا منك أخي الكريم إرفاق المؤشر بالمنتدي ، حيث أنه لدي مشكلة في التحميل من arabsh
> تسلم ومشكور علي جهدك المميز والرائع

  تفضل المؤشر مرفق في المرفقات بالتوفيق ^_^

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> تفضل المؤشر مرفق في المرفقات بالتوفيق ^_^

   جزاك الله خيراً لما تساعد به الأعضاء واصبر بإذن الله سوف يصبح المؤشر جاهز في مدة قصيرة وبنسبة ربح كبيرة جدأ ان شاء الله ونصيحتي لك الان ابتعد عن اليورو دولار في المتاجرة حالياً فقط ريثما اجهز المؤشر بالخطوط الجديدة وايضاً تاجر على الازواج اليابانية ففيها الخير الكثير ان شاء الله

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> اخي انس جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك و حبك الخير لإخوتك و جزا الله خيراً كل من شارك في هذا العمل الرائع, اعذروني هذا ما استطيع ان اقدمه لكم عرفاناً بالجميل.

 وجزاك الله عنا كل خير واسف لم استطع الرد ولكني شُغلت بتحسين المؤشر وان شاء الله سوف يعجبكم المؤشر الجديد    

> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم انس والاخوة القائمين على هذا العمل الرائع

 وبارك فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير 

> متابع عن قرب وشكرا للجميع...

 حياك الله   

> جميلة فكرة المضاعفات من نقاط جني الأرباح
> بس أقترح تكون نقطة البداية عند نقطة جني الأرباح الثانية بهدف النقطة الأولى والمضاعفة من النقطة الثالثة والرابعة والخامسة . 
> ويتم ذلك بعد الدخول الفعلي من مناطق الدخول بالإتجاه الأساسي بهدف النقطة الأولى للربح " بما أن نسبه إمكانية الوصول للهدف الأول كبيرة = 84% "

 ولكنها خطيرة فممكن السعر يذهب الى اسفل او الى اعلى ووقتها سوف يخسر الحساب الشيء الكثير   

> عموما المؤشر ان شاء الله فيه خير كثير ساء بوضعه الطبيعي على ان تضع الاومر المعلقه واقفالها نهاية اليوم اوالمتاجره على اساس تردد المؤشر مع بقاء الاهداف المعلقه او المضاعفات 
> كلها طرق ممتازه لكن بهدوء وصبر وقبل ذلك التأكد من نجاح المؤشر وتطويره ان شاء الله

 بإذن الله الخير الكثير ومع التطوير والمشاركة من الإخوة أكيد سوف يتحسن ونأخذ نقاط الضعف والقوة ان شاء الله

----------


## The1

> تفضل المؤشر مرفق في المرفقات بالتوفيق ^_^

 
مشكووووووووووووور

----------


## The1

> جزاك الله خيراً لما تساعد به الأعضاء واصبر بإذن الله سوف يصبح المؤشر جاهز في مدة قصيرة وبنسبة ربح كبيرة جدأ ان شاء الله ونصيحتي لك الان ابتعد عن اليورو دولار في المتاجرة حالياً فقط ريثما اجهز المؤشر بالخطوط الجديدة وايضاً تاجر على الازواج اليابانية ففيها الخير الكثير ان شاء الله

 وكمان مشكووووووووووووووووووووور ، وربنا يوفقك إن شاء الله

----------


## ae_dxb

> جزاك الله خيراً لما تساعد به الأعضاء واصبر بإذن الله سوف يصبح المؤشر جاهز في مدة قصيرة وبنسبة ربح كبيرة جدأ ان شاء الله ونصيحتي لك الان ابتعد عن اليورو دولار في المتاجرة حالياً فقط ريثما اجهز المؤشر بالخطوط الجديدة وايضاً تاجر على الازواج اليابانية ففيها الخير الكثير ان شاء الله

  شكرا جزيلا على الجهود التي تقوم بها والطموح الذي لاينتهي وإن شاء الله من أفضل إلى  أفضل  المشكله الآن الوسيط الذي أتعامل معه InstaTrader حتى الآن لم تظهر شمعة الأفتتاح  يبدو أنه يتأخر حتى الساعة 2 بتوقيت  
السعودية سأنتظر نصف ساعة لأضع الأوامر

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> شكرا جزيلا على الجهود التي تقوم بها والطموح الذي لاينتهي وإن شاء الله من أفضل إلى  أفضل  المشكله الآن الوسيط الذي أتعامل معه InstaTrader حتى الآن لم تظهر شمعة الأفتتاح  يبدو أنه يتأخر حتى الساعة 2 بتوقيت   السعودية سأنتظر نصف ساعة لأضع الأوامر

   عموماً الكيبل فتح على جاب 40 نقطة والمجنون 97 نقطة واليورو دولار 12 نقطة ولكن اصبر حتى تفتح شركتك وانتبه من الجاب

----------


## ،،،TakePoints

> عموماً الكيبل فتح على جاب 40 نقطة والمجنون 97 نقطة واليورو دولار 12 نقطة ولكن اصبر حتى تفتح شركتك وانتبه من الجاب

  اخوي انس بارك الله غيك انا خبرتي قليله 
ممكن اخذ منك فكره سريعه عن مفهوم الجاب

----------


## a77med

> شكرا جزيلا على الجهود التي تقوم بها والطموح الذي لاينتهي وإن شاء الله من أفضل إلى  أفضل  المشكله الآن الوسيط الذي أتعامل معه InstaTrader حتى الآن لم تظهر شمعة الأفتتاح  يبدو أنه يتأخر حتى الساعة 2 بتوقيت  
> السعودية سأنتظر نصف ساعة لأضع الأوامر

 فعلا اخى انا شغال مع انستا وحاليا هيا فاتحه لسه منذ 10دقائق بالظبط 
بمعنى انها بتفتح الساعه 12 صباحا بتوقيت مصر 
ان شاء الله متابعين معا وبالتوفيق بأذن الله

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> اخوي انس بارك الله غيك انا خبرتي قليله 
> ممكن اخذ منك فكره سريعه عن مفهوم الجاب

 الجاب هو الفرق بين اغلاق الاسبوع الماضي وافتتاح الاسبوع الحالي وممكن يكون نقاط كثيرة او قليلة..  الكيبل حقق الهدف الأول الى الان والحمدلله

----------


## ،،،TakePoints

> الجاب هو الفرق بين اغلاق الاسبوع الماضي وافتتاح الاسبوع الحالي وممكن يكون نقاط كثيرة او قليلة..   الكيبل حقق الهدف الأول الى الان والحمدلله

  بارك الله فيك بالتوفيق وكلنا معاك انا متفائل جدا بهذه الورشه ليس لحاصل النقاط الاجمالي المذكور وانما لدقة الدخول  واختيار الاهداف وهذا الاهم

----------


## ae_dxb

الجاب لخبط الدنيا والتأخر في إدخال الأوامر أيضا لم أتوقع أن تهبط 3 أزواج مره واحده !!  هم الاسترالي دولار   الدولار ين نيوزلندي دولار جميعهم بيع والآن جميعهم على الهدف الأول 
فتحوا على جاب وصعدوا بسرعة وهبطوا بسرعة !!!  وللأسف لم أتمكن من الدخول من خط البيع بسبب خوفي من الجاب التي ظهرت على تلك  الأزواج الثلاثه   اليوم سأكتفي ب 3 أزواج فقط    اليورو دولار   و الدولار فرنك والدولار كندي الآن تفعلت الأوامر على 3 أزواج التي  أدخلت أوامرها المعلقه     تصبحون على خير

----------


## mogafx

> السلام عليكم اخواني  كما شاهدتم المؤشر ممتاز جداً في أيام الراليات حيث يحقق مئات النقاط والحمدلله وحتى في أيام التذبذب يضرب الهدف الأول في أكثر الصفقات ولكن كما شاهدتم بالباك تيست على الكيبل في 4 اشهر كان هناك بعض الصفقات الخاسرة 14 من 87 صفقة أي ما يعادل 84% وبالنسبة لي هذا جداً صغير باللي صنعت المؤشر لأجله لهذا أقول لكم من الآن لا تستخدموا المؤشر إلا على حساب الديمو فقط فقط فقط...  حتى يتم فلترة الأهداف مرة أخرى ونقاط الدخول لتصبح أكثر نفعاً ان شاء الله واصبروا واعينوني في تفكيركم اخواني   أكرر لا استخدام للمؤشر الا على حساب الديمو، والمؤشر موجود في الصفحة الأولى - ليس الذي في المرفقات- وان شاء الله سوف اعود اليكم بفلترة لهذا المؤشر ونسبة تتجاوز ال 90%  راجين منكم الالتزام بما نصحت...  سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

 و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته.
بارك الله فيك أخي آنس على حرصك على إخوانك قبل كل شئ.
و إسمح لي أحييك على تفكيرك العقلاني و جهدك و مُثابرتك. 
------------------------ 
و بالنسبه للفكره التي طرحها الأخ الحلم الأخير بعكس الصفقات أي الدخول من البيع شراء و من الشراء بيع فهي أيضاً غير مُجديه لماذا ؟
سواء كان الدخول بالطريقه الأصليه فهو ناجح مع الراليات ، أو بالطريقه الآخرى فهو ناجح مع التذبذب...
و تذكر شئ هام جداً جداً ، أن أي فكره من الفكرتين مبنيه على الباك تيست ، لكن عندما تبدأ المتاجره فأنت لا تعرف إذا كان سيحدث رالي آم تذبذب!  لذلك هناك عنصرٌ ما مفقود ....
و والله لقد جربت عشرات المُعادلات المنطقيه منها و العشوائيه و كلها تئول إلى نفس المصير و هو الفشل في الرالي إذا كانت تعتمد على الإرتداد أو الفشل في التذبذب إذا كانت تعتمد على الرالي. 
أتمنى أن تصل أخي آنس أن تصل إلى هذا العنصر المفقود للخروج بالمعادله المثاليه الناجحه في الرالي و التذبذب حتى لو كانت نسبة النجاح "على المدى البعيد" فوق الـ 80% فقط فهي نسبة مثاليه جداً و فوق الممتازه كمان.
و أنا إذا وصلت يوماً ما بإذن الله إلى هذا العنصر للخروج بالمعادله المثاليه ؛ فلن أبخل على إخواني مشاركتهم الربح لأني أعلم جيداً معاناة الخساره في هذا السوق. 
وفقكم الله لما يُحبُه و يرضاه.
مع التحيه ،،،  :Eh S(7):

----------


## مستر فوركس

سؤال أخي انس ...
مثال زوج المجنون .. 
هل هذه المستويات تؤخذ مرة واحدة في بداية اليوم أم أنه يمكن لو ارتد السعر للأعلى مرة اخرى ثم نزل ليضرب خط البيع Sell ، أعود وآخذ فرصة ثانية ؟ 
وجزاك الله خير على هذا المؤشر الرائع ...

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> سؤال أخي انس ...
> مثال زوج المجنون .. 
> هل هذه المستويات تؤخذ مرة واحدة في بداية اليوم أم أنه يمكن لو ارتد السعر للأعلى مرة اخرى ثم نزل ليضرب خط البيع Sell ، أعود وآخذ فرصة ثانية ؟ 
> وجزاك الله خير على هذا المؤشر الرائع ...

 أخي هي لمرة واحدة ولكن اذا كان تحليلك انه سوف يهبط ويضرب الاهداف فهي وسيلة اضافية للتأكد فقط وليس رئيسية  وبارك الله فيك

----------


## a77med

> سؤال أخي انس ...
> مثال زوج المجنون .. 
> هل هذه المستويات تؤخذ مرة واحدة في بداية اليوم أم أنه يمكن لو ارتد السعر للأعلى مرة اخرى ثم نزل ليضرب خط البيع Sell ، أعود وآخذ فرصة ثانية ؟ 
> وجزاك الله خير على هذا المؤشر الرائع ...

  اؤيد طلب سؤالك فهو سؤال مهم جدا 
فى انتظار الرد من اخى انس بارك الله فيه

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> الجاب لخبط الدنيا والتأخر في إدخال الأوامر أيضا لم أتوقع أن تهبط 3 أزواج مره واحده !!  هم الاسترالي دولار   الدولار ين نيوزلندي دولار جميعهم بيع والآن جميعهم على الهدف الأول  فتحوا على جاب وصعدوا بسرعة وهبطوا بسرعة !!!  وللأسف لم أتمكن من الدخول من خط البيع بسبب خوفي من الجاب التي ظهرت على تلك  الأزواج الثلاثه   اليوم سأكتفي ب 3 أزواج فقط   اليورو دولار   و الدولار فرنك والدولار كندي الآن تفعلت الأوامر على 3 أزواج التي  أدخلت أوامرها المعلقه    تصبحون على خير

  تصبح على خير ولكن تذكر ان اليورو دولار هو عكس الدولار فرنك لهذا انتبه من اتباع الصفقة نفسها لان اليورو دولار والله اعلم صعود والدولار فرنك هبوط والذي يؤكد ذلك هو اكتمال الهارمونيك على الجهتين فاحذر اخي الحبيب ووفقك الله

----------


## mona111

شكرا لك ياصاحب الموضوع على هذا المجهود ولكن اريد معرفة من حضرتك حقا انتة جربتة مدة لايف تجربة عملية فعلية قد اية لاننا نثق فيك بدلا من ان نضع امال وبالاخر نجدها سراب فارجوا الاجابة علية بالمدة الفعلية العملية وليس الباك تست كم المدة الفعلية

----------


## FXEGY30

تقريبا الشركات كلها فتحت اليوم متأخر ساعه مش عارف ليه
وايضا على جاب كبير
بس على الاقل المؤشر قوي على الايام القادمه
شكرا

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> شكرا لك ياصاحب الموضوع على هذا المجهود ولكن اريد معرفة من حضرتك حقا انتة جربتة مدة لايف تجربة عملية فعلية قد اية لاننا نثق فيك بدلا من ان نضع امال وبالاخر نجدها سراب فارجوا الاجابة علية بالمدة الفعلية العملية وليس الباك تست كم المدة الفعلية

  آسف لتأخري في الإجابة وتمت التجربة لمدة اسبوع فعلياً وعلى حساب حقيقي ستاندارت أما الأيام الأخرى فهي فترة عمل المؤشر بدون حساب اي مراقبة سوق فقط  وجزاك الله خيراً

----------


## hamidhossain

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المؤشر وجاري التجربة.... 
هناك مشكلة واضحة في اختلاف التوقيت بين البرامج والمستخدمين. لذلك، هل يمكن معرفة شمعة الـ 4 ساعات للساعة 20 في ألـتريد توافق أي ساعة في ميتاتريدر؟ أم أنها متطابقة. 
ذكرت أنك تقوم بضبط الأوردرات الثانية عشر ليلا بتوقيت السعودية. 
في ميتاتريدر يتم فتح شمعة اليوم الجديد تمام الثامنة صباحا بتوقيت السعودية، هل يتم اعتماد شمعة الأربع ساعات التي قبلها أم يجب الرجوع إلى شمعة الأربع ساعات في الثانية عشر ليلا حتى أحصل على نتائج مطابقة لما لديك في ألتريد؟ 
تحياتي
حامد

----------


## السوبرmeejoo

اخوي جزاك الله خير انا شغل عليه من البارح ومديني بمتوسط50نقطه لكل عمله

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> شكرا جزيلا على هذا المؤشر وجاري التجربة.... 
> هناك مشكلة واضحة في اختلاف التوقيت بين البرامج والمستخدمين. لذلك، هل يمكن معرفة شمعة الـ 4 ساعات للساعة 20 في ألـتريد توافق أي ساعة في ميتاتريدر؟ أم أنها متطابقة. 
> ذكرت أنك تقوم بضبط الأوردرات الثانية عشر ليلا بتوقيت السعودية. 
> في ميتاتريدر يتم فتح شمعة اليوم الجديد تمام الثامنة صباحا بتوقيت السعودية، هل يتم اعتماد شمعة الأربع ساعات التي قبلها أم يجب الرجوع إلى شمعة الأربع ساعات في الثانية عشر ليلا حتى أحصل على نتائج مطابقة لما لديك في ألتريد؟ 
> تحياتي
> حامد

 بالنسبة للمؤشر فهو يفتح عند الساعة ال 12 بتوقيت السعودية على الميتا تريدر يعني انه يجب ان يكون نفس الوقت في ال تريد على ما اعتقد وبصراحة انا لا اتعامل مع ال تريد لهذا اصبر حتى يجاوبك الاخوان اليوم وجزاك الله خيراً   

> اخوي جزاك الله خير انا شغل عليه من البارح ومديني بمتوسط50نقطه لكل عمله

 وجزاك كل خير انت شغال على المؤشر الآن أخي؟؟ أي العملات دخلت عليها؟؟

----------


## aporno

السلام عليكم شباب الخطوط تغيرت مواقعها الساعه 8 ص بتوقيت السعوية عن افتتاح السوق الساعه 12 مسا  ممكن احد يعطيني حل

----------


## hamidhossain

> بالنسبة للمؤشر فهو يفتح عند الساعة ال 12 بتوقيت السعودية على الميتا تريدر يعني انه يجب ان يكون نفس الوقت في ال تريد على ما اعتقد وبصراحة انا لا اتعامل مع ال تريد لهذا اصبر حتى يجاوبك الاخوان اليوم وجزاك الله خيراً    وجزاك كل خير انت شغال على المؤشر الآن أخي؟؟ أي العملات دخلت عليها؟؟

 عزيزي، أنا شغال على ميتاتريدر، وشمعة اليوم الجديد تفتح تمام الثامنة صباحا بتوقيت السعودية. 
حساب ديمو من FxSol 
هل هذا هو نفس ما لديك؟ 
تحياتي

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> عزيزي، أنا شغال على ميتاتريدر، وشمعة اليوم الجديد تفتح تمام الثامنة صباحا بتوقيت السعودية. 
> حساب ديمو من FxSol 
> هل هذا هو نفس ما لديك؟ 
> تحياتي

 لا أخي شمعة اليوم الجديد تفتح عندي الساعة 12 منتصف الليل بتوقيت السعودية

----------


## ae_dxb

هل بعد حدوث جاب ننتظر الشمعه الثانيه لشارت الساعة   حتى يغلق الجاب ؟  أم يجب أن لانتوقع أغلاق الجاب سريعا كما حدث اليوم   قبل الشمعه الثانيه لشارت الساعة  ونتتظر إغلاق الفجوه  أرجو أن تكون نتائج الصفقات في نهاية اليوم لأن لانعلم ما هي المفاجآت التي يخبئها السوق أنا وضعت أوامر معلقه ل 6 عملات

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> هل بعد حدوث جاب ننتظر الشمعه الثانيه لشارت الساعة   حتى يغلق الجاب ؟  أم يجب أن لانتوقع أغلاق الجاب سريعا كما حدث اليوم   قبل الشمعه الثانيه لشارت الساعة ونتتظر إغلاق الفجوه  أرجو أن تكون نتائج الصفقات في نهاية اليوم لأن لانعلم ما هي المفاجآت التي يخبئها السوق أنا وضعت أوامر معلقه ل 6 عملات

 ما هي الأوامر التي وضعتها وما الذي تفعل منها حتى الآن؟؟؟

----------


## gameover

سؤال الى اخواني الخبراء في هذه الاستراتيجية هل الدخول يكون عند افتتاح شمعة الساعة فوق الخط الاخضر للشراء  او الاحمر للبيع او مجرد اختراق الشمعة لهذه الخطوط  وما هو الفريم الافضل لهذه الاستراتيجية  ارجو الافادة   
اخوكم بالله

----------


## hamidhossain

هل ضرب استوب صفقة البيع اليوم؟ 
أنا لم أقم بالدخول حتى الآن ، ولكن أراجع معكم. إذا كانت حساباتي صحيحة، فإن البيانات المعطاة من الإكسل كالتالي (أو قريبا منها): 
البيع: 1.4700 (وقف خسارة 1.4751)
الشراء: 1.4776 (وقف خسارة 1.4713) 
إذا كانت الأرقام السابقة مطابقة لما عندكم، فهذا يعني أن صفقة البيع أغلقت -50 وتفعلت صفقة الشراء، وبانتظار النتيجة. 
تحياتي

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> هل ضرب استوب صفقة البيع اليوم؟ 
> أنا لم أقم بالدخول حتى الآن ، ولكن أراجع معكم. إذا كانت حساباتي صحيحة، فإن البيانات المعطاة من الإكسل كالتالي (أو قريبا منها): 
> البيع: 1.4700 (وقف خسارة 1.4751)
> الشراء: 1.4776 (وقف خسارة 1.4713) 
> إذا كانت الأرقام السابقة مطابقة لما عندكم، فهذا يعني أن صفقة البيع أغلقت -50 وتفعلت صفقة الشراء، وبانتظار النتيجة. 
> تحياتي

 نعم الارقام صحيحة ولكن ليوم الاثنين الافتتاح هو المشكلة حيث الارقام تختلف فيه ولكن اليوم ان شاء الله الشراء صفقة الشراء هي ستكون الأساس

----------


## ae_dxb

> ما هي الأوامر التي وضعتها وما الذي تفعل منها حتى الآن؟؟؟

    الذي تفعل 5 صفقات على 5 أزواج   النتيجه في آخر اليوم إن شاء الله   :Big Grin:

----------


## ae_dxb

> نعم الارقام صحيحة ولكن ليوم الاثنين الافتتاح هو المشكلة حيث الارقام تختلف فيه ولكن اليوم ان شاء الله الشراء صفقة الشراء هي ستكون الأساس

  أنا قلت في بداية الأفتتاح سأكتفي ب 3 أزواج  :Big Grin:   ولكن بعدها وضعت 3 أوامر شراء معلقه  لتلك الأزواج التي هبطت وأرتفعت   يعني 6 أزواج كلها عليها أوامر شراء معلقه إن شاء الله خير

----------


## gameover

هل من مجيب لسؤالي في المشاركة رقم 264

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> سؤال الى اخواني الخبراء في هذه الاستراتيجية هل الدخول يكون عند افتتاح شمعة الساعة فوق الخط الاخضر للشراء او الاحمر للبيع او مجرد اختراق الشمعة لهذه الخطوط وما هو الفريم الافضل لهذه الاستراتيجية ارجو الافادة  
> اخوكم بالله

   حياك الله اخي وبالنسبة لسؤالك فأنت كما تريد إما بالاختراق او باغلاق شمعة تحت او فوق الخطين كما تريد ولكني انا اخذ الاوامر بالملامسة فقط ولكن اليوم كان على اغلب العملات جاب ( فرق بين افتتاح سعر الاسبوع الحالي واغلاق الاسبوع الماضي) لهذا الحسابات سوف تتغير بالنسبة للمؤشر..

----------


## gameover

> حياك الله اخي وبالنسبة لسؤالك فأنت كما تريد إما بالاختراق او باغلاق شمعة تحت او فوق الخطين كما تريد ولكني انا اخذ الاوامر بالملامسة فقط ولكن اليوم كان على اغلب العملات جاب ( فرق بين افتتاح سعر الاسبوع الحالي واغلاق الاسبوع الماضي) لهذا الحسابات سوف تتغير بالنسبة للمؤشر..

 اخي العزيز اشكر ردك واسف على ازعاجك

----------


## egyptnile

اخى انس جزاك الله خيرا على المؤشر لى سؤال لو تسمح من قراءة سريعة للمؤشر اعتقد ان الخطوط ليست ثابتة على مدار اليوم ولكن تتغير مع كل شمعة اربعة ساعات ارجو الافادة

----------


## sfibo

انس من شكل  الشارت قلت فكر عالي تتذكر وانت فعلا مبدع ويعطيك العافية  مجهود جبار
يجزيك ربي كل خير علي هذا العمل الرائع

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> اخى انس جزاك الله خيرا على المؤشر لى سؤال لو تسمح من قراءة سريعة للمؤشر اعتقد ان الخطوط ليست ثابتة على مدار اليوم ولكن تتغير مع كل شمعة اربعة ساعات ارجو الافادة

   وجزاك عنا كل الخير..  المؤشر له قراءة ثابته في اليوم وهي عند اغلاق شمعة ال 4 ساعات الاخيرة وافتتاح اليوم الجديد وعن تجربة

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> انس من شكل الشارت قلت فكر عالي تتذكر وانت فعلا مبدع ويعطيك العافية مجهود جبار يجزيك ربي كل خير علي هذا العمل الرائع

   الله يخليك ويوفقك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير

----------


## ،،،TakePoints

اخوي انس ارجو الانتباه الى هذا الامر انا عندي حسابين على منصة اف اكس سي ام ومنصة اتش واي تريدر في هناك فرق بين المنصتين في سعر الدخول مثلا على الباود في منصة الاف اكس سي ام يعطيني سعر الدخول للبيع على 1.6280 وعلى منصة الاتش واي تريدر يعطيني سعر الدخول للبيع على 1.6388  ارجو الاهتمام لهذا مع اني فحصت بعض العملات الاخرى ووجدت الفارق نفس الشي يكون تقريبا 100-130 نقطه تقريبا  انا اتوقع المشكله ليست بالمؤشر ولكن المشكله بالمنصه واقرب الظن الي ا الاتش واي تريدر اسعار دخولها هي الصحيحه مطابقة مع الاخوان  ارجو الظر لهذا الامر حتى لا يقع فيه احد  وان امكن يتم وضع اسعار معتمده للدخول للبيع والشراء والوقف والاهداف لبعض الازواج حتى يتم التأكد من كل منصة عشان لا يتلخبط احد وشكرا

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> تم عمل المطلوب

     جزاك الله كل خير  هل من الممكن عمل:  1- خاصية التوقيت بحيث نختار منها بداية حسابات المؤشر بتوقيت الساعة 12 (حسب طريقة صاحب المؤشر) ، طبعا هذا يفيد من يستخدم منصات أخرى غير ال تريد. . 2- هل من الممكن إضافة تنبيه في حال ملامسة السعر لخط الشراء أو البيع.  وجزاك الله كل خير أنت وصاحب الفكرة وكل من ساهم في المساعدة   :Regular Smile:

----------


## sfibo

مدام ردك سريع لي طلب كبير بالنسبة لي لاني مبتدئ طريقة رسمك علي الشارت  
ودي لو استطيع التحدث اليك لشرح وجهة نظري

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> مدام ردك سريع لي طلب كبير بالنسبة لي لاني مبتدئ طريقة رسمك علي الشارت 
> ودي لو استطيع التحدث اليك لشرح وجهة نظري

   بصراحة لم افهم قصدك اخي بطريقة رسمي على التشارت؟؟؟  حياك الله استطيع التحدث معك

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> اخوي انس ارجو الانتباه الى هذا الامر انا عندي حسابين على منصة اف اكس سي ام ومنصة اتش واي تريدر في هناك فرق بين المنصتين في سعر الدخول مثلا على الباود في منصة الاف اكس سي ام يعطيني سعر الدخول للبيع على 1.6280 وعلى منصة الاتش واي تريدر يعطيني سعر الدخول للبيع على 1.6388  ارجو الاهتمام لهذا مع اني فحصت بعض العملات الاخرى ووجدت الفارق نفس الشي يكون تقريبا 100-130 نقطه تقريبا  انا اتوقع المشكله ليست بالمؤشر ولكن المشكله بالمنصه واقرب الظن الي ا الاتش واي تريدر اسعار دخولها هي الصحيحه مطابقة مع الاخوان  ارجو الظر لهذا الامر حتى لا يقع فيه احد  وان امكن يتم وضع اسعار معتمده للدخول للبيع والشراء والوقف والاهداف لبعض الازواج حتى يتم التأكد من كل منصة عشان لا يتلخبط احد وشكرا

   الفرق اكيد كما قلت يعتمد على الافتتاح والاغلاق بالنسبة للشركة وبالنسبة للأرقام ان شاء الله سيتم تنزيلها حال انتهائي من المؤشر وتحديثه  جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## sfibo

ممكن رقم للاتصال بك

----------


## D7MEE

*السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز انا جدا متلخبط هل المؤشر ماشي على طريقه رقميه ..؟  
ايت مؤشر استخدم اشوف في كم صفحه فيها مؤشرات وخرابيط كثيره  
ركبت المؤشر على فاكس سي ام تريدر وافتتاح اليوم الجديد 12 بالليل بتوقيت السعوديه هل شغلي تمام *

----------


## Mahmoud80

> جزاك الله كل خير  هل من الممكن عمل:  1- خاصية التوقيت بحيث نختار منها بداية حسابات المؤشر بتوقيت الساعة 12 (حسب طريقة صاحب المؤشر) ، طبعا هذا يفيد من يستخدم منصات أخرى غير ال تريد. . 2- هل من الممكن إضافة تنبيه في حال ملامسة السعر لخط الشراء أو البيع.  وجزاك الله كل خير أنت وصاحب الفكرة وكل من ساهم في المساعدة

 أضم صوتي لصوتك أخي الكريم و فعلا اضافة اختيار التوقيت ضروري جدا و كل واحد يختار حسب توقيت شركته لاني ملاحظ أن الاكثرية قد تلخبطوا في التوقيت و فروق الاسعار في الافتتاح و الاغلاق سببها فرق التوقيت ..  نرجو أن نجد جواب بخصوص ذلك من الاخ الحلم الاخير ..ممكن يا حلم ..؟؟  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## الحلم الاخير

> جزاك الله كل خير  هل من الممكن عمل:  1- خاصية التوقيت بحيث نختار منها بداية حسابات المؤشر بتوقيت الساعة 12 (حسب طريقة صاحب المؤشر) ، طبعا هذا يفيد من يستخدم منصات أخرى غير ال تريد. . 2- هل من الممكن إضافة تنبيه في حال ملامسة السعر لخط الشراء أو البيع.  وجزاك الله كل خير أنت وصاحب الفكرة وكل من ساهم في المساعدة

  

> أضم صوتي لصوتك أخي الكريم و فعلا اضافة اختيار التوقيت ضروري جدا و كل واحد يختار حسب توقيت شركته لاني ملاحظ أن الاكثرية قد تلخبطوا في التوقيت و فروق الاسعار في الافتتاح و الاغلاق سببها فرق التوقيت ..  نرجو أن نجد جواب بخصوص ذلك من الاخ الحلم الاخير ..ممكن يا حلم ..؟؟

  الغير ممكن علشان خاطر عيونكم يصير ممكن 
اعطوني لبكره انشاء الله يكون عندكم وجاهز وإذا فيه اي تعديلات اخر اعطوني اياها اعملها دفعه وحده 
تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## القلزم

انا وضعت مواشر الاخ انس ومواشر المعدل بواسطه الاخ الحلم 
كلهم على شارت واحد ولكن شوفوا الفرق الشاسع بين نقاط البيع والشراء والأستوب

----------


## Mahmoud80

> الغير ممكن علشان خاطر عيونكم يصير ممكن  اعطوني لبكره انشاء الله يكون عندكم وجاهز وإذا فيه اي تعديلات اخر اعطوني اياها اعملها دفعه وحده  تقبلوا تحياتي

 تشكر يا غالي .. ماشاء الله .. كبير بحلمك و عطائك .. :Eh S(7):   و الله موضوع التوقيت هو الاهم حاليا و لا أعرف اذا أحبوا الاخوة اضافة أي تعديلات ..  بارك الله فيك ..

----------


## ،،،TakePoints

> انا وضعت مواشر الاخ انس ومواشر المعدل بواسطه الاخ الحلم 
> كلهم على شارت واحد ولكن شوفوا الفرق الشاسع بين نقاط البيع والشراء والأستوب

 بالضبط هذا اللي حصل معاي 
لكن عموما هذا الامر حن بانتظار تعديله 
لكن المتابع للشركات وتوصياتها مع توصيات الاخوان المروفين بتوصياتهم ممكن يحدد نقطة الدخول الماسبه بالاستعاه بالمؤشر المرفق من الاخ انس

----------


## mmoossttaaffaa

يبدو الموضوع رائع 
قراته بسرعة  
ساعود اليه للتعمق اكثر 
والشكر لصاحب الموضوع

----------


## حسين الصائغ

كل الشكر والتقدير والأحترام لصاحب الموضوع على روحه الطيبة ولكل من وضع جهدا في هذا الموضوع المتميز وان شاء الله يجد الجميع هنا مايسرهم ويفرحهم والله ولي النعمة والتوفيق

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> الغير ممكن علشان خاطر عيونكم يصير ممكن   اعطوني لبكره انشاء الله يكون عندكم وجاهز وإذا فيه اي تعديلات اخر اعطوني اياها اعملها دفعه وحده   تقبلوا تحياتي

   تسلم الله يعطيك العافية  ودي تنتبه أن الأرقام تختلف في مؤشرك عن المؤشر القديم وعلى نفس المنصة.

----------


## mohammed2009

حد ياشباب اشتغل عليه النهارده وايه النتائج معاكو

----------


## the_king1983

> حد ياشباب اشتغل عليه النهارده وايه النتائج معاكو

   :016:

----------


## ae_dxb

> حد ياشباب اشتغل عليه النهارده وايه النتائج معاكو

   إنتظر حتى بداية اليوم الثاني  أنا داخل بحساب حقيقي ب 114 دولار + بونص 30 دولار  كشف الحساب سأضعه في بداية اليوم الثاني   هناك أمور كثيرة حدثت الجاب أعتقد سبب مشاكل بسبب  الأرتفاع والهبوط السريع لإغلاق الفجوه وأعطى مستويات مختلفه   للمؤشر بإمكانك مشاهدة النتائج بوضع المؤشر على العمله  طبعا النتيجه ستكون مختلفه من شخص لآخر مثلا أنا لم أدخل على الباوند  (الكيبل) لأني لا أفضله وأيضا لم أدخل على 3 صفقات بيع على 3  أزواج الذي دخل عليها ضرب الأستوب عنده أنا لم أدخل لتأخري في وضع الأوامر   المعلقه عليها بسبب سرعة تحرك السعر في ثاني شمعه على شارت الساعة   وتأخر وسيطي حيث يبدأ  اليوم عنده في الساعة 1 بتوقيت السعوديه وليس  12    ترقبوا المزيد من النتائج عن اليوم إن شاء الله في اليوم الثاني

----------


## mohammed2009

:Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:

----------


## The1

جربت المؤشر علي منصة Al Pari UK عملة EURUSD، وأعطاني شراء من السعر 1.4739 و حقق الهدف عند السعر 1.4775 ثم ارتد السعر مرة اخري الي نقطة الشراء 1.4739 ثم واصل السعر في الارتفاع محققاً الهدف الاول ( للمرة الثانية ) ثم الهدف الثاني والهدف الثالث حتي هذه اللحظة
ما شاء الله مؤشر رائع إذا تم استخدامه ضمن استراتيجية

----------


## mohammed2009

> طبعا النتيجه ستكون مختلفه من شخص لآخر مثلا أنا لم أدخل على الباوند   أزواج الذي دخل عليها ضرب الأستوب عنده أنا لم أدخل لتأخري في وضع الأوامر

  
دا اللى اقصده النتائج مختلفه من شخص لاخر 
والسبب بتبقى فى الشخص نفسه 
ودى عيوبى 
ربنا يعوض بكره واصحح اخطائى ان شاء الله

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> 

 بالنسبة لي اذا كان الجاب تحت سعر البيع فلا أضع أي أمر للبيع لأن السعر سوف يتجه شمالاً والعكس صحيح وهذا هو الصحيح   

> دا اللى اقصده النتائج مختلفه من شخص لاخر 
> والسبب بتبقى فى الشخص نفسه 
> ودى عيوبى 
> ربنا يعوض بكره واصحح اخطائى ان شاء الله

 عوضك الله ومن النتائج رأيت أنك وضعت أوامر بيع والجاب كان أسفل خط البيع وهذا خطأ كبير في الجاب  على كل حال ان شاء الله معوضة  وبالنسبة لي الان انا عدلت على المؤشر ولكن هو تحت التجربة ايام قليلة ان شاء الله وسيبقى عندكم كل شيء

----------


## mohammed2009

> بالنسبة لي اذا كان الجاب تحت سعر البيع فلا أضع أي أمر للبيع لأن السعر سوف يتجه شمالاً والعكس صحيح وهذا هو الصحيح    عوضك الله ومن النتائج رأيت أنك وضعت أوامر بيع والجاب كان أسفل خط البيع وهذا خطأ كبير في الجاب  على كل حال ان شاء الله معوضة  وبالنسبة لي الان انا عدلت على المؤشر ولكن هو تحت التجربة ايام قليلة ان شاء الله وسيبقى عندكم كل شيء

  الله يباركلك فى صحتك واموالك لجهدك وجهد الاخوه الموجودين اهو كله ديمو 
وممكن لو كنت t/p الخط التانى او التالت فى بعض العملات كان هيكون فى ربح معانا لغايه الاسبوع ان شاء الله

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> الله يباركلك فى صحتك واموالك لجهدك وجهد الاخوه الموجودين اهو كله ديمو 
> وممكن لو كنت t/p الخط التانى او التالت فى بعض العملات كان هيكون فى ربح معانا لغايه الاسبوع ان شاء الله

   ان شاء الله دايماً يكون الربح بس الصبر الصبر لم يبقى الا قليلاً بإذن الله بس بقي تحديد الستوب للشراء والبيع وهذا سوف اراه خلال المتاجرة لاكثر من يوم ان شاء الله وانتهيت من وضع الأهداف وخطوط الشراء والبيع والحمدلله ولكن الصبر حتى نخرج بمؤشر قوي جداً ان شاء الله وكل يوم سوف يبقى لنا توقعات بحركة العملة ومن خلال المؤشر يمكننا تحديد الوجهة اليومية ان شاء الله  وكما قلت لكم لا للتجربة الا على الديمو وعندما نعلن ان الشغل بدأ على الحقيقي اذا كل شيء سوف يكون على الحقيقي ان شاء الله  ابشركم ان شاء الله تم تلافي كل المشاكل في المؤشر الأساسي وتم إدخال اسلوب جديد وهي خطوط الكاميريللا بالاضافة الى دي ماركس ،و ووديز وانا اصبحت خطوط دعم ومقاومة رهيبة وجميلة في التجارة ان شاء الله  جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## taherxq

السلام عليكم  
أنا قرأت الموضوع من أوله ....  
أشكر الأستاذ أنس صاحب الموضوع على المجهود الرائع وحب الخير للآخرين 
ومستني منك يا أستاذ أنس تطوير المؤشر وتعديله

----------


## ae_dxb

في نظري لو تم الدخول على 5 أزواج عند بداية الأفتتاح بوضع أوامر معلقه بغض النظر  عن وجود الجاب وأختيار أول هدف كان بالإمكان الحصول على 261 نقطه ربح  هي   اليورو دولار   الدولار ين   دولار فرنك   الاسترالي دولار   نيوزلندي دولار   أنا أخترت الهدف الثاني والسعر يصل إلى الهدف الأول ويرتد   لا أعرف فهل هذا يعني أن نكتفي في أيام معينه بأول هدف كيوم الأثنين مثلا ؟؟  سؤال ل anas_hamzeh في الأسبوع الماضي يوم الأثنين هل يصيب الهدف الثاني أم   تكتفي بالهدف الأول أعتقد أنا هنا أيضا أخطأت في التقدير وضيعت علي نفسي الكثير من النقاط بسبب الأرتداد  أو يمكن أن يحدث شيء باقي تقريبا 3 ساعات  على نهاية اليوم لأن يوم الأثنين معروف بقلة  عدد نقاط تحرك الأزواج ؟؟

----------


## ae_dxb

أرتداد قوي جدا من أول هدف ل 3 أزواج  الصراحة بعد مارأيت هذا الإرتداد القوي سأكتفي بأول هدف في الأيام القادمه    :016:

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> في نظري لو تم الدخول على 5 أزواج عند بداية الأفتتاح بوضع أوامر معلقه بغض النظر  عن وجود الجاب وأختيار أول هدف كان بالإمكان الحصول على 261 نقطه ربح  هي   اليورو دولار   الدولار ين   دولار فرنك   الاسترالي دولار   نيوزلندي دولار   أنا أخترت الهدف الثاني والسعر يصل إلى الهدف الأول ويرتد   لا أعرف فهل هذا يعني أن نكتفي في أيام معينه بأول هدف كيوم الأثنين مثلا ؟؟  سؤال ل anas_hamzeh في الأسبوع الماضي يوم الأثنين هل يصيب الهدف الثاني أم   تكتفي بالهدف الأول أعتقد أنا هنا أيضا أخطأت في التقدير وضيعت علي نفسي الكثير من النقاط بسبب الأرتداد  أو يمكن أن يحدث شيء باقي تقريبا 3 ساعات  على نهاية اليوم لأن يوم الأثنين معروف بقلة   عدد نقاط تحرك الأزواج ؟؟

   

> أرتداد قوي جدا من أول هدف ل 3 أزواج  الصراحة بعد مارأيت هذا الإرتداد القوي سأكتفي بأول هدف في الأيام القادمه

    أنت نسيت شيء مهم بالنسبة للمؤشر وأيضاً هذا الشيء هو أكثر ما أعجبك فيه  قاعدة ( المستويات هي عبارة عن دعوم ومقاومات)  هذا هو جوابي لك وأخبرني ما فهمت من هذه الجملة

----------


## ae_dxb

:Big Grin:   

> أنت نسيت شيء مهم بالنسبة للمؤشر وأيضاً هذا الشيء هو أكثر ما أعجبك فيه   قاعدة ( المستويات هي عبارة عن دعوم ومقاومات)  هذا هو جوابي لك وأخبرني ما فهمت من هذه الجملة

    نعم لهذا حذروا من الطمع رؤيتي للهدف الثاني أنستني كل شيء  إرتداد إختراق دعوم مقاومه  ولكني حتى الآن الحمد الله محظوظ حتى لو خسرت فلن أخسر  سوى البونص 30 دولار  :Big Grin:  ولكني تعلمت اليوم الكثير الكثير من السيناريوهات  التي ستكون لي عون على إتخاذ القرار المناسب في الأيام القادمه   أنا شاهد على أن المؤشر اليوم أعطى أرباح ومئات النقاط ولكن إتخاذ القرار الخاطىء   كان هو السبب والحمد الله تراجعت عن الهدف الثاني   في حالة عودة السعر إلى الهدف الأول لأخرج بأقل خسارة ممكنه   لاسمح الله

----------


## Mo$tafeno

ليا سؤال بعد اذنكم
احنا بنقفل الاوردرات المفتوحه عند نهاية اليوم وبداية يوم جديد ولا بنعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> ليا سؤال بعد اذنكم احنا بنقفل الاوردرات المفتوحه عند نهاية اليوم وبداية يوم جديد ولا بنعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟

   احنا بنحط اوامر معلقة باهداف وستوبات ولكن اذا حصل ولم يضرب الهدف او الستوب وقتها اما تغلق الصفقة عند نهاية اليوم او اذا كانت تذهب في الاتجاه الصحيح فوقتها نبقيها

----------


## FXEGY30

استاذ انس انا عندي ملاحظه 
مش عارف هي كانت موجوده عند الناس كلها ولا لأ
بس الباوند دولار عملت مستوى الشراء مع مستوى الهدف الاول
هل ده عيب في الحسابات 
ام في البرنانج عندي
ولا ايه 
هحاول ارفق الشارت ونشوف

----------


## مستر فوركس

الأخ أنس   سؤال عن توقيت Fxdd ، الآن التوقيت فيها هو التاسعة مساء 21:00 والوقت في السعودية الآن هو العاشرة مساء 22:00  هل سوف تتغير الخطوط الساعة 12 بتوقيت السعودية = 11 بتوقيت Fxdd ?  لك خالص الحب والتقدير ...

----------


## FXEGY30

زي ما انت ملاحظ مستوى الشراء عند 1.6460 والهدف الاول  1.6461  عموما مبروك للجميع اهداف النهارده وياريت تلحق تجاوبني قبل ما اليوم يبدأ علشان لو في غلط في المؤشر  نلحق نعمل حاجة شكرا

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> استاذ انس انا عندي ملاحظه 
> مش عارف هي كانت موجوده عند الناس كلها ولا لأ
> بس الباوند دولار عملت مستوى الشراء مع مستوى الهدف الاول
> هل ده عيب في الحسابات 
> ام في البرنانج عندي
> ولا ايه 
> هحاول ارفق الشارت ونشوف

 يا ريت لو ترفق التشارت لإن الارقام عندي اكيد غير

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> زي ما انت ملاحظ مستوى الشراء عند  1.6460 والهدف الاول  1.6461  عموما مبروك للجميع اهداف النهارده وياريت تلحق تجاوبني قبل ما اليوم يبدأ علشان لو في غلط في المؤشر  نلحق نعمل حاجة  شكرا

   الارقام عندك غير عندي عندي الشراء عند 1.6514 ولم يصلها اليوم وكان بيع فقط من 1.6406 والهدف 1.6340 وحقق الهدف والحمدلله

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> الأخ أنس   سؤال عن توقيت Fxdd ، الآن التوقيت فيها هو التاسعة مساء 21:00 والوقت في السعودية الآن هو العاشرة مساء 22:00  هل سوف تتغير الخطوط الساعة 12 بتوقيت السعودية = 11 بتوقيت Fxdd ?  لك خالص الحب والتقدير ...

   نعم هذا الذي سوف يحصل ان شاء الله  جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## the_king1983

اخي انس على اي منصة تعمل

----------


## the_king1983

في الين دولار ضرب الاستوب وفي كندي دولار ضرب الاستوب شراء و بيع
هل هذا صحيح

----------


## ae_dxb

يمكنكم مشاهدة نتيجة الصفقات المغلقه والمفتوحه على حسابي الحقيقي مباشرة على  هذا الرابط   http://aedxb.mt4live.com/  المبلغ هو 114 دولار + 30 دولار بونص   الخسارة بسبب قرارات خاطئه إن شاء الله أعوضهم في الأيام القادمه   وخطأ في تقدير الأهداف  المفروض أخرج ب 261 نقطه ربح  أرجو عدم الدخول بحساب حقيقي والتجربه فقط على الديمو حتى التعلم  من الأخطاء أما عن نفسي فلأني على الديمو من 6 أشهر وأردت تجربة   العامل النفسي بالتوفيق للجميع  :Big Grin:

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> في الين دولار ضرب الاستوب وفي كندي دولار ضرب الاستوب شراء و بيع
> هل هذا صحيح

   لا لم يضرب الستوب والدولار ين حقق الهدف الأول لمن دخل بيع من اول ما فتح السوق +45 نقطة والدولار كندي حقق الهدف الأول +10

----------


## احمد شبانة

الكبيل على منصتى شراء من 1.6476 والبيع من 1.6368 هل صحيح حسب ما عندك يا انس 
ولو مش صحيح على اى منصه تعمل لكى نحملها ويكون فى اتحاد فى نقاط الدخول والخروج

----------


## ae_dxb

> لا لم يضرب الستوب والدولار ين حقق الهدف الأول لمن دخل بيع من اول ما فتح السوق +45 نقطة والدولار كندي حقق الهدف الأول +10

    شكرا على التفاعل أرجو توضيح الرد السابق  حيث أن زوج الدولار ين أصاب الهدف الأول في صفقة البيع حسب الشارت التالي   وأنا شاهدت أصابة الهدف كان يوجد جاب إلى أسفل طلع السعر بسرعة هبط بسرعة أصاب الهدف   الأول    ولكن لغز زوج الدولار كندي لم أستطع حله !!  بداية الأفتتاح ضرب خط الشراء      وبعدها ضرب ستوب الشراء وضرب خط البيع وضرب ستوب البيع  خسارة صفقتين 173 نقطه تقريبا  أتمنى حل هذا اللغز وشكرا  :016:

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> الكبيل على منصتى شراء من 1.6476 والبيع من 1.6368 هل صحيح حسب ما عندك يا انس 
> ولو مش صحيح على اى منصه تعمل لكى نحملها ويكون فى اتحاد فى نقاط الدخول والخروج

   انا عندي الكيبل مختلف وانا اعمل على منصة اليوم الجديد يفتح فيها على 9 بتوقيت جرينيتش يعني الساعة 12 بتوقيت السعودية وانا اعمل على fxopen

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> شكرا على التفاعل أرجو توضيح الرد السابق  حيث أن زوج الدولار ين أصاب الهدف الأول في صفقة البيع حسب الشارت التالي   وأنا شاهدت أصابة الهدف كان يوجد جاب إلى أسفل طلع السعر بسرعة هبط بسرعة أصاب الهدف   الأول    ولكن لغز زوج الدولار كندي لم أستطع حله !!  بداية الأفتتاح ضرب خط الشراء      وبعدها ضرب ستوب الشراء وضرب خط البيع وضرب ستوب البيع  خسارة صفقتين 173 نقطه تقريبا   أتمنى حل هذا اللغز وشكرا

 أنا عندي الأرقام غير   شراء 1.0844 ستوب شراء 1.0752  بيع 1.0728 ستوب بيع 1.0828 هدف أول 1.0718  وكما انصح دائماً لا أدخل في الخط القريب من الجاب يعني انا حتى لو شفت الصفقتين لن أبيع أو اشتري للأمان يعني بالنسبة لي بالنسبة للزوجين المحصلة صفر

----------


## ae_dxb

شكرا على التوضيح إن شاء الله الأيام القادمه لايكون فيها جاب لأنه أربكنا كثيييييييييييرااااا  في كل شيء في وضع الأوامر وفي الأرقام التي إستخرجها المؤشر   الذهب ضرب الهدف الأول شراء  وحقق 941 نقطة    :Yikes3:   طبعا أنا لا أدخل في الذهب لحركته القويه  من المعروف أن الإسترالي دولار يتأثر  بالذهب لأن إستراليا أكبر منتج للذهب في العالم ويوجد تشابه في شارت ال 4 ساعات  الذهب أصاب الهدف  الأول في الساعة 16:00  الإسترالي أيضا أصاب هدف الشراء الأول بعد ساعة 17:00

----------


## احمد شبانة

> انا عندي الكيبل مختلف وانا اعمل على منصة اليوم الجديد يفتح فيها على 9 بتوقيت جرينيتش يعني الساعة 12 بتوقيت السعودية وانا اعمل على fxopen

  
عندك الكبيل شراء من 1.6481  و بيع من 1.6413 صحيح

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> عندك الكبيل شراء من 1.6481 و بيع من 1.6413 صحيح

   هذا على حساب الديمو وهو يفتح بعد بساعة بعد الحقيقي وانا عندي حقيقي ولكن الاخوة يقولون ان شركة FXDD تفتح في الساعة 12 مساءاً

----------


## anas_hamzeh

غداً أهم خبر هو خبر الفائدة على الأسترالي لهذا حضروا أهدافكم جيداً ان شاء الله  باقي الاخبار عادية يوجد خبر متوسط على الباوند وايضاً خبر اخر متوسط على الدولار لنتابع ان شاء الله

----------


## الحلم الاخير

> انا وضعت مواشر الاخ انس ومواشر المعدل بواسطه الاخ الحلم 
> كلهم على شارت واحد ولكن شوفوا الفرق الشاسع بين نقاط البيع والشراء والأستوب

 اهلا اخي القلزم 
وكذلك الاخوه اللذين يقولون انه لايوجد تطابق 
الصوره الاولى مؤشري لوحده على الشلرت    
الصوره الثانيه اضفت مؤشر علي هل ترون اي اختلاف

----------


## anas_hamzeh

والله يا اخوان الشركة اللي عندي اصبحت +1 ساعة يعني اصبح التققي يأتي الساعة الواحدة بتوقيت السعودية ان شاء الله يعني نصبر ساعة ان شاء الله اما الاخرين لنرى الارقام التي تحدثت عندكم اخواني

----------


## مستر فوركس

الأخ أنس ،، 
رغم دخول الساعة 12:00 لم تتغير القراءات ... نفسها التي كانت أمس ،، 
على منصة Fxdd وكذلك منصة FxOpen ????????

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> الأخ أنس ،، 
> رغم دخول الساعة 12:00 لم تتغير القراءات ... نفسها التي كانت أمس ،، على منصة Fxdd وكذلك منصة FxOpen ????????

   نعم وحدث عندي هذا لأن شمعة اليوم الجديد لم تفتح بعد يعني تأخروا ساعة في التوقيت على كل حال ان شاء الله خير ننتظر حتى تفتح الساعة الجديدة

----------


## 101

السلام عليكم   خاص بالحسابات التجريبيه فقط 
اخواني لمن يعانون من اختلاف التوقيت لديهم هذا ملف به عده سيرفرات 
بعد تحميل الملف وفك الضغط نلصق الملف في الامتداد التالي : 
C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\config 
وبعد ذلك نفتح حساب جديد ونختار الشركه التي نريد 
ونكمل خطوات فتح الحساب بالشكل المعتاد   https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...187-config.zip 
تقبلو تقديري

----------


## ae_dxb

> والله يا اخوان الشركة اللي عندي اصبحت +1 ساعة يعني اصبح التققي يأتي الساعة الواحدة بتوقيت السعودية ان شاء الله يعني نصبر ساعة ان شاء الله اما الاخرين لنرى الارقام التي تحدثت عندكم اخواني

  أنا أيضا وذلك من أمس بسبب توقيت أمريكا الشتوي نلاحظ أن سوق أمريكا أغلق وسيدني  فتح ولكن شمعة الأفتتاح لم تظهر حتى الآن عندي الأفتتاح يكون الساعة 1 بتوقيت السعودية  2 بتوقيت الإمارات وأرقام المؤشر لاتتغير إلا عند الأفتتاح

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> السلام عليكم   خاص بالحسابات التجريبيه فقط 
> اخواني لمن يعانون من اختلاف التوقيت لديهم هذا ملف به عده سيرفرات 
> بعد تحميل الملف وفك الضغط نلصق الملف في الامتداد التالي : 
> C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\config 
> وبعد ذلك نفتح حساب جديد ونختار الشركه التي نريد 
> ونكمل خطوات فتح الحساب بالشكل المعتاد   https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...187-config.zip  تقبلو تقديري

   شكراً لك أخي بكري وان شاء الله سوف نوحد الأسعار بهذا الملف

----------


## ،،،TakePoints

خ انس ارجوك عندي طلبين الاول ياريت نتفق على منصه معينه حملها وتفق على اسعارها لان في كل منصه الاسعار مختلفه انا راح انزل منصتك فوكس اوبن 
والطلب الثاني شنو معني توحيد الاسعار في مشاركة الاخ السابقه

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> خ انس ارجوك عندي طلبين الاول ياريت نتفق على منصه معينه حملها وتفق على اسعارها لان في كل منصه الاسعار مختلفه انا راح انزل منصتك فوكس اوبن 
> والطلب الثاني شنو معني توحيد الاسعار في مشاركة الاخ السابقه

 بالنسبة لفوريكس اوبن فلا احبذ الشغل عليها على الديمو فهي ممتازة فقط على الحقيقي بالنسبة لمؤشرنا أما بالنسبة للشركات الاخرى فجميعها اخرت ساعة الا ال تريد فهي على الساعة 12 بتوقيت السعودية لهذا سوف نرى اليوم ان شاء الله ايها احسن.. وتوحيد الاسعار يعني ان يعمل الجميع على منصة واحدة

----------


## أبو ريان

مارأيكم في ميتا تريدر وندسور ,, فأنا انلاحظ انه ادق في الاسعار عن باقي الشركات ,,

----------


## ،،،TakePoints

انا ارشح منصة اتش واي تريدر اشوف اسعارها ممتازه نظرا لمتابعتي لحركه الازواج 
هذا رابطهم اذا مافي مانع بس ما انصح الاشتراك معهم لاخذهم العموله وخلافوا http://www.hyinvestment.com/english/..._account3.html

----------


## sh_yasser

ماشاء الله مؤشر ولا اروع
تسجيل حضور ومتابعة

----------


## ae_dxb

تم وضع الأوامر المعلقه والإكتفاء بالهدف الأول ل 6 أزواج   <<<<<<<< تعقد من موضوع الإرتداد القوي في اليوم السابق  :Big Grin:   لمشاهدة الأوامر المعلقه والصفقات المفتوحه والمغلقه live مباشرة على حسابي الحقيقي على   هذا الرابط  http://aedxb.mt4live.com/  تصبحون على خير ^_^

----------


## anas_hamzeh

لا تدخلوا شراء على الكيبل الان انتبهوا وراقبوا فقط اذا اردتم ان تضعوا امراً معلقا فليكن الان للشراء وللبيع ولكن لا ندخل مع السوق ابداً

----------


## أبو جوان

ممكن النسخة الأخيرة من المؤشر لإنو صرت منزل أكتر من مؤشر وماعاد أعرف أي واحد لازم استخدم

----------


## mona111

ياخوة من اجل لالالا تعبوا انفسكم شركةfxddهى تعمل بتوقيت مكة المكرمة ويبدا اليوم الساعة 12 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة وهية ممتازة جداااااااااااااااااااااا وفيها كل اسعار الاخ انس نفسها

----------


## الفواز

> ممكن النسخة الأخيرة من المؤشر لإنو صرت منزل أكتر من مؤشر وماعاد أعرف أي واحد لازم استخدم

  نفس طلب الاخ الله بجزاكم بالخير

----------


## gameover

> شكرا على التوضيح إن شاء الله الأيام القادمه لايكون فيها جاب لأنه أربكنا كثيييييييييييرااااا  في كل شيء في وضع الأوامر وفي الأرقام التي إستخرجها المؤشر   الذهب ضرب الهدف الأول شراء وحقق 941 نقطة   طبعا أنا لا أدخل في الذهب لحركته القويه من المعروف أن الإسترالي دولار يتأثر  بالذهب لأن إستراليا أكبر منتج للذهب في العالم ويوجد تشابه في شارت ال 4 ساعات  الذهب أصاب الهدف الأول في الساعة 16:00   الإسترالي أيضا أصاب هدف الشراء الأول بعد ساعة 17:00

    
اخي العزيز لو سمحت ممكن ان تزودني برابط ميتا تريدير فيها شارت الذهب واكون لك من الشاكرين :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Drive1: مبروك هدف الذهب :015:

----------


## ae_dxb

> اخي العزيز لو سمحت ممكن ان تزودني برابط ميتا تريدير فيها شارت الذهب واكون لك من الشاكرينمبروك هدف الذهب

    تفضل رابط البرنامج   http://instaforex.com/downloads.php  ولكن أنتبه لأن حركة الذهب قويه وأنا لا أتاجر في الذهب ويحتاج رصيد يتحمل الحركة القوية مثال  لو أنا داخل والنقطه ب 0.10 سنت   والسعر خالف تحليلي 100% سيأتيني المارجن  كول من صفقه واحده فقط   يمكنك التجربه على الديمو التجريبي

----------


## gameover

شكرا لك

----------


## مستر فوركس

> ياخوة من اجل لالالا تعبوا انفسكم شركةfxddهى تعمل بتوقيت مكة المكرمة ويبدا اليوم الساعة 12 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة وهية ممتازة جداااااااااااااااااااااا وفيها كل اسعار الاخ انس نفسها

 أنا عندي منصة FXDD ولم تتحدث أسعار اليوم إلا الساعة الواحدة وليس 12 ... 
يبدو أنه التوقيت الشتوي ..

----------


## the_king1983

ارجو من الاخوان العمل كل شخص على منصته و نرى ايهما افضل و نعتمدها الن في شركتي ضرب استوب الين و استوب الكندي امس

----------


## anas_hamzeh

ان شاء الله من هنا وبالكثير لساعتين سوف يبدأ الانقلاب   من عنده صفقة دولار ين بيع فليغلقها

----------


## anas_hamzeh

اليورو دولار قلب كل موازين العملات اليوم وننتظر الارتفاع ان شاء الله لانه يوجد هبوط إلى 1.4715 والله اعلم  ان شاء الله في نهاية اليةم سوف انزل المؤشر الجديد الذي سوف يكون النهائي واليوم اثبت فعاليته حيث ضربت الاهداف منذ الصباح لهذا سوف نصبر قليلاً فقط

----------


## asel1421

> اليورو دولار قلب كل موازين العملات اليوم وننتظر الارتفاع ان شاء الله لانه يوجد هبوط إلى 1.4715 والله اعلم  ان شاء الله في نهاية اليةم سوف انزل المؤشر الجديد الذي سوف يكون النهائي واليوم اثبت فعاليته حيث ضربت الاهداف منذ الصباح لهذا سوف نصبر قليلاً فقط

 قول امين 
الله يوفقك ويرزقك مادام انت في عون اخوانك بالمنتدى

----------


## ae_dxb

> اليورو دولار قلب كل موازين العملات اليوم وننتظر الارتفاع ان شاء الله لانه يوجد هبوط إلى 1.4715 والله اعلم  ان شاء الله في نهاية اليةم سوف انزل المؤشر الجديد الذي سوف يكون النهائي واليوم اثبت فعاليته حيث ضربت الاهداف منذ الصباح لهذا سوف نصبر قليلاً فقط

   حتى الآن خسارة 620 نقطة من يومين  وليست خسارة أكيده لأن الصفقات لم تغلق    إن شاء الله أعوضهم  :Big Grin:  ننتظر المؤشر الجديد بالتوفيق ^_^

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> قول امين 
> الله يوفقك ويرزقك مادام انت في عون اخوانك بالمنتدى

   آمين وجزاك الله خيراً

----------


## waheedwg

مجهود اكثر من رائع

----------


## ae_dxb

من أغرب الأمور التي حدثت اليوم هو على زوج الإسترالي دولار   حيث تم رفع الفائده 0.25 %  وأنا داخل صفقة شراء وضرب الاستوب 78 نقطة !!!!  مع أن خبر الفائده أتي في صالح الزوج وهو إيجابي المفروض ترتفع العمله ولاتهبط !!!!

----------


## mona111

ياريت يا استاذ انس  يكون المؤشر الجديدافضل من القديم  وجزاك الله كل خير  لان الموشر القديم حققالى الان خسائر كبيره في اغلب العملات

----------


## ae_dxb

> ياريت يا استاذ انس  يكون المؤشر الجديدافضل من القديم  وجزاك الله كل خير  لان الموشر القديم حققالى الان خسائر كبيره في اغلب العملات

  حتى الآن خسارة 814 نقطة خسارة أكيده   على 5 أزواج

----------


## mohd_atef86

اعتمدت على المؤشر فقط في تحديد الستوب ولا أي شيئ آخر
واتخذت قراري بالبيع في gbpusd أمس باستخدام طرق أخرى 
وبالفعل أنطلق السعر الى أعلى ولكنه لم يضرب الستوب أبدا ولكن اليوم هبط السعر الى أن حقق الهدف 54 نقطة على حساب ديمو

----------


## mohd_atef86

ألف شكر لصاحب المؤشر ووفقك الله وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> ياريت يا استاذ انس يكون المؤشر الجديدافضل من القديم وجزاك الله كل خير لان الموشر القديم حققالى الان خسائر كبيره في اغلب العملات

  

> حتى الآن خسارة 814 نقطة خسارة أكيده   على 5 أزواج

    عوضك الله واغلق صفقة الدولار ين   مشكلتنا كانت في الاهداف البعيدة نسبياً وبالدخول عند مقاومة هذه المشكلة في المؤشر القديم لهذا اليوم سأشرح طريقة عملنا على المؤشر الجديد ان شاء الله مع تنزيله ووقتها لن يبقَ خسائر بإذن الله

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> حتى الآن خسارة 814 نقطة خسارة أكيده   على 5 أزواج

  انتبه من اليورو دولار ممكن يعكس الان

----------


## the_king1983

> حتى الآن خسارة 814 نقطة خسارة أكيده   على 5 أزواج

  ماذا يعني هذا

----------


## ae_dxb

> عوضك الله واغلق صفقة الدولار ين   مشكلتنا كانت في الاهداف البعيدة نسبياً وبالدخول عند مقاومة هذه المشكلة في المؤشر القديم لهذا اليوم سأشرح طريقة عملنا على المؤشر الجديد ان شاء الله مع تنزيله ووقتها لن يبقَ خسائر بإذن الله

    في إنتظار المؤشر الجديد والشرح وشكرا على المجهود الذي تقوم به *_*

----------


## mouadh_stam

السلام عليكم 
لقد قرأت الموضوع من أوله ... شكرا للإخوة على الشرح و التفاعل  
سأبدأ العمل معكم و نتفاءل خيرا ان شاء الله بهذا المؤشر 
وفقنا الله جميعا لما يحب و يرضى

----------


## anas_hamzeh

اليورو دولار كسر جميع الحواجز لهذا اليوم

----------


## مستر فوركس

> اليورو دولار قلب كل موازين العملات اليوم وننتظر الارتفاع ان شاء الله لانه يوجد هبوط إلى 1.4715 والله اعلم  ان شاء الله في نهاية اليةم سوف انزل المؤشر الجديد الذي سوف يكون النهائي واليوم اثبت فعاليته حيث ضربت الاهداف منذ الصباح لهذا سوف نصبر قليلاً فقط

 الله يبارك فيك أخي الحبيب أنس ... روحك طيبة وتنشر الطيب ... الله يكتب أجرك ويبارك لك في رزقك   على مساعدة إخوانك

----------


## ،،،TakePoints

يا اخوان عندي خبر جميل ولعلنا نفتح فيه استراتيجيه خاصه  عملت على اضافة استراتيجية اخونا انس واستراتيجيه القمم والقيعان ووضع الترند ولاحظت الاهداف دقيقه جدا مع افتتاح كل يوم  وكانت كلها على الاسترليني ولاحظت بالنسبه للهدف الثاني للبيع امس كان قريب وعندما اضفت استرتيجية القمم والقيعان وجدت ان الهدف الثاي فيه قاع يسبقه لذلك لم يضرب الهدف الثاني  عموما انا عملت على منصة شركة هينيب اتش واي تريدر والاسعار اجدها ممتازه الا اني الى الان بانتظار فلترة استراتيجية اخونا انس عشان ناخذ افضل الاسعار بالاظافه الى افضل منصه

----------


## ae_dxb

توقفت عن المتاجرة على الحقيقي  :Big Grin:   لحقت بي خسائر فادحه 73 دولار في يومين   سأعيد التفكير في طريقة دخولي ^_^ في إنتظار المؤشر الجديد

----------


## tahshoon

> من أغرب الأمور التي حدثت اليوم هو على زوج الإسترالي دولار   حيث تم رفع الفائده 0.25 %  وأنا داخل صفقة شراء وضرب الاستوب 78 نقطة !!!!  مع أن خبر الفائده أتي في صالح الزوج وهو إيجابي المفروض ترتفع العمله ولاتهبط !!!!

 السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز
كان من المعروف ان الفائدة على الاسترالي هي زيادة ربع نقطة ( 0.25 % )وهذه الزيادة احتسبها السوق من قبل ,وتوقع السوق ان تكون زيادة اكبر و هذا لم يحصل ...لذلك نزل السوق...دائما خذ بعين الاعتبار الخبر ان كان اقل او اكثر من المتوقع ...اما المتوقع فهذا ما احتسبه السوق حتى اعلان الخبر...ودمتم بود

----------


## نائل

> توقفت عن المتاجرة على الحقيقي   لحقت بي خسائر فادحه 73 دولار في يومين   سأعيد التفكير في طريقة دخولي ^_^ في إنتظار المؤشر الجديد

 في مثل مصري بيقول  ,,اللي إيده في الميه مش مثل اللي إيده بالنار،،، :013:  
و أبشرك بتصفير حسابك الحقيقي   الأول ،، :Noco:    
وو لا تنسى  تصفير الحساب الاول من شيم و عادات و تقاليد الفوركسيين ,,, :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
اتمنى لك التوفيق  :Hands:

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> في مثل مصري بيقول ,,اللي إيده في الميه مش مثل اللي إيده بالنار،،،  و أبشرك بتصفير حسابك الحقيقي الأول ،،    وو لا تنسى تصفير الحساب الاول من شيم و عادات و تقاليد الفوركسيين ,,, 
> اتمنى لك التوفيق

   هو صح تصفير الحساب الأول من شيم الفوركسيين بس ان شاء الله هالحساب راح يكون شاذ عن القاعدة مع المؤشر الجديد والقوانين وورشة العمل اللي راح نفتحها ان شاء الله

----------


## مليونير متفرغ

جهد مبارك الله يديم الجمعة على خير وبارك الله بك اخ انس والجميع التركيز التركيز التركيز والصبر والصبر والصبر وفال شاشتكم خضراء باذن الله  ودمتم بخير

----------


## gameover

هو صح تصفير الحساب الأول من شيم الفوركسيين بس ان شاء الله هالحساب راح يكون شاذ عن القاعدة مع المؤشر الجديد والقوانين وورشة العمل اللي راح نفتحها ان شاء الله  باذن الله بوجود محبي الخير لن نرى الا كل خير  اخي مليونير متفرغ انا زعلان منك(اخويا) لانك تتاثر بكلام الثرثارين الذين يحبون احباط العزائم اتمنى ان ترجع الى موضوعك اليوت خبرتي بين يديكم :Drive1:

----------


## mohmmad1

> يا اخوان عندي خبر جميل ولعلنا نفتح فيه استراتيجيه خاصه  عملت على اضافة استراتيجية اخونا انس واستراتيجيه القمم والقيعان ووضع الترند ولاحظت الاهداف دقيقه جدا مع افتتاح كل يوم  وكانت كلها على الاسترليني ولاحظت بالنسبه للهدف الثاني للبيع امس كان قريب وعندما اضفت استرتيجية القمم والقيعان وجدت ان الهدف الثاي فيه قاع يسبقه لذلك لم يضرب الهدف الثاني  عموما انا عملت على منصة شركة هينيب اتش واي تريدر والاسعار اجدها ممتازه الا اني الى الان بانتظار فلترة استراتيجية اخونا انس عشان ناخذ افضل الاسعار بالاظافه الى افضل منصه

  اخوي ممكن رابط يشرح استراتيجية القمم والقيعان

----------


## القلزم

اخوي العزيز انس  
كيف الكيبل معطي الهدف حق البيع اعلى من البيع نفسه الهدف1.6314 والبيع 1.6296 كيف يجيني الهدف وانا ما لساتسي ما بعت اصلا

----------


## ae_dxb

> في مثل مصري بيقول  ,,اللي إيده في الميه مش مثل اللي إيده بالنار،،،   و أبشرك بتصفير حسابك الحقيقي   الأول ،،     وو لا تنسى  تصفير الحساب الاول من شيم و عادات و تقاليد الفوركسيين ,,, 
> اتمنى لك التوفيق

 أول شيء أنا أعرف قوانين الفوركس التي اذا خالفتها سيكون مصيرك المارجن كول ولذلك   توقفت عن المتاجرة فورا بعد الخسائر الكبيرة    رقم 2 طريقتي خاطئه خالفت إدارة رأس المال وإدارة المخاطره     الطريقة الصراحة أعجبتني لعدم حاجتها لمتابعه لصيقه للشاشه ولكن النتيجه خسائر كبيرة   وكانت مغامره وليست متاجره    طريقتي طبعا في المتاجره الطريقه السابقه تحتاج متابعه لمراقبة التشبع والمستويات (دعم ومقاومه) خط الترند و استخراج الدعم والمقاومه بواسطة مؤشر الزجزاج     وعدم المتاجرة أثناء الأخبار المهمه   ويجب أن تكون مرن مع السوق  مثال هذه الصفقه على حساب حقيقي      1.أعاطني مؤشر الستوكاستيك تشبع بيع وتقاطع الأخضر فوق الأحمر إذن هي إشارة شراء    2 . الإستوب لوز تحت خط مؤشر علي (الهدف الأول) لأنه دعم وأرتد السعر من عنده    الهدف يكون تحت خط المقاومه يعني 19 نقطه تقريبا طبعا هذه الطريقه حققت في الاسبوع الماضي    ربح 45% من رأس المال هذا ما أسميه مرونه مع السوق

----------


## FXEGY30

> من أغرب الأمور التي حدثت اليوم هو على زوج الإسترالي دولار   حيث تم رفع الفائده 0.25 % وأنا داخل صفقة شراء وضرب الاستوب 78 نقطة !!!!  مع أن خبر الفائده أتي في صالح الزوج وهو إيجابي المفروض ترتفع العمله ولاتهبط !!!!

  لا يا باشا 
بالعكس الخبر عكس اتجاه العمله
نزول السعر طبيعي

----------


## FXEGY30

وبعدين المؤشر ضرب النهارده
ستوبات تقريبا 5 عملات 
وكمان امبارح كان مش طبيعي
هل في اي خلل

----------


## ،،،TakePoints

> اخوي ممكن رابط يشرح استراتيجية القمم والقيعان

  اتفضل اخوي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t83203.html
وارجو من الاخ انس مساعدتنا لاني من اول تجربتي للمؤشر مع دمج استراتيجية القمم والقيعان محقق معاي نتايج طيبه مع الاسترليني

----------


## anas_hamzeh

ان شاء الله بعد قليل سنفتتح الورشة واريد ان نوزع على بعضنا المهام لان التعاون هو اساس النجاح ان شاء الله وسيكون هناك شرح لكل شيء واريد منكم الاقتراحات لنضيفها بإذن الله

----------


## Mo$tafeno

انا معاكم للورشه المنظمه انا تاني يوم اجرب المؤشر عمليا وهو مبشر ان شاء الله أي نعم هو ضرب الاستوبات معايا ولكن دخل في العمليات العكسيه وحقق الاهداف ووالنتيجه الاجماليه اليوم لامكسب ولا خساره عندي ولكن محتاجين نعرف بالظبط العملات التمام  والعملات المش تمام مع المؤشر
ياريت نوزع المهام بسرعه عشان نكون عالطريق الصحيح.. :Good:

----------


## ahmed3250

*تسجيل حضور ومتابعه* 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## mohmmad1

> اتفضل اخوي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t83203.html
> وارجو من الاخ انس مساعدتنا لاني من اول تجربتي للمؤشر مع دمج استراتيجية القمم والقيعان محقق معاي نتايج طيبه مع الاسترليني

  جزاك الله خير :Eh S(7):

----------


## mona111

ياريت لو  يكون المؤشر الجديد جاهز قبل بدايه اليوم الجديد لكي نستطيع التطبيق العملي عليه وفي نفس الوقت  نطمئن قبل البدايه في الورشه

----------


## silverhawk145

متابعين معك وبالتوفييييييييييييق

----------


## asel1421

وينك يا أنس المنتدى

----------


## mona111

لو سمحت يا استاذ انس  مش من الطبيعي انك تعطينا ميعاد  على اساس ان الموشر سوف يكون موجود الليله وننتظره وبالاخر لا تاتي او تقدم اعتذار عن عدم تاخيرك 
ياريت اذا لا تريد اعطاء الموشر  فلا تعطي مواعيد وخصوصا لم يلزمك احد

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> لو سمحت يا استاذ انس مش من الطبيعي انك تعطينا ميعاد على اساس ان الموشر سوف يكون موجود الليله وننتظره وبالاخر لا تاتي او تقدم اعتذار عن عدم تاخيرك 
> ياريت اذا لا تريد اعطاء الموشر فلا تعطي مواعيد وخصوصا لم يلزمك احد

 جزاك الله خيراً والحمدلله تم افتتاح ورشة العمل من البارحة كما وعدتكم في المشاركة السابقة وفيها المؤشر وفيها شرح كامل لطريقة العمل عليه وارجوا ان تشاركونا ورشتنا..  الورشة موجودة على هذا الرابط  بسم الله: ورشة عمل مؤشر علي    :Eh S(7):

----------


## anas_hamzeh

> وينك يا أنس المنتدى

   شكراً لك وجزاك الله خيراً والان نحن موجودون في الورشة العملية للمؤشر ان شاء الله لتطبيق كل شيء فيه  وهناك يوجد شرح كامل للمؤشر وطريقة التعامل معه  بسم الله: ورشة عمل مؤشر علي

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

الله يعطيك العافية 
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## professional

ربنا معاكم ياجماعة وخير ان شاء الله

----------


## M.Y.A777

تسجيل متابعة بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق للجميع

----------


## ،،،TakePoints

بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع  الورشة انتقلت الى هذا السايت  بسم الله: ورشة عمل مؤشر علي 
تفضلوا اخواني هناك وبالتوفيق  نريد مشاركاتكم الفعاله

----------


## hamdan63

جزاك الله خير

----------


## Real

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم 
المؤشر رائع بالفعل 
لكن هل له وقت يتغير فيه المؤشر... 
اللي اقصده بعض المؤشرات تتغير مره بداية كل يوم 
وبالتوفيق لك وللجميع

----------


## mohamed said

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## mohamed said

جارى المتابعه

----------

